# Schizophrene WoW-Community



## BillyChapel (5. November 2009)

Hallo WoW-Spieler,

Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).

Persönlich gespalten, mit unterschiedlichen Persönlichkeiten...die rechte Hand weiß nicht was die linke tut...der eine Teil des Kopfes sagt "Hüh" der andere "Hott"..., so kommt mir die WoW-Community vor.

Beispiele gefällig?

- In den diversen WoW-Foren jammern die Vielspieler herum, dass "alles" (?) einfacher wird in WoW, dass man sich nichts mehr "erarbeiten" (?) muss und dass man die epischen Gegenstände für "umsonst" (?) bekommt. Gleichzeitig suchen genau diese Spieler im Handelskanal nach Mitspielern für einen schnellen "daily hero Martkenrun" ---> Holla... geht's noch? Schneller Markenrun? Was ist mit erarbeiten?

- Ebensolche Vielspieler suchen im Handelskanal (warum auch immer dort?) nach diesen Mitspielern, wobei die DD aber mindestens 4k dps fahren sollen! Geht's euch noch gut? ODer hat wieder die andere Persönlichkeit von eurem Kopf besitz ergriffen und weiß nicht, was die andere im Forum gepostet hat. Frage: Wie soll ein Spieler, dessen Char gerade die ersten heroics gemacht hat an 4k dps kommen? Nur mal so am Rande: Wer 4k dps sucht soll nach Naxx oder noch weiter nach oben...

- Manchmal suchen jene Vielspieler auch händringend einen Tank. Gleiches Spiel wie bei den DD's die sie suchen. Tank wird (teilweise) nur akzeptiert wenn er voll episch ausgerüstet ist und HP auf Ulduar-Niveau hat. Gleichzeitig raunzen jene Vielspieler in den Foren, dass Blizzard alles zu einfach macht und den Spielern alles "umsonst" gibt! Habt ihr noch alle Tassen in der Vitrine? Ihr setzt die Messlatte durch euere "Anforderungen" so hoch wollt aber nicht, dass Normalspieler gut an die entsprechenden Gegenstände rankommen.

- Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.

Fazit:
Es ist nicht das Spiel WoW das schlechter wird, es ist nicht der Hersteller, der das Spiel verhunzt, nein, es ist die Community die echt ein bisschen "schizophren" ist.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Garziil (5. November 2009)

Die Spieler befürchten komplett erkaufbare Epic´s oder am besten noch Legendary´s.
Sobald das eintritt ist es schwieriger die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Anhand des Equip´s war es noch teilweise annehmbar. Klar gibt es auch Gurken mit Top Gear aber die meisten können halt doch schon bissl mehr als 2 Tasten drücken und sabbern. (Hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Eltin (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.



Das ist der Itemshop durch die Hintertür. Damit wäre WOW das erste Spiel, dass sowohl Monatsgebühren UND Itemshop hat...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Servus Billy....

zuerst einmal.... nein keiner ist schizophren.... und das wow einfacher geworden ist ist nicht nur gelaber sondern eine tatsche die auf fakten basiert....

klar regen sich hier viele leute darüber auf, aber logischerweise profitiert dennoch jeder von der vereinfachung... daran kann man nichts ändern...

... ich weiss ja nicht wie lange du scho wow zockst, aber zu bc/classic zeiten war es WIRKLICH schwer mal ein passendes epicteil zu ergattern, heutzutage machst du 5 heroinnies und hast schon ein epicteil...

Und dass heute epic voraussetzung für gewisse leute ist, ist auch verständlich da man diese auch so einfach bekommt^^
----

du stehst sicher auch auf beispiele also hier bekommst du au eins....

ich nehme mich selbst als beispiel^^.... ich profitiere von den epics die man einfach bekommen kann, eine andere wahl habe ich ja nicht, aber aufregen tu ich mich darüber trotzdem, denn wäre das game so programmiert dass die epics schwerer zu finden sind, dann wäre die suchmarge der gruppen auch niedriger, verstehst^^.... früher konnte man anhand von equip leute einschätzen, also skill usw. heutzutage rennt wirklich jeder mit imba zeug rum aber vielleicht 5% der gamer haben was aufm kasten^^, das ist meiner meinung nach der hauptgrund der meisten leute....


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

was für ein sinnvoller kommentar... skelletor... ich muss sagen .. ja du hast recht (nein hat er nicht schreit die andere hälfte meines hirnsXD) ne spaß bei seite... du hast recht die leute wollen immer alles schneller höher weiter... aber wenn sies dann haben... war ja zu leicht blablub... aber wenns zu zäh wird... bäh mag ich auch net... was wollt ihr? das mittelmaß ? das gibts net weil net jeder gleich denkt... der eine sagt oh ruf bei den netherschwingen geht schnell... der andere sagt bah is das zäh... wem soll mans nun recht machen? Und dieses verflixte dps gehampel geht mir jetz schon richtig auf den sack... hauptsache der boss liegt und ruhe im karton... seufz ...


----------



## snif07 (5. November 2009)

Da muss ich dir mal in jedem Punkt absolut rechtgeben...



Umso Leichter WoW wird, umso schwerer machen es sich die Spieler gegenseitig... schon irgendwie Ironisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (5. November 2009)

stimme dir in jedem punkt über ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Das ist der Itemshop durch die Hintertür. *Damit wäre WOW das erste Spiel*, dass sowohl Monatsgebühren UND Itemshop hat...



Da wiederspreche ich doch mal... Champions Online besitzt auch eine grundgebühr und einen Itemshop. In dem Itemshop werden zusätze zur Kostümerstellung angeboten wie neue Kostümsets und embleme mit denen man sich noch weiter aus der masse heben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugzapp (5. November 2009)

/Sign...manche leute wissen halt einfach nicht was sie wollen.

bug


----------



## Rolandos (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Servus Billy....
> 
> zuerst einmal.... nein keiner ist schizophren.... und das wow einfacher geworden ist ist nicht nur gelaber sondern eine tatsche die auf fakten basiert....
> 
> ...




Und schon wieder geht das gleiche Gelaber los, wessen Fakten, deine vielleicht, aber nicht die der andern 95%.


----------



## Ceshania (5. November 2009)

/sign

Genau darum macht es kein Spaß mehr weil Leute warum auch immer zu viel Zeit haben sich in Foren über "dummes" Zeug aufzuregen das es doch alles viel zu einfach ist. Ich glaube 95 % der Leute haben nicht mal die Ulduar Hardmodes clear.

Sie wiedersprechen sich selbs wie der TE schon sagt. Das ganze min4 k dps im /2 gabs in BC alles nicht da wurde vielleicht schon darauf geschut in welcher Gilde er spielt oder was für ein Equip er hat. 

Mein schönster Vergleich ich wurde nach einer WoW Pause mit meiner Hexerin level 80 hab die normalen Inis auch schnell durch gehabt un da auch so ziemlich alles an Items mitgenommen was so für mich dropte. 1-2 Tage später lese ich im /2 Suchen DD 4/5 Vio Hc. Ich ok da gehste mit invite bekommen 5 sek in der Gruppe = kick. Ich denk mir nichts böses dabei un frag nochmal nach was den los sei darauf hin meinte der Gruppenleiter nur du hast 15 k HP und willst HC gehn was bist den du für eine/r. Ok alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es gut was Blizzard macht. Nur die Spieler sollte sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen ! doch so ist der Mensch der einfachste Weg ist auch meisstens der beste ? und suchen Fehler immer bei anderen bevor sie sie bei sich selbst suchen / finden


----------



## Adhira (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Servus Billy....
> 
> zuerst einmal.... nein keiner ist schizophren.... und das wow einfacher geworden ist ist nicht nur gelaber sondern eine tatsche die auf fakten basiert....
> 
> ...



Zu Classic Zeiten sind wir auch mit zum großteil Blauen Teilen nach MC gegangen, ist ja klar das es so dann schwieriger ist! Und oh Wunder die Mobs sind trotzdem tot umgefallen, denn was wir an equipp schlechter hatten haben wir eben durch gutes zusammenspiel wieder wett gemacht. 
Ich halte es immer noch so wie damals, lieber nehme ich einen Blau equippten mit, der mir Sympatisch ist als ein voll Epic-Ekel und ich schaffe die Instanzen trotzdem!


----------



## KomaKater (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).
> 
> ...



schneller markenrun ist in meinen augen keine arbeit sondern eher ein nerviges nebenbei



BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Ebensolche Vielspieler suchen im Handelskanal (warum auch immer dort?) nach diesen Mitspielern, wobei die DD aber mindestens 4k dps fahren sollen! Geht's euch noch gut? ODer hat wieder die andere Persönlichkeit von eurem Kopf besitz ergriffen und weiß nicht, was die andere im Forum gepostet hat. Frage: Wie soll ein Spieler, dessen Char gerade die ersten heroics gemacht hat an 4k dps kommen? Nur mal so am Rande: Wer 4k dps sucht soll nach Naxx oder noch weiter nach oben...



4K Dps sind eben der messwert mit dem diese spieler einen mitstreiter suchen der seine klasse auch spielen kann um die meisten der "oh ich lasse mir alles in den a... schieben und flame dann alle wenn ich umfall" von vornherein auszuschließen.
Beispiel:
ich spiele mage genau wie ein gildenkollege. mein durchschnittliches itemlevel lag bei 208 seins bei 217 trotzdem wurde ich und nicht er in einer rnd grp mit nach PDK10 genommen, weil ich mal locker 3,8 DPS fahre und er, da er seinen char noch nicht so lange spielt, noch bei 3,1 rumeiert. (ach ja und nochmal ... PDK10 IST freeloot!)



BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Manchmal suchen jene Vielspieler auch händringend einen Tank. Gleiches Spiel wie bei den DD's die sie suchen. Tank wird (teilweise) nur akzeptiert wenn er voll episch ausgerüstet ist und HP auf Ulduar-Niveau hat. Gleichzeitig raunzen jene Vielspieler in den Foren, dass Blizzard alles zu einfach macht und den Spielern alles "umsonst" gibt! Habt ihr noch alle Tassen in der Vitrine? Ihr setzt die Messlatte durch euere "Anforderungen" so hoch wollt aber nicht, dass Normalspieler gut an die entsprechenden Gegenstände rankommen.



Das selbe nochmal



BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.



*hust* liest du deine texte bevor du sie abschickst? "Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf" wo is hier der gegensatz? da sind doch beide seiten im einklang



BillyChapel schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Es ist nicht das Spiel WoW das schlechter wird, es ist nicht der Hersteller, der das Spiel verhunzt, nein, es ist die Community die echt ein bisschen "schizophren" ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Billy



ähm... nein?
Das spiel ist Casual freundlich und daher High end unfreundlicher geworden. ich kann die leute schon verstehen die sich angepisst fühlen weil iwelche 11 oder 12 jährigen die ihre klasse kaum beherrschen genau die selben inis gehen wie sie auch... 

in diesem sinne ein freundlichen meow vom kater


----------



## Littletall (5. November 2009)

Auch ich unterschreibe die Meinung absolut! Ich habe ein EQ mit meiner Jägerin, das für Heroic absolut ausreicht, alles verzaubert, gesockelt, extra ein Pet für Inis gelevelt (zum Questen nehm ich ein anderes).

Und was les ich ständig im Channel? DD mind. 3k dps gesucht, meistens für Naxx...die erste Raid-Instanz in Nordend...

Ich habe mir glücklicherweise jetzt eine nette Gilde gesucht, mit denen ich die Heros und die Raids gehe. Da kommts nicht drauf an, wieviel dps jemand macht, sondern ob er es drauf hat.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Ja fakten.... früher gabs sowas wie token für t teile nicht.... da musstest du glück dass beim 40 mann genau das teil droppt das du brauchst, kannst dir ja die warscheindlichkeitsrechnung machen....

40 mann, dazu kommen x verschiedene items die droppen könnten, vielleicht 3 leute die das teil auch brauchen und würfelglück.... genau nach diesen kriterien hat man früher items bekommen....

heute gibts n token das für 3 klassen gilt und das wars, nebenbei kannste noch marken sammeln und archa farmen....

das sind einfach fakten, klar sind es meine, aber auch deine oder sonstwem welche, das ist tatache, das hat mit mir nix zu tun....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> Auch ich unterschreibe die Meinung absolut! Ich habe ein EQ mit meiner Jägerin, das für Heroic absolut ausreicht, alles verzaubert, gesockelt, extra ein Pet für Inis gelevelt (zum Questen nehm ich ein anderes).
> 
> Und was les ich ständig im Channel? DD mind. 3k dps gesucht, meistens für Naxx...die erste Raid-Instanz in Nordend...
> 
> Ich habe mir glücklicherweise jetzt eine nette Gilde gesucht, mit denen ich die Heros und die Raids gehe. Da kommts nicht drauf an, wieviel dps jemand macht, sondern ob er es drauf hat.




is ja normal dass man 3k dps will, schliesslich will keiner 6 stunden mit mittelmässig equippten leuten am pc verbringen wenn die sonne scheint^^....

meiner meinung nach sollten einfach die schlecht equipten leute untereinander was machen und die gut equippten und sich gegenseitig nicht darüber aufregen dass der eine vom anderen nix will...


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

/sign



Artherk schrieb:


> was für ein sinnvoller kommentar... skelletor... ich muss sagen .. ja du hast recht (nein hat er nicht schreit die andere hälfte meines hirnsXD) ne spaß bei seite... du hast recht die leute wollen immer alles schneller höher weiter... aber wenn sies dann haben... war ja zu leicht blablub... aber wenns zu zäh wird... bäh mag ich auch net... was wollt ihr? das mittelmaß ? das gibts net weil net jeder gleich denkt... der eine sagt oh ruf bei den netherschwingen geht schnell... der andere sagt bah is das zäh... wem soll mans nun recht machen? Und dieses verflixte dps gehampel geht mir jetz schon richtig auf den sack... hauptsache der boss liegt und ruhe im karton... seufz ...


Tritt nicht oft auf, aber hier geb ich dir eindeutig recht.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Tatsache ist einfach dass einfach eine art Hierarchie in wow entsteht....

die gut equippten leute und die schlecht equippten leute


die guten wollen gute leute, die schlechten regen sich darüber auf wieso die guten nur gute wollen.....


doch siehs doch mal so billy...... hättest du jetz full t9,5 und willst nurnoch paar marken für pvp items, würdest du da nen hansel mit grün blau equip mitnehmen um da ewig in ner inni rumzugammeln oder würdest du auch nen guten typen einladen.... 

es fehlt einfach nur an verständnis seitens der schlecht euqippten leute, mehr nicht


----------



## 64K (5. November 2009)

@BillyChapel : Respekt, ich muss dir Recht geben.

Die Spieler jammenr dass alles zu einfach wird, gleichzeitig greifen sie nach jedem Strohalm. Wieso soll ich 5 min länger
in der Ini sein, in de 5 min könnt ich was sinnvolleres machen um besseres Equip zu bekommen.Was nur 2,8 K DPS? 
Geh erst 4 Stunden Naxx bevor du mich 5 Min in der Ini kostest.

Naja als Persönlichkeitsspaltung würde ich das zwar nicht sehen aber Recht hast du schon ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Beispiele gefällig?



Deine Beispiel haben einen unverzeihlichen Haken:

Unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.


Du erzählst das "Die Vielspieler" sich über die Vereinfachung empören und das gleichzeitig "Die Vielspieler" nur high-euqippte Spieler dabei haben wollen.

Das wäre in der Tat ein Widerspruch wenn....ja wenn es sich um exakt die gleiche Gruppe handeln würde.


Wer sagt dir denn das die Vielspieler die im Forum rumgeflennt haben die gleichen sind wie die, die du im Handelschat liest ??
Können doch völlig andere Personen sein.

Sorry war wohl nix


----------



## mmm79 (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - In den diversen WoW-Foren jammern die Vielspieler herum, dass "alles" (?) einfacher wird in WoW, dass man sich nichts mehr "erarbeiten" (?) muss und dass man die epischen Gegenstände für "umsonst" (?) bekommt. Gleichzeitig suchen genau diese Spieler im Handelskanal nach Mitspielern für einen schnellen "daily hero Martkenrun" ---> Holla... geht's noch? Schneller Markenrun? Was ist mit erarbeiten?
> 
> - Ebensolche Vielspieler suchen im Handelskanal (warum auch immer dort?) nach diesen Mitspielern, wobei die DD aber mindestens 4k dps fahren sollen! Geht's euch noch gut? ODer hat wieder die andere Persönlichkeit von eurem Kopf besitz ergriffen und weiß nicht, was die andere im Forum gepostet hat. Frage: Wie soll ein Spieler, dessen Char gerade die ersten heroics gemacht hat an 4k dps kommen? Nur mal so am Rande: Wer 4k dps sucht soll nach Naxx oder noch weiter nach oben...
> 
> ...



- Das alles einfacher geworden ist, ist nunmal eine Tatsache (vergleich mal mit BT oder MH zu 70iger zeiten)
jetzt kann man sich n komplettes T set für Marken holen ...

- zugegeben, manchmal such ich auch im /2 nach leuten (parallel zum sng channel), ABER ich würde NIE nach DPS fragen.
allein schon die frage nach DPS zeigt von lwoness, ein gear check für nen 25iger raid is ja ok (solangs net naxx oder ak is)

- wenns bei pets bleibt, isses mir wurscht, aber allein die einführung eines solchen shops machts es sehr einfach da in zukunft auch rüstungsteile anzubieten.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> - Das alles einfacher geworden ist, ist nunmal eine Tatsache (vergleich mal mit BT oder MH zu 70iger zeiten)
> jetzt kann man sich n komplettes T set für Marken holen ...
> 
> - zugegeben, manchmal such ich auch im /2 nach leuten (parallel zum sng channel), ABER ich würde NIE nach DPS fragen.
> ...




Naja ich bin auch deiner meinung, aber ich glaub dass keiner irgendwie der tatsachen bewusst ist, wie denn auch.... wer mit wotlk angefangen hat der sollte schonmal garnichts hier rein schreiben

ich meine wenn ich nen lamborghini hätte der 340km/h fährt und dabei wenig sprit verbraucht, wieso sollte ich mir dann nen vw käfer holen der nichtmal halbsoviel aufm kasten hat?.... dahinter steckt keine logik, aber glaub an logik fehlt es in der wow community^^


----------



## Cynyra (5. November 2009)

Hmm, nicht das Spiel wird also schlechter, sondern nur die Comm? Macht nicht Blizz nach und nach das, was angeblich die Comm will (angeblich, ja..ein böse denkender Schelm, der da auch finanzielle Gründe mit einbezieht)? Wenn die Comm also immer schlechter wird und Blizz es ihnen recht macht, wird dann nicht auch das Spiel zwangsläufig immer schlechter? Ich hör hier mal lieber auf, sonst werde ich auch gleich für schizo erklärt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## Juupy (5. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muß die Frage ob (manche) WoW- Spieler schizophren sind leider mit Ja beatworten. Denn wer sich aufregt "man muß sich im Spiel nichts mehr HART ERARBEITEN" hat meins Erachtens tierisch einen an der Murmel! Ich spiele seit Classic und mir war es immer schon zu blöd (ich sage es mal so) exzessiv zu raiden, da ich in meinen bisherigen Gilden echt nicht Montags schon sagen sollen mußte "hey ich kann am Sonntag von .... bis .... mitraiden!" Seine "Freizeit" nach dem "wann kann ich raiden" zu gestalten hat nichts mehr mit Zeitvertreib zu tun. Klar kann da jeder machen was er will, aber gesund ist das nicht!
Zum Thema "jeder bekommt Epics hinter her geworfen" sag ich nur recht so: Das Spiel wird so artraktiv für die (mutmaßlichen) 9 mio Spieler die 3x die Woche vor WoW sitzen. Denn mal ganz im Ernst (an die 2 mio 24/7-Spieler): Würdet ihr ein Spiel im Laden kaufen, in denen ihr nach der Hälfte nicht mehr weiter kommt?
Natürlich ist bei Blizzard nicht alles gold was glänzt, doch betrachtet das ganze mal genauer: Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und wenn es "Waren" zum Verkauf anbietet, dann holt sie euch oder lasst es bleiben, aber spart der restlichen Community die Beiträge "Ich hasse Blizzard weil ich Pets kaufen kann aber werde trotzdem weiter spielen"!
Ich für meinen Teil komme ganz vorzüglich ohne K.T. und KungFu Panda aus!

Gruß, Weidmannsheil und Tod der Allinaz/Horde


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> doch siehs doch mal so billy...... hättest du jetz full t9,5 und willst nurnoch paar marken für pvp items, würdest du da nen hansel mit grün blau equip mitnehmen um da ewig in ner inni rumzugammeln oder würdest du auch nen guten typen einladen....
> 
> es fehlt einfach nur an verständnis seitens der schlecht euqippten leute, mehr nicht



Wenn der Rest "full T9,5" hat, könnte einer der DDs nackt durch die Hero-Ini laufen und nichts als /dance machen. Wie viel langsamer würde das gehen? Fünf Minuten?

Ja, ich nehme auch lieber "gute Typen" mit. Aber nicht im Sinne von DPS, sondern in Bezug auf den Umgangston und das Verhalten. Ich finde es schöner, wenn jemand beim Endboss ein ILVL200-Epic einsteckt und sich freuen kann, als dass ich es für ca. 10g beim Händler abgebe oder entzaubern lasse.


----------



## Äppel1 (5. November 2009)

Billy ich muss dir auch recht geben ^^ 

Es ist wirklich schwierig wieder darüber zu diskutieren warum wieso alles so ist... 

Es ist auch schwer zu sagen das man mit fragen von dps, live und mana alles kaputt macht ist wieder rum auch falsch..

Denn die Alte Diskussion Tank, Healer und DD ist wieder am aufflammen..
Erklärung: 

1.  Je weniger Live der Tank hat umso mehr muss der Heal healen...Ergo... schnell wenig Mana
1.1 Je mehr live der Tank hat umso weniger muss gehealt werden...Ergo... mehr Mana (tank kann mehr mops ziehen)
2. Je besser die DD´s umso schneller liegt der Boss ... ERGO:::: Tank lebt länger ,Healer hat mehr Mana und die Ini oder Raid erfolgreich beendet

Daher kann man viele Spieler verstehen das sie immer nur die besten suchen und das die Comm sich so entwickelt...

Jeder dem das nicht gefällt muss sich daran kein beispiel sondern sollte es anders machen.. Aber da frage ich mich ob das überhaupt geht ? 

Das kann nur jeder für sich beantworten und dem entsprechend Handeln.. 

Ps: Vllt klappt es ja das wieder etwas ruhe in wow reinkommt und irgendwie jeder es genießen kann... 

Mfg

PPS: Ich gehe mit jedem in eine Instanz und versuche das beste herauszuholen, was soll es wenn gewipte wird, Ich sehe es als Game und nicht als mein RL ... Mir wurde auch oft geholfen und jeder sollte die möglichkeit haben an Equip rann zukommen...


----------



## mimaha1971 (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> is ja normal dass man 3k dps will, schliesslich will keiner 6 stunden mit mittelmässig equippten leuten am pc verbringen wenn die sonne scheint^^....



Ich lach mich schlapp die meisten Hero Ini´s macgt man inzwischen zu dritt in weniger als 45 min.
Da nehme ich sehr gern noch etwas schlechter Equipte Spieler mit wie sollten sie sonst an besseres
kommen.
Ich kann auch immer nur wieder über Leute die im /2 suchen für was auch immer mit dem Zusatz
nur mit Clearerfahrung und Equip + Skill, meine Frage sind diese Leute mit Clearerfahrung zur
Welt gekommen oder wurden die auch mal mitgenommen und haben das nur vergessen?

Meine Meinung ist lieber einen netten nicht so gut Ausgerüssteten Spieler als so Imba tolle Leute die
dann auch noch meist im Recount nicht mal auftauchen weil sie ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.

So das von mir dazu

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Quintusrex (5. November 2009)

Blizz wird solange dann den Stellschrauben drehen, bis das Spiel allen passt, oder total im Sack ist. Wobei ich eher das Letztere glaube. Bis dahin wird versucht auch noch den letzten Cent aus dem Spiel rauszuholen.

Der Petshop ist wieder so eine Idee. Die Tierchen wären eigendlich nicht das Problem, wenn nicht zu befürchten wäre, dass es nur der Anfang ist. Wenn eines Tages ein komplettes T wasweisich Set für Kohle zukaufen ist, dürfte die Luft vollkommen raus sein.

letztendlich verlieren wir ALLE, egal ob Proraider oder Casual.

Nur schade, dass die meisten noch immer nur an ihren eigen Vorteil denken und nicht über den Tellerrand blicken.


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Die Gemeinschaft der Fußball-Fans ist schizophren und bescheuert, weil verschiedene Leute auch verschiedene Vereine gut finden.
Sowas beklopptes. Wenn alle alles mögen ist es doch viel besser.

Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?
Die WoW-Community besteht auch vielen vielen Leuten mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten.
Da nicht jeder das gleiche gut und schlecht findet, hast du bei einer 13Mio. großen Gemeinde, große Chancen auf jemanden zu treffen, der gerade "meckert", egal welches Feature.

Beispiel:

Instanzen sind schwer -> Ein Teil der WoW Community meckert.
Instanzen sind leicht -> Ein ANDERER Teil der WoW Community meckert.

=> Es meckert nicht "Die Community", sondern einzelne Leute. "Die Community" ist kein eigenständiges Wesen, sondern eine Ansammlung an verschiedensten Menschen.


----------



## Technocrat (5. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Sobald das eintritt ist es schwieriger die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.



Wobei noch zu klären wäre wer was ist. Sind die Raiderkiddies die Versager oder die Familienväter?


----------



## Kalle21 (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Servus Billy....
> 
> zuerst einmal.... nein keiner ist schizophren.... und das wow einfacher geworden ist ist nicht nur gelaber sondern eine tatsche die auf fakten basiert....
> 
> ...



Um das nochmal klar heraus zu kristallisieren anhand dieses Zitates.
Heute ist es einfach früher ist es schwer!
Es geht nicht darum wie einfach es heute ist bzw wie schwer es ist einfach EINFACHER als FRÜHER und das meinen alle die sagen es ist zu einfach geworden...
Ich weiß nicht warum ihr das immer auf Inis und Pvp schiebt^^. Ich selber gehöre zu den Verfechtern und sage nicht das Hardmode und Achievments einfach sind nur die Fülle an schweren Sachen bzw das an fassbare Schwere ist nicht mehr so vorhanden wie früher.


----------



## Xenos-x (5. November 2009)

*Ceshania ein super süßes foto fals du das bist *zwinker

an alle anderen ein hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema :

was ich öfftermal amüsant finde ist wie sich leute wieder gegenseitig rechtfertigen wollen, 
die selbst ernnanten pro-gamer und die ..wie nennt man sie wieder?
ah ja casual gamer ^^ wobei letzteres was heißt das schon? das man weniger zeit hat = kein guter spieler? oder wie? naja egal^^

meiner meinung nach, sind die spieler schon garnichtmehr fähig nachzudenken was sie so von sich geben, 
egal in welchen foren das geschrei wie 
alles ist ja so leicht , andere wiederum alles ist ja so schwer bla bla ..
fakt ist mit diesem arroganten,egosistischen verhalten sehr vieler spieler besonders von den selbst ernannten pro-gamern die groß von skill reden ect ect.
denkt sich eine firma wie blizz "machen wir einige spielinhaltliche veränderungen" , sprich alles etwas leichter,einsteigerfreundlicher ect.

was ich damit sagen will ist, das sehr viele mit ihrem schmarn von dps min.4k+ für ne hero (lach) oder so schärze wie equipt check in dalaran oder ka wo überall
selbst dafür sorgen das vieles vereinfacht wird..doch sich dann selbst an die nase fassen nene das geht mal garnet oder?

was soll eigendlich so mist? andere spieler die ebenso spass haben wollen , mit anderen zusammen spielen möchten,freundschaften knüpfen möchten,
vorallem das gleiche Hobby teilen und ebenso ihre 13 euro monatlich zahlen, so aussenvor zu lassen,zu beleidigen u.s.w. ??

wenn hier einer meint er hätte skill dann soll er doch mal bitte komplett alle seine addons löschen komplett auf original lassen und dann mal raiden gehen wie weit würden wohl die meisten kommen?? hinzu kommt die meisten vergessen das sie net alleine in einer raid instanz rum rennen, das da 24 andere leute ebenso mit rennen, ergo solch sprüche wie ich bins ja weil ich dies und jenes equipt hab ist nonsense.. 
die meisten haben auch erst ihre heroics machen müssen jetzt wo die weiter sind als andere meinen die es raus hängen lassen zu müssen oder? 
egal ob einer alle tasten für seinen char kennt oder nicht, erfahrungen im gruppen spiel gesammlt hat oder nicht.. 
jeder hat mal nen guten tag , mal nen schlechten und da kann auch einem noch so super-power-gamer fehler passieren.

dps und anderer blödsin ist ebenso nonsense wenn die gruppe net zusammen spielt sich keine tipps gibt , manche net richtig durch buffen (wo ebenso schaden fehlt)
dann kann es auch nix werden.
ich bin selbst auch schon mit blau equipte leute in naxx rein und was war? man hat es trotzdem geschaft weil eben das zusammen spiel gepasst hat.

ich finde es sehr gut was blizz da macht , besonders hat es auch seinen vorteil 
wenn man mal ne wow pause eingelegt hat um wieder aufzuschliessen, sich evtl nen twink hoch ziehen mag ect ect. es ist ein vorteil.

die meisten leute sollten mal lernen respekt zu zeigen gegenüber menschen die sie persönlich nicht kennen,
anständige antworten geben wenn wer mal eine frage hat und net denn jenigen gleich als depp zu titulieren,
nur weil einer keine 4k+ dps fährt gleich auszugrenzen oder wenn einer dieses oder jenes item net hat als noob abzustempeln.

haben die meisten echt schon vergessen das es ein spiel ist? das man da spass haben sollte ? und das MIT gleichgesinten?
alle im selben boot sitzen? es ist schon fast traurig möchte man sagen was alles so abgeht in einem mmo ..früher war sowas nicht..

viele sind einfach zu überheblich geworden,arrogant und egositisch ich darf alles haben weil ich so hammer super bin , 
andere dürfen das net haben sonst bin ich ja nix mehr wert ..*kopf-Tisch*

schön wäre es wenn sowas abnehmen würde und es wirklich wieder ein spiel wird in dem man spass hatt, vom alltag abschalten kann u.s.w.

es wird natürlich paar geben die meinen das dem nicht so ist was ich so schreibe, nun es ist denoch nun mal fakt..

und das die community im moment mit zu dem schlechtesten gehört was in einem mmo ist , 
ist ja auch bekannt ...wobei aion macht ja konkurenz in sachen schlechter com .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin der meinung die leute sollten sich mal zusammenreissen und so negativ verhalten ändern,
ihr spielt nicht allein , ihr macht da nix allein es sind immer andere mit dabei vergesst das net.
seit froh das immer mehr auch teil haben möchten an eurem lieblings spiel , somit wird es in zukunft auch immer spass geben.

so leg mich jetzt dann bissl ab ^^ grüße an alle und habt spass.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2009)

Cynyra schrieb:


> Hmm, nicht das Spiel wird also schlechter, sondern nur die Comm? Macht nicht Blizz nach und nach das, was angeblich die Comm will (angeblich, ja..ein böse denkender Schelm, der da auch finanzielle Gründe mit einbezieht)? Wenn die Comm also immer schlechter wird und Blizz es ihnen recht macht, wird dann nicht auch das Spiel zwangsläufig immer schlechter? Ich hör hier mal lieber auf, sonst werde ich auch gleich für schizo erklärt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das bestätigt ja nur, dass die community das spiel zerstört.


----------



## Lenelli (5. November 2009)

@ TE

mein gott... du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt, entscheidet euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antagonist (5. November 2009)

ich bin nicht schizophren ... und ich auch nicht


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tritt nicht oft auf, aber hier geb ich dir eindeutig recht.



Ein historischer Moment... dragon und ich sind einer meinungXD



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist einfach dass einfach eine art Hierarchie in wow entsteht....
> 
> die gut equippten leute und die schlecht equippten leute
> 
> ...



es fehlt nicht das verständnis die leute haben einfach einen gott komplex bekommen... sie denken nur weil sie jetz gut ausgerüstet sind... yeah bin ich gut.. das sie auch mal wie jeder klein angefangen haben ... übersehen sie gern.
und ich muss es aus meiner sicht sagen... ich bin nicht grad gammelequipt mit meinem hunter... mir ist egal wer da mit im raid/hero/ etc was es sonst noch gibt is... hauptsache er macht seinen job so gut ers kann und macht nicht allzu doofe sachen(wie als heiler auf gegner eindreschen oder als dd pullen solche sachen eben) aber sonst... is mir egal welches equip der hat... ich weiß wie ich früher ausgesehen hab... wie kick die 50 cent grabbelkiste.. aber ich hab halt dann an mir etwas gearbeitet und mit ner netten gilde viel erreicht...
so das wars von mir zu dem thema...
over and out 
arthi


----------



## toryz (5. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wenn der Rest "full T9,5" hat, könnte einer der DDs nackt durch die Hero-Ini laufen und nichts als /dance machen. Wie viel langsamer würde das gehen? Fünf Minuten?



5 min? Wenns denn so lang wär, aber es handelt sich da ja nur um Sekunden, mittlerweile machst ja als Tank schon den Schaden für einen DD mit....

Ich weis ja auch nicht was die alle mit ihrem DPS Wahn haben, am Anfang, wo das Addon rauskam sind wir auch zügig durch Naxx gekommen und da legte der höchste DD ca 2400 DPS hin und es hat funktioniert....und nun müssen es mindestens 4000 sein? Ich glaube nicht das Naxx in den letzten Monaten so verändert wurde das man nun mehr Schaden braucht, und die paar Sekunden die man schneller durch ist sind ja wohl ein Witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Ich muss über euch alle lachen weil ihr alle labert von sozial hier, freundschaften knüpfen da und so weiter.....

dann sehen wirs doch mal so ihr sozialen hallodris..... ich will mal einen von euch sehen der auf lvl80 rein aus "spass" nur classic innies geht, weil er so sozial ist.... oder grossen spass daran hat....

es ist nunmal so dass jeder einzelne von euch hier mit mir eingeschlossen weiterkommen will.... und rein natürlicherweise versucht man das so schnell es geht, klar hat der eine vielleicht nur 3 tage in der woche zeit, der andere 7 tage oder wasweisich, aber jeder will schnell vorwärts kommen....

da kann man doch keinem verübeln der gutes equip hat gute leute zu wollen damit er schnell voran kommt.... oder nimmt ihr auf high-end equip stand leute mit blauem equip mit in raids, damit ihr länger braucht.... ausserdem reden wir nicht wie so manche sagen "aaach wegen 5 minuten länger nimmt der mich nicht mit" sondern von stunden.... ich persönlich hab gewisses equip, skill und erfahrung.... und durch diese erfahrung weiss ich einfach dass wenn ich kacke equippte leute mitnehme, dauerts einfach länger und das pisst mich an, dafür könnt ihr doch verständnis haben....

das ist wie in der arbeitswelt.... du kannst auch nicht erwarten im CERN in genf deinen doktor in physik machen zu können wenn du gradmal nen sonderschulenabschluss hast.... da wird dich auch keiner mitnehmen

das hat mit schizophrenie rein garnix am hut.... klar freuts mich dass ich equip schneller bekomme, aber gleichzeitig hab ich keine ahnung mehr wer nun skill hat und wer nicht, weil mittlerweile alle gut equipped sind.... und früher war das einfach nicht so, das ist nich aus der luft gegriffen, das ist reinste wahrheit.....


also pls verübelt es nem guten char nicht, wenn er keinen bock auf anfänger hat.... schliesslich spielt ihr ja auch nich alle in ner deutschen nationalmannschaft oder und regt euch darüber nicht auf!


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> 5 min? Wenns denn so lang wär, aber es handelt sich da ja nur um Sekunden, mittlerweile machst ja als Tank schon den Schaden für einen DD mit....
> 
> Ich weis ja auch nicht was die alle mit ihrem DPS Wahn haben, am Anfang, wo das Addon rauskam sind wir auch zügig durch Naxx gekommen und da legte der höchste DD ca 2400 DPS hin und es hat funktioniert....und nun müssen es mindestens 4000 sein? Ich glaube nicht das Naxx in den letzten Monaten so verändert wurde das man nun mehr Schaden braucht, und die paar Sekunden die man schneller durch ist sind ja wohl ein Witz.
> 
> ...



Ich mache sogar als Heiler in Heros schon manchmal ein wenig Schaden mit aus reiner Langeweile. Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die lieber einen halben Abend im /2 nach einem 5K+DD suchen, anstatt jemand ohne Erfahrung mitzunehmen.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Die Spreu vom Weizen trennen...

So,so - und Du bist natürlich zufällig die Spreu - ach, ne, warte mal, das war ja anders herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg, omg, omg.... 

/sign @ TE


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

ich bin auch immer zu zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gute daran ich kann mir meine arbeit teilen *g* is gut fürs gemüht, könnter auch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (5. November 2009)

at TE
Hey ein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltest du keiner sein solltest du dich mal fragen welche deiner geistigen Mechanismen dir vorgaukelten es sei eine gute Idee alle WoW Spieler in Personalunion zu sehen und anzusprechen, dann dürfte dir die unsinnigkeit deines Threads schnell deutlich werden.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Die Spreu vom Weizen trennen...
> 
> So,so - und Du bist natürlich zufällig die Spreu - ach, ne, warte mal, das war ja anders herum
> 
> ...



Nach 4 jahren wow weiss ich jedenfalls nach 5 minuten wer gut und schlecht ist....


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich muss über euch alle lachen weil ihr alle labert von sozial hier, freundschaften knüpfen da und so weiter.....
> 
> dann sehen wirs doch mal so ihr sozialen hallodris..... ich will mal einen von euch sehen der auf lvl80 rein aus "spass" nur classic innies geht, weil er so sozial ist.... oder grossen spass daran hat....
> 
> ...



kannst ma aufhören so ne gequirlte kacke zu verfassen? hmmm? wär das möglich? ...
wie du bereits aufgeführt hast du hast skill.. equip ... und erfahrung... und wo kommt diese erfahrung her ding ding ding... du hast auch mal klein angefangen... weißt du nicht mehr als du ein boon warst und die gleichen fehler wie alle zig tausend spieler. gemacht hast?... nein du bist ja schon perfekt auf die welt gekommen... all hail skelletor... *beware of the sarkasmus*
und ob das nun länger dauert oder nich is doch mir wurstikovski wenn ichs nun nich schaff wayne davon geht die welt nicht unter.. nächstes mal klappts vllt... und dann freu ich mich... du bist bestimmt so einer der sich durch all die inzen durchziehen lässt damit er ja nix tun muss... uff solche leute kotzen mich echt an...


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Jop da hat aber Skelletor Recht. Wären wir noch zu Classic Zeiten, dann würd ich dem zustimmen, dass dieses "nur mit fullt2" etc gebrabbel für die Tonne ist. Aber hey wir sind in WotLk, dem Spiel, indem es mehr lila als grüne Items gibt. Ich sags mal so, ich hatte meinen DK Tank von Juni bis September eingefroren, hab ihn wieder aktiviert eben im September und hab mich von t7.5/8 Equip in 2 Wochen auf ein 5k+ Itemlevel hochgeballert. Also sry, aber wer heutzutage noch mit grünem Zeugs rumläuft hat schlicht keinen Plan wo er sein Zeug herkriegt. Und wenn ich in nen Raid gehe, dann nehm ich sicherlich nicht Leute mit, die mehr oder minder mitgeschliffen werden, aber selbst keine Leistung bringen. Und wenn ich nach ner Singletarget DPS von 4k im Handelschannel für sagen wir pdk10er frag, dann ganz einfach deshalb, weil 4k eine dps ist, die man mit Naxx/ulduar equip locker hinkriegt. Wer drunter is, hat einfach verkackt oder muss sich für den Content halt noch Equippen, aber halt nicht in meinem Raid. Ich schaff mit meiner T7,5 Highend equippten Hexe 4-5k dps, da sind wohl 4k dps für nen Content der höher wie Naxx ist nicht zuviel verlangt.
my 2 cents

@Artherk
Wir fragen genau deshalb nach Leuten mit ner bestimmten DPS, weil dies zB ausschliesst, das jemand, der gerade klein anfängt ein paar Nummern überspringt und sich wo reinschummelt. Du bist genau die Sorte, die nen erfolgreichen Raid zersprengen würden, nur weil sie ja das iiirgendwann schaffen. Ich will in ner Ini erfolg haben und keine Naseweisse mitschleifen. Wenn es schon daran anfängt, dass man daran wiped, weil der betreffedne Spieler schlechtes Equip hat und dadurch die Raiddps nicht ausreicht, dann ist das auch unfair der Grp gegenüber. Klar verlang ich ja ned nen 8k dpsler für Naxx25er. Aber man darf ein gewisses Mass verlange. btw kann euch ja passen oder ned. Ich wär in dem Fall Raidleader und mir ist es Latte ob du mich anschreibst und sagst du fändest es plöd, dass du ned mitdarfst. Ich entscheide in dem Fall und du würdest in Dalaran stehen bleiben und 24 andere Spieler würden es mir verdanken.
Wie gesagt interpretiere mich nicht falsch. Ich rede nicht von "lf imba roxxor spielern" gespamme, sondern von normalen dps angaben für den jeweiligen Raid.
Und ic zitiere mal:
"und ob das nun länger dauert oder nich is doch mir wurstikovski wenn ichs nun nich schaff wayne davon geht die welt nicht unter.. nächstes mal klappts vllt... und dann freu ich mich... du bist bestimmt so einer der sich durch all die inzen durchziehen lässt damit er ja nix tun muss... uff solche leute kotzen mich echt an..."
Du kotzt mich an Scheiss Egoist. 9 oder 24 andere Leute sind angepisst, weil du ja auch langsamer und wipiger durch ne Ini kannst, irgendwann geht er ja down. Nimm mal den Joint ausm Kopf, geh an die frische Luft und atme einmal tief durch -.-


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Nach 4 jahren wow weiss ich jedenfalls nach 5 minuten wer gut und schlecht ist....



Dazu brauch ich keine vier Jahre^^


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

@Skêlletôr2000

1. Die Rede war nicht von "High-End-Raids", sondern Hero-Inis. Die schafft man mit mäßig begabten Spielern, die blaues Questequip tragen, in annehmbarer Zeit. Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist, dass unter fünf Leuten einige Gegenstände aus Raids haben oder mit ihren Twinks unterwegs sind, habe ich für "wenn ich kacke equippte leute mitnehme, dauerts einfach länger und das pisst mich an" leider kein Verständnis.

2. Spielen viele besser als du. Glaub mir.

3. Muss ich hoffentlich nie mit dir in einer Gruppe sein.


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

SrCuthbert
Du hast keine Ahnung wie Skelletor drauf ist. Würdest du mit ihm in einer Grp sein, würdest du das erste Mal miterleben, was es heisst durch ne Ini zu rushen, jedoch ohne Stress sondern einfach nur mit Spass 5 grp gleichzeitig wegbomben und simultan den Boss schon pullen. Und ihr redet von Hero inis?? Ja warum macht ihr dann nen Thread auf, das Thema is für den Arsch. Ich erlebe es am Tag 1/2 mal das man für ne Hero ini 4k dps abverlangt. Also entweder bist du selbst Schizophren TE und siehst nur noch 4k dps anfragen, oder aber ich verpass da echt was. Hero inis da reden wir nicht, da sind DDs Luxus, egal was für ne DPS sie fahren, weil ich da theoretisch jede Hero mit Skelletor (falls du der Diszi bist, den ich mir grad denk) allein machen kann.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Na, das ist ja schön für Euch - dann braucht Ihr ja den Channel nicht mit Player-Anfragen zu zu spammen und 4k DPS zu fordern - so what? Dann braucht Ihr Euch doch nicht angesprochen fühlen, oder habsch was verpasst?^^


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Nach 4 jahren wow weiss ich jedenfalls nach 5 minuten wer gut und schlecht ist....



Ich möchte nicht wissen, was du unter gut und schlecht verstehst, kann es mir aber denken -.-



Genomchen schrieb:


> ... in 2 Wochen auf ein 5k+ Itemlevel hochgeballert.
> ...Wer drunter is, hat einfach verkackt oder muss sich für den Content halt noch Equippen, aber halt nicht in meinem Raid.



Du hast dich natürlich ganz alleine "hochgeballert", insofern ist es logisch, dass du auf Andere keine Rücksicht nimmst und auch nicht nehmen musst. Ob DEIN Raid auch der Meinung ist, das es DEIN Raid ist? ;-)

/vote for one-man-raid^^


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> da kann man doch keinem verübeln der gutes equip hat gute leute zu wollen damit er schnell voran kommt.... oder nimmt ihr auf high-end equip stand leute mit blauem equip mit in raids, damit ihr länger braucht.... ausserdem reden wir nicht wie so manche sagen "aaach wegen 5 minuten länger nimmt der mich nicht mit" sondern von stunden.... ich persönlich hab gewisses equip, skill und erfahrung.... und durch diese erfahrung weiss ich einfach dass wenn ich kacke equippte leute mitnehme, dauerts einfach länger und das pisst mich an, dafür könnt ihr doch verständnis haben....




wenn ich nen raid zusammenstelle (ich twinke ziemlich viel und gehe deshalb noch öfter naxx), achte ich IMMER darauf, dass da auf jeden fall noch schlecht equipte leute und am besten sogar nochwelche drin sind, die da noch nie drin waren.

ich poste das auch explizit so im lfg channel. 

die können wenigstens von dem kram der da fällt noch was gebrauchen und freuen sich, wenn sie mal mitgenommen werden, ohne dass sie nach DPS oder epics abgefragt werden.


gogogo-schreier und recountposter werden bei mir auch sofort gekickt. sag ich vorher an und ziehs auch so durch.


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> 3. Muss ich hoffentlich nie mit dir in einer Gruppe sein.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

@howu
Warte mal, warte mal. Du schreibst einen Müll zusammen hehe^^
1. Zuersteinmal ich bin ned euer Sündenbock a la "hey da is so einer der immer nach 4k dps fragt, auf ihn!!!"!!! Das könnt ihr euch schonmal gleich als den Haaren schmieren. Ich werd sicherlich nicht für eure Unfähigkeit hinhalten.
2. Du liest von mir "...auf xyz hochgeballert..." und interpretierst gleich mal irgendwelche Fakten rein. Ne, so wars nicht, wie du geschildert hast. Ich habe fair gewürfelt und auch mal gepasst, habe mir Marken erarbeitet und habe eine Gilde die mir geholfen hat, weil sie weiss ich bin ein fähiger Spieler. Du schneidest zwei Sätze zusammen, die so garned zusammen standen, du solltest Reporter werden. Verdreh die Sachen ned so, wie du sie gerne hättest! Wenn ich 15 DDs im Raid habe, die alle um die 4-5k dps fahren, kann ich mir sicher sein, dass sies mir verdanken werden, wenn ich einen stehen lasse, der nicht über die 3k kommt. Und ich rede von Random Raids, keine Gilderaids, weil da muss ich mir über die dps Abfrage keine Sorge machen. Also fang bitte nicht an zu fantasieren, bleib bei den Tatsachen. Oder bist du womöglich einer derer, die ned über die 3k dps kommen?

Und allgemein versteht ihr das falsch, man verlangt ja keine pro gamer und wie MayoAmok sagte interessieren mich gogoggo Brüller genauso wenig. Auch steh ich ned im Raid und fang an Leute zu kicken oder recount zu posten. Ich habs meist nichtmal laufen. Aber man darf doch für gewissen Content gewisse Vorahnung oder Vorbereitung erwarten. ich geh ja auch ned auf ein Fussballturnier und nehm als Spieler die Affen ausm Zoo als Mannschaft mit.


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> SrCuthbert
> Du hast keine Ahnung wie Skelletor drauf ist. Würdest du mit ihm in einer Grp sein, würdest du das erste Mal miterleben, was es heisst durch ne Ini zu rushen, jedoch ohne Stress sondern einfach nur mit Spass 5 grp gleichzeitig wegbomben und simultan den Boss schon pullen.



Nein, nicht das erste Mal. Kenne ich schon. Und stell dir vor: Es waren alles nette Leute aus meiner Gilde und wir haben uns nebenbei noch Witze erzählt.


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> blabla.... erarbeitet ....blabla



was kassierst denn pro stunde dafür?


----------



## Darkprincess (5. November 2009)

Also wenn man manche posts liest,stellt sich mir die frage,haben wirklich nur episch equipte spieler skill?erkennt man das echt am equip?^^meiner meinung nach gehören auch andere dinge zum skill und nicht nur sowas wie "hab 4k dps"=).




Also der TE bekommt von mir ein /sign...er hat schon recht.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

@genomchen

a) wie war das in nem anderen Thread mit der Ironie?

b) schreib doch pls mal so, dass man es auch lesen kann

und last but not least c) Unfähigkeit? von welcher derselbigen sprichst Du bitte?^^


----------



## Brianbrasco (5. November 2009)

Was ihr teilweisen Ignoranten nunmal nicht einseht, ist folgendes.

Es geht nicht darum, dass wir (die, die ein WoW wollen, wie es früher war) die Instanzen schlecht finden oder es nicht nett finden, mit Epics ausgestattet zu werden. Es geht darum, dass es nichts mehr in dem Spiel gibt, woran man sich hängen kann. Es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr. Jo jetzt kommen wieder die Leute die meinen PDOK habe man noch ned clear, da habe man ja seinen Herausforderung. Das ist falsch.

Wir suchen Herausforderungen wie früher die Jägerquest z.B. Oder wie Strath zu 45min, Quel Sera, Nefarian usw. Wo das ganze Team jede seiner Fähigkeiten nutzen musste um es überhaubt zu schaffen. Wo es nicht darum ging, einfach so früh als möglich auf den jeweiligen AEButton zu klicken oder seine Rota solange zu fahren, bis mal wieder ein gelber/grüner/blauer/schwarzer oder roter Kreis unter einem leuchtet.. 

Es geht darum, dass man sich zusammensetzen musste und sein Hirn gebrauchen um einen Weg zu finden die neuste Instanz zu schaffen. Und nicht einfach noch schnell ne Woche warten, bis ich 2k DPS mehr mache damit man es dann wieder einfach durchnuken kann. 

Es ist nunmal keine Herausforderung einen Itemstandart zu erfüllen, welchem einen das Durchrushen durch die nächste Instanz ermöglicht. 

Wieso wir dies wollen? Ganz einfach, wir wollen Spass am Spiel haben und nicht nebenher Fernsehgucken, der Freundin nen Kaffe machen und die Wäsche aufräumen während ich mit meinem kleinen Zeh Ony tanke. Das ist nunmal Bullshit und kommt der allgemeinen Volksverblödung schon ziemlich entgegen. Es geht uns darum, dass mit WoW ein unglaubliches Spiel entstand, wo man sich reinhängen konnte ohne Ende und nie an ein Ende kam. Heute kann man 5 Monate Pause machen und nach zwei Wochen hat man den gesamten Content erlebt. 

Es ist schlicht traurig was wegen Leuten wie euch (ja TE du bist gemeint) aus dem Spiel gemacht wurde. Ein Supermario mit monatlichen Kosten, wo man am besten sein Hirn ausschaltet, damit einem auch beim 20. mal Ony legen, wo wieder nichts passte aber sie halt doch liegt und es auch noch Leute gibt, die es super fanden, zu ertragen.

Ich werde dem Spiel den Rücken nicht kehren, denn ich hoffe, dass irgendwann die ganze Meute auf ein anderes Spiel abdrifftet und wir uns dann wieder mit WoW wie es war, und sein sollte beschäftigen können.


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> gogogo-schreier und recountposter werden bei mir auch sofort gekickt. sag ich vorher an und ziehs auch so durch.


Seh´ich auch so :-)

Meine Theorie dazu: Wer sich die Inis und Raids wirklich selber erarbeiten musste, der weiß das auch zu schätzen und ist sich bewußt, daß jeder mal irgendwo anfangen muss. 
Die "Gogogo´s" wollen... ja, was wollen sie eigentlich? Können alles, haben alles, wissen alles. Nur soziale Kompetenz haben sie nicht. Lange Freundesliste, aber keine Freunde. Und von Spielspaß kann ich da auch nix erkennen.

Ich freue mich für jeden "Anfänger" mit, wenn er was neues sieht, neue Ausrüstung bekommt und glücklich darüber ist.


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Nene halt mal Mayo & Co.
ich klink mich hier aus, auf so ein dämliches gelabber hab ich echt keine Lust. Macht ihr euch eure Grp mit 3k dpslern, tanks unter Ulduar Niveau und rushed fröhlich witzereissend durch Ony/Archa/pdk 10er. Rafft euch da schön zusammen und macht euch ne nette grün equippte gruppe, die ja Skill hat, aber als Grenze eben die 2.5-3k dps, geht schön raiden und so, ich wünsch euch viel Spass, Good Loot und vor allem viel Glück. Bis ihr Erfolg habt, habe ich mit meiner grp den Lichking drölf mal gekillt. Have fun und so. Entweder du willt es ned raffen, oder das übersteigt deinen Horizont.
Und auf dein erbärmliches "labber...erarbeite...labber.." geh ich ned ein, du weisst genau wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

na ein fettes ROFL meinerseits^^


----------



## Darkprincess (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Nene halt mal Mayo & Co.
> ich klink mich hier aus, auf so ein dämliches gelabber hab ich echt keine Lust. Macht ihr euch eure Grp mit 3k dpslern, tanks unter Ulduar Niveau und rushed fröhlich witzereissend durch Ony/Archa/pdk 10er. Rafft euch da schön zusammen und macht euch ne nette grün equippte gruppe, die ja Skill hat, aber als Grenze eben die 2.5-3k dps, geht schön raiden und so, ich wünsch euch viel Spass, Good Loot und vor allem viel Glück. Bis ihr Erfolg habt, habe ich mit meiner grp den Lichking drölf mal gekillt. Have fun und so. Entweder du willt es ned raffen, oder das übersteigt deinen Horizont.
> Und auf dein erbärmliches "labber...erarbeite...labber.." geh ich ned ein, du weisst genau wie das gemeint ist.






/made my day XD
Eine schande mit nur 3k dps rumzulaufen...alle die das erreicht haben und stolz drauf sind,schämt euch bitte dafür,farmt marken und schießt bitte auf 10k dps hoch damit ihr demnächst alles one hiten könnt (ironie)^^


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Oder bist du womöglich einer derer, die ned über die 3k dps kommen?


wer interpretiert da jetzt?^^


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

Erst wenn der letzte Raid geraidet, 
der letzte Endboss gelegt,
die letzte Heroini abgefarmt ist,
werden die "Progamer" feststellen,
dass man Epics nicht essen kann.


eine Weissagung der Cree-Indianer. ich hab sie mal ein wenig abgeändert.


Schöne Grüsse an alle, die in WOW arbeiten.......


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

@Mayo: rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Sehr geil, Mayo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Freu ich mich direkt wenn ich euch den "Tag gemacht hab" müsst ja mächtig wenig in eurem Leben haben, wenn dies euren "Tag gemacht" hat, muahahahahahaha.

Wisst ihr offen gesagt was: Ihr seht nur das ich was von 4 k dps geschrieben habe und das erste was ihr denkt "hey da is einer von denen, haut ihn um!!!"
Ihr seid echt primitiv. Und mit eigener Unfähigkeit meinte ich die Unfähigkeit nicht zu wissen wo man sich sein BasisEquip holt. Ich bin kein Spieler, der durch nen Raid rushen will. Heroinis is nen anderes Thema. Aber ich verlange gewisse grundsachen zum Raid. Dazu gehören Klassenverständnis und Equipverständnis (Hitcap,etc). Und wenn ich im lfg nach nem Mage frage, der 4k mindest dps fahren soll, dann nur weil ich weiss, das ein Equip auch dps Grenzen hat und 4 k dps mit billigstem Naxx Equip zu erreichen ist --> ich nehme auch Naxx Equippte mit (da guckt ihr was).
Nur hier wurde ein Thread erstellt von entweder jemanden, der selbst unfähig ist, nirgends wegen mangelndem Skill mitgenommen wird und hier gross mimimim macht,
Oder aber dieser welcher ist gut Equipped, hat überhaupt keine Probleme wo mitgenommen zu werden und regt sich über was auf, das ihn garnicht betrifft. In dem Fall kümmer dich um deinen Kram.
Jeder normale Raider wird verstehen was ich meine, was hier aber ist scheint eine Anhäufung der üblichen Heulsusen zu sein, und aus dem grund schreibt fröhlich weiter, frei nach dem Motto nen Blinder führt nen Blinden.
Offen gesagt wieviele seid ihr 4, 5, die meinen das sei hier ja sowas wie ProGamer gelabber. Okay, ich nenn euch Casual Labberer.
MayoAmok, ich sehe das Spiel immernoch wie ein Spiel, aber ich bin Tank und kann mich nicht viel um den Boss bewegen wenn ich ihn nicht gerade ziehen muss. Glaubst du es macht mir Spass wegen ner komplett bekloppten Gruppe die Füsse des Bosses 3h im Dauerakkord zu betrachten? Dich und die low-dpsler soll man verstehen, aber ihr zeigt kein Verständnis für die andere Seite? Ich habe Verständnis, nur keine Lust meine Zeit für euch draufzuballern, wenn ich weiss, mein Equip müsste für 2 Tanks bei dem Boss reichen.


----------



## Darkprincess (5. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Erst wenn der letzte Raid geraidet,
> der letzte Endboss gelegt,
> die letzte Heroini abgefarmt,
> werden die "Progamer" feststellen,
> ...




Wie recht du hast=)
Ich schäme mich auch dafür dass ich neben wow noch arbeite,einen mann+kind hab,das 2 unterwegs ist....aber ich gelobige besserung,ich werde versuchen jeden tag 2 lvl zu machen und später auf 80 alle 4 wochen mal zu raiden....vielleicht schaff ich es ja noch vorm übernächsten addon auf 4k dps zu kommen während dann aber leider schon nach 8k dps verlangt wird=) ein teufelskreis!


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Erst wenn der letzte Raid geraidet,
> der letzte Endboss gelegt,
> die letzte Heroini abgefarmt ist,
> werden die "Progamer" feststellen,
> ...



Ach du kacke, so hab ich das noch nie gesehen.

WoW ist ja sowieso schonmal Tabu!
Fernseher verkaufen. Ich kann Dr. House und co. nicht essen und es bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Spaß? Um gottes Willen! Hier gibts keine Toilette auf der ich mich mal zum lächeln verstecken kann. Meine Fußballschuhe verkaufen! Ich kann leider keinen Lederball essen und zum Profi langt es nicht. Wettkampf? Nein! Teufelswerk!
Bücher! Papier schmeckt nicht! Unterhaltung? Warum denn, ich kann auch arbeiten!


----------



## Darkprincess (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Freu ich mich direkt wenn ich euch den "Tag gemacht hab" müsst ja mächtig wenig in eurem Leben haben, wenn dies euren "Tag gemacht" hat, muahahahahahaha.
> 
> Wisst ihr offen gesagt was: Ihr seht nur das ich was von 4 k dps geschrieben habe und das erste was ihr denkt "hey da is einer von denen, haut ihn um!!!"
> Ihr seid echt primitiv. Und mit eigener Unfähigkeit meinte ich die Unfähigkeit nicht zu wissen wo man sich sein BasisEquip holt. Ich bin kein Spieler, der durch nen Raid rushen will. Heroinis is nen anderes Thema. Aber ich verlange gewisse grundsachen zum Raid. Dazu gehören Klassenverständnis und Equipverständnis (Hitcap,etc). Und wenn ich im lfg nach nem Mage frage, der 4k mindest dps fahren soll, dann nur weil ich weiss, das ein Equip auch dps Grenzen hat und 4 k dps mit billigstem Naxx Equip zu erreichen ist --> ich nehme auch Naxx Equippte mit (da guckt ihr was).
> ...




Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal fragen ob du nicht n bisschen wenig in Deinem Leben hast=)Ich will bei Dir ja keinen Blutdruck messen so wie Du Dich aufregst ist der bestimmt sehr hoch....immerhin bist Du der einzige seit ein paar Posts der sich Sätzeweise darüber auslassen kann.Hast auch grad langeweile hm?


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ein historischer Moment... dragon und ich sind einer meinungXD


nach den ganzen pala,- lore,- und vielen anderen diskussionen... in der tat^^


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

@genom - jetzt mal im Ernst: wenn Du fähig wärest, würdest Du Dir einfach mal die Chars der Poster hier anschauen und würdest ganz schnell wissen, mit wem Du sprichst bzw. dass es tatsächlich außer Dir und Skell Member gibt, die auch wissen, wovon sie sprechen.

Und Meinung hin oder her, klar kann jeder seine Meinung haben, aber wenn es wirklich Skells ernst ist, wenn er schreibt, dass er mit bekackten Noobs nicht stundenlang durch ne Ini rennen will, dann kann ich nur sagen: traurig für ihn und gott-sei-dank für die bekackten Noobs auf Eurem Realm.


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Grp ... rushed ... equippte ...Skill ... raiden ... Good Loot ... Lichking ...






Genomchen schrieb:


> Freu ich mich direkt wenn ich euch den "Tag gemacht hab" müsst ja mächtig wenig in eurem Leben haben, wenn dies euren "Tag gemacht" hat, muahahahahahaha.



du brauchst dich über anderer Leute "denglisch" nicht derartig zu echauffieren....

Ausserdem wolltest du dich doch ausklinken.

Manche Leute brauchen eben Bestätigung. Und manche bekommen diese eben nur im Spiel. (Hiermit will ich niemanden direkt ansprechen. es ist eine neutrale Aussage!)


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Das mit den bekackten Noobs hab ich nicht gelesen (btw lies meinen letzten Beitrag, ich habe ihn editiert), denn so nenne ich keine Spieler, find ich auch nicht okay. Und btw siehst du ja nur meinen Tank, ich hatte vier Jahre ne Hexe als Main. Also nicht auf das stützen, was du unter menem Tank siehst. Und wie du siehst interessiert es mich nicht, wie ihr wann und wo was gemacht habt, welche Chars ihr habt. Es geht ums Prinzip und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass es spassig ist, nur weil ihr ja achso sozial seid Abende damit zu verbringen zu wipen, nur weil man die falschen Leute dabei hat.

Und MayoAnok, ich echauffiere was ich will, da schreibst du mir nichts vor!!


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ach du kacke, so hab ich das noch nie gesehen.
> 
> WoW ist ja sowieso schonmal Tabu!
> Fernseher verkaufen. Ich kann Dr. House und co. nicht essen und es bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Spaß? Um gottes Willen! Hier gibts keine Toilette auf der ich mich mal zum lächeln verstecken kann. Meine Fußballschuhe verkaufen! Ich kann leider keinen Lederball essen und zum Profi langt es nicht. Wettkampf? Nein! Teufelswerk!
> Bücher! Papier schmeckt nicht! Unterhaltung? Warum denn, ich kann auch arbeiten!



MEIN

GOTT

NIMM 

NICHT 

ALLES 

WAS 

IM 

INTERNET

STEHT 

ERNST!

Und schon garnicht sollst du es aus dem Kontext reissen und auch noch auf deine eigenes Leben ummünzen.

Das ist ja schon fast peinlich!


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Also Sorry, aber Deine Beiträge zu lesen ist nicht gerade einfach und ich merke gerade, dass ich doch lieber nicht im Ernst mit Dir reden möchte - ich echauffiere mich mal heraus ^^

edit: btw: wipen ist mein Lieblingssport ('pfui, nerjy hör jetzt auf')

So Long^^


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ...ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass es spassig ist, nur weil ihr ja achso sozial seid Abende damit zu verbringen zu wipen, nur weil man die falschen Leute dabei hat.



doch, ist es... wenn man die richtigen Leute dabei hat

wenn man ernst genommen werden will, darf man sich nicht aufregen, daß die Leute es tatsächlich tun^^


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Hm also im Grunde Nerjyana unterhalte ich mich gerade mit 4 oder 5 Leuten, deren Argumente nur aus coolen Sprüchen bestehen. Klimk dich aus, werd ich nun auch definitiv machen. Du gehörst leider zu den Leuten, die von einer Meinung in nem SPIEL (!!) gleich auf den Charakter eines Menschen schliessen. Ich kann mit Überzeugung sagen ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Menschen im RL und würdest du mich kennen, würdest du mit mir Falten lachen. Ich sag nur was ich bezüglich des Spiels denke. Das du nun gleich Vorurteile auf ein wahres Gespräch machst ist sehr primitiv, denn ein tatsächliches Gespräch würde Licht reinbringen und würde geschriebens auf einmal ganz anders erscheinen lassen.
Viel Spass noch

howu
was willst du mir mit dem Satz
"wenn man ernst genommen werden will, darf man sich nicht aufregen, daß die Leute es tatsächlich tun^^ " sagen? genau das mein ich mit Argumenten. Du sagst es doch selber "mit den richtigen Leuten". Entweder du gehst in nen Raid und weisst: okay, sind alles Kollegen, sind alle nicht sonderlich Equipped, gut wird nen Funrun. Oder du nimmst dir vor auch mal den Endboss zu sehen und suchst dir gut Spieler mit dementsprechendem Equip und dps zusammen. Und davon rede ich. Nur ihr lest einmal "Muääää...wwuuuuaaaaasss...4k dps....ZERREISST ihn" und das wars, Scheuklappen auf und alles schön verdrehen.
Schau so wie du mir schreibst hört sich das für mich so an wie wenn du immernur mit irgendwelchen halbaffen in nen Raid gehst, nie erfolg hast und da so dein Spass liegt. Mir is klar, dass es nicht so ist, aber ich les das so raus und ich les dann weiter raus, dass du jeden Abend nur wipen gehst einfach weil die Witze gut sind. Wenn du das tust, gut is dein Ding, versteh ich, jeder hat seine Art Spass zu haben, mach ich genauso. Ich renn zieh auch Kumpels mit völlig behämmertem Equip sonstwo durch, weils Spass macht. Wenn aber jemand nach ner 4k dps fragt, dann weil er erfolgreich den Abend beenden will. In dem Fall ist sein Spass erfolg zu haben. vlt setzt du "Erfolg haben" wo anders an. Dann darfst du dich aber nicht über 4k dps abfragen aufregen, weil das sonst von intoleranz zeugt und du somit nicht besser wie derjenige bist, der nach 4k dps fragt. Sehs mal srum.


----------



## StCuthbert (5. November 2009)

@genomchen

Lies den Anfangspost nochmal. Da ging es nicht um die Unfähigkeit, sich mit angemessener Ausrüstung auszustatten, sondern um den Widerspruch zwischen den Ansprüchen einiger Spieler an andere und an sich selbst.

Der Widerspruch liegt darin, dass es vielen, nicht notwendigerweise schlechten Spielern durch überzogene und spieltechnisch nicht notwendige Anforderungen erschwert wird, an Gruppen teilzunehmen und ihre Ausrüstung zu verbessern.

Niemand hat davon geredet, einen Spieler mitzunehmen, dessen Ausrüstung den Anforderungen einer Hero-Ini oder Instanz einfach nicht genügen kann. Du sagst, 4kDPS sind mit billigem Naxx-Equip zu erreichen. Das nützt aber keinem Spieler, der noch nicht einmal in Heros mitgenommen wird, weil er diese Zahlen nicht erreichen kann. Das war es, was der Threadersteller mit "schizophren" bezeichnete.


----------



## MayoAmok (5. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> wenn man ernst genommen werden will, darf man sich nicht aufregen, daß die Leute es tatsächlich tun^^



ich bin hier in einem Spieleforum. Das letzte was ich hier will, ist ernstgenommenwerden.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Weis nicht ob die gesamte Communitiy Shizos sind, ich bins auf keinen Fall, ok nur manchmal *böse grinst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. November 2009)

Was ihr aber nicht wisst, is das Skelletor mein jüngerer Bruder ist und egal was er schreibt werde ich ihn verteidigen.
Das einzige was ich nicht verteidige ist wenn er andere beleidigt, wie sein "kackboon".

Ansonsten bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie die des TEs, wobei das schon sehr seltene Fälle sind.


----------



## toryz (5. November 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Ich mache sogar als Heiler in Heros schon manchmal ein wenig Schaden mit aus reiner Langeweile. Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die lieber einen halben Abend im /2 nach einem 5K+DD suchen, anstatt jemand ohne Erfahrung mitzunehmen.




Wenn man das so betrachtet wundert es keinen wieso sie einen halben Abend suchen müssen, nicht jeder der 5k fährt hat auch Lust mit solch DMG geilen in eine Ini oder einen Raid zu gehen...Meine Raidzeit ist durch dauerhafte Nachtschicht (momentan 6 Tage die Woche) sehr begrenzt, trotzdem will ich meinen Spass in einer Raidinstanz haben und der besteht nunmal auch daraus das man mit Leuten dahin geht die Ebenfalls Spass am Gruppenspiel haben und nicht nur 5k DPS hinlegen aber dafür nicht fähig sind auch nur einen Schritt zur Seite zu gehen wenn es erforderlich ist.


Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es einen der immer gute DDs, Tanks und Heiler sucht und selbst in einer Hero nicht einmal die 1000 DPS am Boss packt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ich bin hier in einem Spieleforum. Das letzte was ich hier will, ist ernstgenommenwerden.



*seufz* genau *freu*


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> MEIN
> 
> GOTT
> 
> ...



Das geb ich mal an dich zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ;-)



Yop aber die leute die hier heroinnies gehen sind high-end equipped also raidequipped also kommts aufs selbe


----------



## Scissor (5. November 2009)

/sign

Natürlich sind immer die anderen schuld. Steht schon in der Bibel. Den Splitter im Auge des anderen siehst du, aber den Balken im eigenen Auge erkennst du nicht.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *seufz* genau *freu*



Aber n bisschen schräg seid Ihr schon drauf, oder?^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. November 2009)

Hahahahahaha was ich hier alles so lese xD


ich komme mir vor wie n 20 jährer mit nem eis in der hand und ne meute 3 jähriger die es auch haben wollen xD

klar gibts hier leute die nicht viel zeit in das spiel investieren können, doch diese sollten sich nicht über diejenigen beschweren die zeit investieren können...

wenn ich fussballspielen gehe verlange ich auch nicht gleich mit ribery spielen zu dürfen und rege mich auf wenn ichs nicht darf....

equip und skill sind voraussetzungen, werden diese nicht erfüllt werdet ihr nicht mitgenommen niemals, daran wird sich nichts ändern! anstatt euch ständig darüber aufzuregen dass die "tollen" keine wie euch mitnehmen wollen, solltet ihr endlich damit anfangen einzusehen dass ihr noch erfahrung, equip etc braucht..... bevor ma lauft muss ma erstma krabbeln.... 

und ja es geht um heroinnies..... aber worum es wirklich geht ist die zeitfrage, nichts andres..... keiner will zeit verlieren, scheissegal obs 5 minuten oder 4 stunden gezerge sind..... und das könnt ihr den leuten nicht verübeln..... leider ist der einzige indikator was skill betrifft nunmal die dps....

ich kauf schliesslich auch keine auto bei dem ich nicht weiss wie schnell es fährt, geschweige denn wenn es ne verrostete schrottkarre ist.....

ich check eure logik einfach nicht..... ihr beschwert euch und beschwert euch und beschwert euch..... sagt doch mal konkret was ihr wollt, mehr nicht!

wenn ihr wollt das man euch in heroinnies mitnimmt, dann holt euch entsprechendes equip, habt ihrs nicht, dann geht und craftet doch 1-2 sachen dann steht ihr schonmal mit paar epics da, dazu noch nonhero blaue sachen und voila, jeder einigermassen korrekte mensch wird euch mitnehmen, ich jedenfalls, aber jemand der komplett mit müll dasteht, kacksockel dazu hat und nix verzaubert..... welchen grund hätte ich denn den mitzunehmen...?...Freundschaft?..... auf die scheiss ich, das ist nur ein game!


----------



## Duranos (5. November 2009)

Ach Billy, du solltest dich erst noch mit dem verstehen der Menschlichen Psyche beschäftigen, bevor du solche Bomben loslässt.
Ich werde dir hier mal fix und kurz erläutern, was diese Leute reitet, solche Entscheidungen und Aussagen zu treffen.

Der Content ist ihnen zu einfach und es kotzt sie an auch nur eventuell mit Leuten zusammenspielen zu müssen, die nicht die erwünschte Leistung bringen. Nichts ist schlimmer für viele Leute die den content zu leicht findet, als wipen im ner hero oder durchkommen nach ner Stunde.
Von daher wird das Ganze durch solche Ansätze versucht kleinzuhalten, denn wer hat Schuld an diesen casual mist? Die casuals.
Das sich hinter dem schlechten gear ein guter Spieler verbergen mag ist in der Situation egal. 
Dem Gruppenleiter, der hoffentlich noch selber verantworten kann wen und was er mitnimmt, interessiert das in dem Fall eventuell nicht und da wir alle uns aussuchen können, wie wir uns in dem Spiel präsentieren und was wir machen, kann es dir egal sein solange du nicht Schaden nimmst.

Also lass die Leute doch einfach ihr Ding durchziehen und mach zukünftig selber Gruppen auf oder such dir einfach Freunde im Spiel,
ein sehr guter Tipp sowas einzudämmen. 
Mit deiner sozial korrekten Einstellung sollltest du da zumindest einige Leute finden mit nem offenem Ohr.

Blizz kann da reichlich wenig für und es ist auch gewissermaßen nicht fair Gelegenheitszocker so auszugrenzen, aber ist es deswegen Pflicht solche zu unterstützen? Jedem das seine...


----------



## Manotis (5. November 2009)

Kann den TE ersteller schon gut verstehen! Aber wie soll man es über 11 Millionen Leuten denn recht machen? Geht wohl nicht. Und da es wohl mehr causals als hardcores gibt ist es auch nur logisch, dass blizz mehr wert drauf legt die causals zufrieden zu stellen anstatt die hardcores das ist nur wirtschaftliches Denken..


----------



## Nexilein (5. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> equip und skill sind voraussetzungen, werden diese nicht erfüllt werdet ihr nicht mitgenommen niemals, daran wird sich nichts ändern! anstatt euch ständig darüber aufzuregen dass die "tollen" keine wie euch mitnehmen wollen, solltet ihr endlich damit anfangen einzusehen dass ihr noch erfahrung, equip etc braucht..... bevor ma lauft muss ma erstma krabbeln....
> 
> und ja es geht um heroinnies..... aber worum es wirklich geht ist die zeitfrage, nichts andres..... keiner will zeit verlieren, scheissegal obs 5 minuten oder 4 stunden gezerge sind..... und das könnt ihr den leuten nicht verübeln.....


Wenn es eine Vorraussetzung für Heroinis gibt, dann ist das blaues Equip mit iLevl 187 und evtl. ein paar gecraftete Sachen. In diesem Thread geht es aber darum, dass Leute mit kompletten Hero Equip nicht mitgenommen werden.
Natürlich kann jeder sagen "Ich gehe nur überequipt in eine hero Ini", aber dann gleichzeitig rumzuheulen es wäre zu leicht und schnell ist eben lächerlich.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> leider ist der einzige indikator was skill betrifft nunmal die dps....



Epic Fail
Der einzige Indikator für den Skill ist der Charname. Ich würde z.B. nie mit einem "Légòlâs", "Kíllâ", oder "Skéllêtòr" raiden...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Freundschaft?..... auf die scheiss ich, das ist nur ein game!


Da spricht wohl der Blinde von der Farbe...


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. November 2009)

Fein gemacht lieber "Billy", hast nen neuen Buffed-acc erstellt, um einfach mal hier so richtig den Klugscheißer zu spielen.
Es gibt drölfmioooooonen Freds zu erwähnten Themen, nur DU hast dem Kind einen Namen gegeben! 
Ich bin so stolz auf dich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Du möchtest wohl eher ausdrücken, dass es Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen gibt. Wie in einem Forum üblich. Und das ist auch gut so. Sonst wärs hier furchtbar langweilig =D


----------



## Legelion (5. November 2009)

Faszinierend finde ich irgendwie, wie jedes noch so scheinbar harmlose Thema für einen Thread sich immer wieder dermaßen hochschaukeln kann^^.
Stimme ich persönlich dem TE zu oder nicht? - Jain - sobald mehr als 2 Menschen beginnen eine Gruppe zu bilden, ist es schon kaum mehr möglich eine Verallgemeinerung für diese Gruppe wirklich zu treffen; und das die Gruppe der WoWler aus deutlich mehr Leuten als 2 besteht, ist ja kein Geheimnis. 

Jeder hat seine Art und Weise zu spielen und dieses Spiel zu betrachten. Mich stören dabei auch weniger die Leute, die immer nur Top-Dps-Zahlen fordern, als viel mehr diejenigen, die meinen, alle anderen beleidigen zu müssen, nur weil deren Ansicht des Spieles eine andere ist.

Wenn jemand im Chat nach 50K dps für eine Hero-Ini fragt, dann zeigt mir das, dass dieser Spieler da möglichst schnell durch will, weil er/sie vlt die Marken haben will. Ok - muss ich da dann mit? - Nö!. Will ich lieber gemütlich durch die Ini oder ist es mir egal, wenn es mal 5Min länger dauert, dann kann ich mir ja entweder selbst ne Gruppe aufmachen oder auf eine Einladung reagieren, wo nicht auf die Dps geachtet wird.

Aus Mangel an Zeit oder zeitgleich online seienden Gildenmembern muss ich auch oft random Inis gehen. Aber egal, ob das mit meinem Main oder einem meiner frisch 80er war - bisher hab ich immer eine Gruppe gefunden und wurde auch noch nie aus einer gekickt. Warum? - weil ich mich eben nur dann melde, wenn ich auch denke, dass ich für die suchenden Leute auch eine Hilfe sein kann. Ich will mich gar nicht durchziehen lassen (auch wenn das mal vorkommt, wenn ich für Highequipte als Lückenfüller mitgenommen wurde. Aber da hat sich dann auch keiner bei mir beschwert, wenn meine Dps nicht so hoch war.

Und btw. immer wenn ich lese, dass zu Classic oder BC-Zeiten alles besser war - mal ehrlich: in meiner Jugendzeit gabs auch keine Handys und viele fanden das besser, trotzdem würde ich meins jetzt nicht wegwerfen. Mag ja sein, dass das Spiel für die Leute, die vor 4/5 Jahren angefangen haben da noch besser war. Jetzt spielen wir alle aber ein Spiel, dass es seit 5 Jahren erfolgreich gibt. Und die meisten haben auch noch sehr viel Spaß daran. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen. Diejenigen, die sich mehr Herausforderung wie CC wünschen etc. genauso wie die, denen es so gefällt, wie es heute ist.


----------



## Stihi (5. November 2009)

da liegt meiner Meinung nach keine gespaltene Persönlichkeit vor, lediglich naturalistische Verhaltenmuster und die Grenzen der (subjektiven) Objektivität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Rückblicken ist alles leichter und mit besserem eq erst recht, bedingt durch bekannte Taktiken und vorgegebene Spielweisen erlangt man eben schneller den Erfolg => es erscheint leichter (subjektiv) und faktisch ist es unter den so gegebenen Umständen auch so, wären diese jedoch anders, d.h. weniger o. kein "Support/Input" (z.B. wie früher zu Beginn), würde sich das ganze zeitlich strecken und der erhöhte Aufwand führt zur Bewertung "schwer"
- Der Punkt mit Items ist genau genommen immer auf ne Ausgangsbasis (eq-lvl) ausgerichtet, um Neuanfänger bzw. Nachzügler den Anschluß zu erleichtern und sie ins Spiel zu integrieren (End-Content). Das beste Bsp. ist das Marken-System, mit 3.3 kommen neue Marken und die aktuell höchste Klasse wird dann generell verfügbar gemacht (mit 3.3 wird sie zur zweit höchsten). Manche Leute haben verständlicherweise (eben menschlich) Probleme damit, wenn andere mit weniger Aufwand an ein von ihnen härter erarbeitetes Ziel gelange. } => Zielkonflikt
- Anforderungen sollen möglichst leicht bewältigt werden => nehmen nur die besten mit => wollen keinen Aufwand .. Prinzip des energieärmsten Zustands (gilt im Micro- wie im Makrokosmus^^)


----------



## Solstik (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.



NAJA. Das Problem für mich ist hieran nicht, dass jemand was sich ohne Ingame-Leistung holen kann, im Gegenteil, das finde ich okay. Unschön finde ich einfach, dass Blizzard damit einen klassischen Itemshop startet. Und es ist einer, da kann man sagen, was man will.


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. November 2009)

Es gibt auch Spiele die setzen auf den Skill des Spielers und die Fertigkeit nachzudenken was man tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In WoW macht das Eq einen deutlich größeren Faktor aus als in anderen Spielen. Zum Beispiel gehts bei Guild Wars fast gar nicht ums gear sondern viel eher um Taktisches denken und Skill.
Außerdem könnte die ganze diskussion wer denn schlechter macht aufhören.

Die Leute die sagen es wird schlechter machen es schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (5. November 2009)

Irgenwas beißt sich hier....

Content zu leicht jeder trägt Epix (die er im hintern geschoben bekommen hat)....trotzdem kann man nur mit bestimmten epic trägern was reißen.

Hc waren früher schwerer....trotzdem muss ein dd heute 4k dps mindestens leisten^^

Hätte ich das gewusst als ich nocht tank gespielt habe^^ ich hätte euch videos gemacht.

Ich habe als tank gern mal lowies mitgenommen...und da waren epic leute dabei die 800-1000 dps geleistet haben und wir sind trotzdem durch gekommen.
Das einzige was etwas bescheiden ist war das alles länger dauert....aber mir kann keiner sagen das man für hc mindestens 4k dps braucht.
cc brauch keine gruppe mehr aus den grund weil alle 4k dps leisten müssen...da platzt der mob in hc so schell das der tank und heal nicht lange was leisten müssen.
Geht mal in eine hc und schaut mal das nicht alle imba sind und schon kannste auch cc wieder brauchen.
Im moment muss alles op sein sonst macht die inze keinen sinn...ja klar ich bin mit 70 auch immer bw gegangen und hab gemeckert das alles zu leicht ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garthel (5. November 2009)

Zu diesem "Werte-Wahn":

Ich bin Krieger und hab so nen Durchschnittsitemlevel von ca. 205. Also Heros und
ein bis zwei Markenteile, bzw im Tankequip zwei Ulduar10 Epics. Jetzt versucht damit
mal eine random Naxxgruppe zu finden. Unmöglich! 30k HP unbuff als Tank nimmt keiner
mit, da ist jetzt schon 35k Voraussetzung und als DD steh ich mit meinen 2,2k DPS 
auch auf dem Schlauch. 

Ich erinner mich da an die Zeit wo die Ersten Naxx10 gingen, da hieß es 1,5k DPS sind
die Voraussetzung für einen guten Run. Es wird für Naxx ein Ulduar+ Equip vorausgesetzt.
Und Jeder der jetzt sagt dass es logisch ist das gute Leute nur mit Guten spielen wollen:
Wer kann beurteilen ob ich ein guter Tank bin wenn ich ohne Raids nicht die Anforderungen
erfüllen kann? Wer will den Skill von Jemanden beurteilen nur anhand der DPS? Ich
sehe ein das man nach den DPS-Werten schaut, es ist halt ein Anhaltspunkt, aber man
sollte in dem Zusammenhang auch das Equip begutachten. Naxx10 liegt bei derzeit 
~3k DPS Minimum, dass schafft ein guter blau equipter Mage, oder der 12jährige Markenequipte
DK mit PdK25 ready und seiner ZweiTastenKombo.

Von wegen Skill>Equip, es wird nur auf Letzteres geschaut, wie will man Ersteres beurteilen?
Ja, aus mir spricht grad die Wut darüber dass mich keiner mitnimmt, ja ich könnte auch
täglich alle Heros abklappern, mir für die Marken Equipment holen und dann mit 4-5k DPS
an allen Raids teilnehmen, doch ich mag diese Spielweise nicht.

Man soll sich sein Equip verdienen, ich werde niemals ein für Marken gekauftes T-Teil haben
geschweige denn anziehen, ich möchte dafür raiden, von mir aus drei Wochen oder länger
darauf warten. Ja, ich weis, dass ist dämlich wo es doch einem nachgeschmissen wird, doch
Jeder der hier über die Leichtigkeit von WoW meckert sollte es genauso machen und dann
versuchen random eine Gruppe zu finden...DAS ist die neue Schwierigkeit an WoW!

PS:
Meine Heromarken werden für die accountgebundenen Sachen verwendet, twinken macht
so viel mehr Spaß...auch wenns eine Vereinfachung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (5. November 2009)

pseudo Psychologie kann ich dazu nur sagen^^ hier werden Ausagen verschiedenster Spielertypn über einen Kamm geschoren!
was den TE wohl bewogen hat diesen post loszulassen, hierüber lässt sich trefflich philosophieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer wohl hier den Schuss nicht gehört hat.


----------



## Airenyx (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Deine Beispiel haben einen unverzeihlichen Haken:
> 
> Unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.
> 
> ...



Woher willst Du wissen, dass es nicht die gleichen Leute sind? Vielleicht hat er sich ja auf Leute von seinem Server bezogen, die in den Foren rumheulen? Bloß weil er keine Namen nennt oder so, heißt es nicht dass es zu trifft.

Sorry war wohl nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ansonsten kann ich dem TE nur zustimmen, es ist echt schlimm geworden. Wenn man in Handelschannel liest, dass se  DD´ler mit mindestens 4K DPS für Burg Hero suchen, dann fällt einem nix mehr zu ein. 

Die Leute verlassen sich zu sehr auf die Angaben von Addons, sei es diese bekloppten DMG-Addons oder irgendwelche Bossmods.  Aber ob eine Klasse bzw. ein Spieler z.B. Gegner im CC hält oder die eigenen Leute dispellt, dass guckt groß keiner nach. 

Einer der z.B. an der Übungspuppe 5K DPS fährt, fährt diese nicht zwangsweise auch bei einem echtem Bosskampf, weil da einfach zu viele Faktoren miteinfliessen.


----------



## René93 (5. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).
> 
> ...




Sry für den fullquote aber das ist alles sowas von richtig! Ich dacht immer ich wäre der einzige aber ich muss sagen, dass jeder Punkt stimmt.


----------



## Dany_ (5. November 2009)

Jo. Ich unterschreib auch mal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (5. November 2009)

Viele Spieler, viele Meinungen. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
Mit Schizophrenie hat das nur bedingt etwas gemein.^^


----------



## Pudding00 (5. November 2009)

Also ich finde, das der content nicht zu einfach ist, sondern es ist lediglich zu einfach an epics zu kommen.(außerdem ist der Content ja noch nicht zu ende, also erstmal abwarten, ob man Artas mal eben so im ersten try im 25 hero legt, dann dürft ihr sagen, WoW ist das einfachste Spiel ever)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Großteil der Spieler hat Ulduar hardmode und PDK 25 hero noch nicht clear und das ist auch Fakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE:Ja, die Community hat ein Anteil daran, das das Spiel nicht das Beste ist

@itemshop: So lange es keine Spielvorteile zu kaufen gibt, muss man sich noch nicht aufregen, wenn es kommt, auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. November 2009)

Ceshania schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Genau darum macht es kein Spaß mehr weil Leute warum auch immer zu viel Zeit haben sich in Foren über "dummes" Zeug aufzuregen das es doch alles viel zu einfach ist. Ich glaube 95 % der Leute haben nicht mal die Ulduar Hardmodes clear.
> 
> ...



/Sign

War oft in genau der selben Situation mit meinem neuem Main!

Frage an euch: Ist auf euerm Server auch der Locked-Hype entfacht? 

Den ganzen Tag wird im /2 nach Top Leuten für Raids gesucht, samt Gearcheck, wo ich oft trotz 232 Itemlvl (Fahre 4.8k Dps) nicht 

mitgenommen werde. Zusätzlich wird das Wunschitem des Leads und dessen Kumpels im Raid LOCKED. 

Und kaum ist die Super Gruppe entstanden löst sich der gesamte Raid zu 50% bei 1 oder 2 Wipes auf. 

(Hab seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr Naxx gecleart, weil sich die Gruppe immer auflöste, wegen irgendnem Scheiß)

Sogar für Obsi 10 suchen die Leute nach 4.5k DPS DDs. Bei der Frage ob 4k DPS (Von meinem Paladin) nicht reichen kam ein Nein. Unglaublich! 

Naja was soll's, Spaß hab ich schon noch - Und Serverwechsel Inc soon.

Zum TE sag ich nur /Sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Airenyx schrieb:


> Woher willst Du wissen, dass es nicht die gleichen Leute sind? Vielleicht hat er sich ja auf Leute von seinem Server bezogen, die in den Foren rumheulen? Bloß weil er keine Namen nennt oder so, heißt es nicht dass es zu trifft.



Er schreibt " in diversen WOW-Foren" und dann " Im Handeslchat"

Und du kommst du um die Ecke gebogen und willst mir weismachen, dass er genau die Leute, die in den diversen Foren rumheulen in dem Handelschat seines Servers wiederentdeckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (5. November 2009)

Ich verstehe bei diesen ganzen Diskussionen nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll. Im Endeffekt geht es um das uralte Thema Risk vs Reward. Wenn das Risiko oder der Einsatz zu gross ist für das was man bekommen kann werden sich die casual Spieler beschweren. Wenn der Einsatz zu gering ist für das was man bekommt beschweren sich die Pro Gamer.

Und letzteres Problem löst man nicht damit, dass man sich selber das Spiel schwer macht, indem man mit weniger Spielern etwas macht, das für mehr Spieler vorgesehen ist, oder bestimmte Dinge macht nachdem man dazu extra schlechtes Equipment angezogen hat. Wenn es soweit ist, dass man dies tun müsste, dann ist der Content schlicht zu einfach, weil normalerweise das Spiel dafür verantwortlich sein sollte die Herausforderung zu schaffen, nicht der Spieler selber. Risk vs. Reward..

Es ist meiner Meinung dann nicht schizophren wenn Pro Gamer (egal ob selbst ernannt oder objektiv betrachtet - anderes Thema) mit Gleichgesinnten spielen wollen und demzufolge dann auch gezielt nach anderen Spielern suchen, die einen ähnlichen Gear Level aufweisen oder eine eine ähnliche Spielweise haben. Das hat man in jedem Spiel und es ist Grundlage für Gilden jeglicher Art. Dadurch, dass man mit Pickups mit anderem Gear Level oder Spiel"Skill" zusammenspielt wird der Content oder das Spiel selber aber nicht schwieriger und es ist auch keine Herausforderung wenn man andere Mitspieler eingeladen hat, die sich als Klotz am Bein herausstellen, sondern dann einfach ein Ärgernis.

Wenn sich diese Spieler in Foren darüber beschweren, dass ihr Spiel zu einfach geworden ist, weil das Verhältnis Risk vs Revard nicht mehr stimmt, dann kann man nur vergleichen ob es bisher anders war, aber eine subjektive Meinung "Ich wipe dort jedesmal, deswegen ist es schwierig" oder noch besser "wenn euch die Raids zu einfach sind dann geht in die Arena und macht PvP" ist ganz einfach argumentativ schlecht.


----------



## Myrddi n (5. November 2009)

mimimi mehr muss man nicht sagen :>


----------



## kicks (5. November 2009)

Myrddi schrieb:


> mimimi mehr habe ich nie gelernt zu sagen :>



fixed for you


----------



## Dryadris (6. November 2009)

Eine ganz einfache Lösung für das "Es ist doch alles so einfach geworden"-Problem wäre es, sämtliche und ja ich meine wirklich sämtliche Taktikguides zu verbieten. Weil sind wir mal ehrlich... Welche Gilde geht einen unbekannten Content an ohne nicht vorher zumindest einen Blick in einen Guide geworfen zu haben, den eine der wenigen Topgilden für den Conent geschrieben hat? Die meisten kennen doch schon sämtliche Taktiken und Bossfähigkeiten noch bevor sie den Boss überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen haben. 
Wenn ich schon im voraus weiß was mich erwartet, was ich zu tun habe, wo bleibt da noch die Schwierigkeit die ja alle so vehement fordern? Wird ein Boss nicht schon schwerer wenn ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe was er für Fähigkeiten hat? Wie viel Phasen der Kampf hat? Ob er überhaupt welche hat? Kommen Adds, kommen keine? usw usw usw...

Wenn man man überlegt dass 3.3 noch nichtmal draußen ist und trotzdem kann man sich mit Taktikguides der einzelnen Bossen jetzt schon totwerfen. Bis 3.3 draußen ist kann der Großteil die ganzen Guides schon in und auswendig um sich danach zu beschweren wie einfach es doch gewesen war. 

Ob ein Content schwer ist oder nicht, entscheidet noch immer die breite Masse und nicht die Minderheit. Egal ob sich die Minderheit jetzt aus Vielspieler, Topspieler, Gelegenheitsspieler oder wie auch immer diese Spielergruppe heißen mag, zusammensetzt. Wenn die Minderheit sagt "Es ist zu schwer/leicht" heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Mehrheit das genauso sieht. Es ist vollkommen egal wie oft und wie lange man darüber jammert oder sich wegen unterschiedlichen Meinungen streitet, Blizzard sitzt am längeren Hebel und wird auch weiterhin ihr Spiel nach der Mehrheitsmeinung konzipieren. Findet euch einfach damit ab. 

Wenn ich so lese dass gefordert wird die Items sollen sich gefälligst nach Schwierigkeitsgrad unterscheiden, dann frage ich mich jedesmal, warum diese Leute das Spiel eigentlich spielen. Aus Spaß oder rein um sich zu profilieren? Wie wäre es mit einem Achievment wofür die Spieler ein "Imba" vor den Namen gesetzt bekommen wenn sie ihr, nur durch Heroraids erhältliche, T-Set komplett haben damit es auch ja jeder erkennt, sollte die billig Variante des T-Sets farblich ein klein wenig anders aussehen und man den Unterschied deswegen nicht schon auf 100m Entfernung erkennen kann. 

Wenn ich lesen muss, dass Spieler nicht in Hero Instanzen mitgenommen werden obwohl sie für Heroinstanzen schon überequippt sind, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft ob in dem Spiel etwas falsch läuft oder im Kopf der entsprechenden Spieler. Scheinbar setzt mit Erhalt des ersten T-Teils ein gewisser chemischer Prozess im Gehirn ein, welcher die Erinnerungen an die ersten Tage auf Level 80 nach und nach löscht. Mit jedem T-Teil welches der Spieler erhält beschleunigt sich der Prozess und mit Vervollständigung des gesamten Sets hat der Spieler sämtliche Erinnerungen verloren und glaubt allwissend und besonders alleskönnend auf die Welt gekommen zu sein. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären dass man am einen Tag noch über Spieler schimpft welche weniger gut equippte nicht mitnehmen und nur wenige Tage später man keinen Deut besser ist. 

Leiden diese Spieler irgendwie an einem "Wie du mir, so ich dir"-Syndrom? So nach dem Motto: "Mir wurde es nicht leicht gemacht, also mache ich es denen die nach mir kommen noch schwerer"?
Entweder bin ich zu blöde um das Prinzip zu kapieren oder zu alt für solche Kinderspielchen. 

DPS sind nicht der Mittelpunkt des WOW-Universums, auch wenn es viele denken. Mist ist vergaß dass ein 8k DD der in PDK in den Feuerbomben verreckt ja besser ist als der 6k DD der bis zum Ende überlebt. 6k sind ja auch weniger als 8k. Genau ich hab ja auch vergessen dass der imba 6k Mage der bei den Faction Champions nicht entflucht, dispellt oder cct besser ist als der 3,5k Mage, der die Gegner durch cc aus dem Kampf nimmt, die Heiler beim dispellen unterstützt und den gegnerischen Heiler beim casten unterbricht. Der 6k Mage hat eindeutig mehr Skill, weil er fährt ja auch mehr DPS. Er muss einfach mehr Skill haben. Ja jaaa... Da hat mich doch mal wieder die Ironie des Lebens gepackt.


----------



## VILOGITY (6. November 2009)

Ceshania schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Genau darum macht es kein Spaß mehr weil Leute warum auch immer zu viel Zeit haben sich in Foren über "dummes" Zeug aufzuregen das es doch alles viel zu einfach ist. *Ich glaube 95 % der Leute haben nicht mal die Ulduar Hardmodes clear.*
> 
> ...



Ganz genau
Dumme Bobs die das Maul aufreissen aber nicht mal nen 10 o. 25 Raid schaffen der länger als ne Std. dauert.
Die meisten dieser Lowbobs glauben wenn sie PDK 10 gemacht haben sie hätten dick was gerissen......... nö habt ihr nicht, dass is die Deppen INI in einem Raum von Blizz.
Wer von den jaulern hat denn den 310% Proto für U10 HM ? Genau......

Und am schlimmsten sind diese DPS Loser, dumm wie 1qm Feldweg, gerade fähig 1-2 Tasten zu drücken aber bei Mimi HM dauer Tot.
Und so btw. an die Schreier die immer sagen "uhhh alles is so einfach" stimmt auf der einen Seite schon, aber PDK 10 oder gar PDK 25 HM, wer hat das schon clear hier ?
Wer hat full 258 I level, sprich alles was zu holen geht ?

Und ja, leider kann man diese Flachzangen nicht mehr so toll unterscheiden da es anständige Start Items eben schon für Hero Marken gibt und genau deswegen
werden die dumm Bobs auch nur mit diesen Items rumlaufen und es nicht schaffen den HM zu clearen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> Dumme Bobs die das Maul aufreissen aber nicht mal nen 10 o. 25 Raid schaffen der länger als ne Std. dauert.
> Die meisten dieser Lowbobs glauben wenn sie PDK 10 gemacht haben sie hätten dick was gerissen......... nö habt ihr nicht, dass is die Deppen INI in einem Raum von Blizz.
> Wer von den jaulern hat den den 310% Proto für U10 HM ? Genau......



Der Mensch tendiert bekanntlich dazu, immer nach jemandem zu suchen über den er sich erheben kann.
WOW ist dazu ein ideales Pflaster. 
Hier schafft es auch der, der bisher noch rein gar nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat in seinem Leben, noch Bobs und Noobs und Deppen und Idioten und Lowbobs zu finden, denen er sich überlegen fühlen kann.

Wenns hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (6. November 2009)

Äppel schrieb:


> Billy ich muss dir auch recht geben ^^
> 
> Es ist wirklich schwierig wieder darüber zu diskutieren warum wieso alles so ist...
> 
> ...



Oh man mir is schlecht.
Sag mal schon mal nen Tank gespielt ?
Ich spiele Heal und Tank und LIFE ist nicht alles ! Im Deppen Hirn einiger WoW napen ist das vielleicht so aber leider ist das nur die Halbe Wahrheit.
Beispiel:
PDOK 10, ein DK Tank mit 42,8K Life, ein Krieger Tank mit 47K Life, der DK hat nach dem Spot halbwegs gefressen, der Krieger is nach seinem Spot fast umgefallen.
Beim 2ten Spot is uns der DK gestorben. Und WARUM, weil dieser Lowbob von Krieger so toll Life gesockelt hat und 3,4% Hit hatte und sein Spots 2x verfehlt haben.
Tolle Wurst, der DK hatte dann am ende 4 Stacks und das hält weder ein DK noch ein Krieger aus.

So btw.... der DK hatte dafür abnormales Avoid/Parry und wir haben den ersten Boss doch gelegt, dafür hatte unser toller Life Krieger wenig Avoid und hat auf die Fresse bekommen und 
musste.....ohhhh Wunder mehr geheilt werden.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).
> 
> ...



*/SIGN*

100 %


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ja fakten.... früher gabs sowas wie token für t teile nicht.... da musstest du glück dass beim 40 mann genau das teil droppt das du brauchst, kannst dir ja die warscheindlichkeitsrechnung machen....
> 
> 40 mann, dazu kommen x verschiedene items die droppen könnten, vielleicht 3 leute die das teil auch brauchen und würfelglück.... genau nach diesen kriterien hat man früher items bekommen....
> 
> ...



Zig Seiten BLUBB, nur wenig sinnvolles und intelligentes und um auf dem "Niveau" zu bleiben dieser Post da oben als Beispiel:

Früher, man, das waren Zeiten, als der Bildaufbau bei einem "Onlinegame" noch eien halbe Minute gedauert hat, Hammer.
Früher, als man noch Kopfkissen über den Akkustikkoppler gelegt hat, damit die Verbindung zur Mailbox nicht abriss, was für Zeiten.
Früher, als man am 64er noch mit dem Lötkolben selbst Veränderungen vornhmen konnte ..............
Früher, als sich nicht jeder DEPP einen Computer leisten konnte und man noch "kuhl" war, weil man selbst einen bessessen hat und damit mehr als die Einkaufsliste erstellen konnte.
Früher, als man noch was im HIRN haben musste um ins "Internet" zu kommen, weil die Betriebssysteme nicht für jeden HONK schon alles onboard hatten und man somit "online" quasi unter sich gewesen ist, herrlich.
Früher, als Foren und ähnliches noch ein gewisses Niveau hatten und die ganzen Trolle instant gekickt wurden, wenn sie Beiträge verfasst haben, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatten, als die Moderatoren noch ihren Job gewissenhaft und nicht herablassend ausgeübt haben und trotzdem nicht dafüpr bezahlt worden sind.
Früher, als man nicht für jeden SCHEISS ein AddOn nachgeworfen bekommen hat, sondern selbst noch spielen können musste.
Früher, als es noch keine Ingame-Makros gab und sich die ganzen Spinner nicht einen runterholen konnten, so wie heute, weil sie denken sie sind toll und dabei nur ein Makro abfeuern.

Merkste was ?

Das Leben schreitet voran, genauso wie die Entwicklung von Software / Spielen.

Früher, da gab es drei Sorten Fußballschuhe und dazu zwei Sorten Schraubstollen, einen für weiche und einen für harte Plätze.
Früher, da war der Fußball aus Leder und musste auch ins Tor geschossen werden, heute sind die Dinger computeroptimiert, aber die Spieler schiessen immer noch daneben, schon doof oder, denn die haben eben kein Makro.
Früher, da haben 3 Millionen Leute WoW gespielt, da gab es Level 60, heute gibt es Level 80 und viermal so viele Spieler, aber natürlich soll alles so bleiben wie früher, nur keine Veränderungen .......... nur wer würde heute noch WoW spielen, wenn alles so wäre wie FRÜHER ?

Wer spielt heute noch regelmäßig Spiele, die 4 Jahre alt sind ?
Diese Spiele waren doch FRÜHER so toll, warum sind sie es heute nicht mehr ?

Früher ist man zur Telefonzelle gelaufen, wenn Mama oder Papa nicht erlaubt haben, das man von zu Hause aus wegen "Unfug" jemanden anrufen oder sich verabreden wollte, heute hat jeder Säugling schon ein Handy .............
Früher, da waren die Leute noch in der Lage sich in ihrer Muttersprache brauchbar zu artikulieren, heute fragt man sich eher, ob die Evolution rückwärts läuft und das sogar bei vermeintlich "durchschnittlichen", also "normalen" Leuten.

Die Beispiele ließen sich endlos fortführen, aber ich hab keine Lust mehr, denn der ganze Müll ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Hier im Forum und in allen anderen WoW-spezifischen Foren weltweit diskutieren nicht einmal 2 Prozent aller angemeldeten Spieler und trotzdem denken, nein, glauben viele, das nur wichtig ist, was ihr kleines Ego und ihr eingeschränkter Horizont ihnen vorgaukeln ...............

Kommt mal runter von euren Bananenpalmen.

Und damit das Ganze nicht komplett OT wird: ich stimme dem TE im Großen und Ganzen zu, nur bringt es nichts sich über diese Leute aufzuregen, sie kapieren es eh nicht, denn dazu müssten sie nachdenken und die Fähigkeit zur Einsicht besitzen.


----------



## Nosfertu (6. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> heutzutage rennt wirklich jeder mit imba zeug rum aber vielleicht 5% der gamer haben was aufm kasten^^,



Da hast Du es unbewusst auf den Punkt gebracht: Diese 5% sind Blizzard ziemlich scheissegal, weil Sie ihr Geld nämlich mit den 95% verdienen. So einfach funktioniert ein Unternehmen. Warum brät McDonalds Burger und keine Grünkern-Bratlinge ( die sind kologisch, gesund und voll politisch korrekt) ?
Ich she es so, bevor ich mir ein "knackiges" Spiel für 50 € kaufe und es nach 3 Stunden gefrustet in die Ecke werfe, weil ich eben nicht über den Geist Einsteins und die Reflexe eienr Klapperschlange verfüge, geb ich 12 € pro Monat aus und spiele WoW zum Spaß. Aber das ist eben meine ganz persönliche Einstallung, die mich jedoch vollkommen flame-immun macht, da sich die Threads gerade hier sowieso gegenseitig neutralisieren. Viel Spass beim Zocken wünsch ich allen.....


----------



## VILOGITY (6. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Früher, als man noch was im HIRN haben musste um ins "Internet" zu kommen, weil die Betriebssysteme nicht für jeden HONK schon alles onboard hatten und man somit "online" quasi unter sich gewesen ist, herrlich.
> Früher, als Foren und ähnliches noch ein gewisses Niveau hatten und die ganzen Trolle instant gekickt wurden, wenn sie Beiträge verfasst haben, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatten, als die Moderatoren noch ihren Job gewissenhaft und nicht herablassend ausgeübt haben und trotzdem nicht dafüpr bezahlt worden sind.
> 
> Früher, da gab es drei Sorten Fußballschuhe und dazu zwei Sorten Schraubstollen, einen für weiche und einen für harte Plätze.
> ...


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss
Jaja und früher das waren noch Zeiten, als man als Adeliger unter die Guillotine musste.
Und früher das waren noch Zeiten, als man dem könig seinen Zehent abgeben musste.
Und früher das waren noch Zeiten, als man Stock und Stein fürs Feuer machen brauchte.......-.-
Schön hast du geschrieben. Nur hast du auch wieder rausgelesen, was du sehen wolltest in dem was du von Skelletor zitiert hast und somit völlig umsonst geschrieben. Skell hat nicht die damalige Zeit verherrlicht, sondern verdeutlicht, wie einfach es ist an Items zu kommen. Also nimm mal weniger Drogen, fantasier ned soviel rum oder lies dir Texte 100mal durch, bevor du in die Tasten haust.


----------



## Deis (6. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Nach 4 jahren wow weiss ich jedenfalls nach 5 minuten wer gut und schlecht ist....



Und nach 40 Jahren weiss ich nach 2 Textzeilen wer Bullsh** redet und wer nicht.

Natuerlich noch etwas zum Thema ;-)
Das ganze nennt man Doppelmoral. Gab es schon im alten Rom und wird es auch noch in Utopia geben.


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

@Deis
Jop und zwar du. Du liest also zwei Zeilen und weisst wer Bulshit "redet"? Hörst du Geschriebenes? Krasse Fähigkeit.
Und schliesst du wegen 2 Zeilen gleich auf nen Menschen? Nach 5min ist es durchaus möglich zu sehen, ob einer im Feuer steht und nach dem dritten Mal Ansage da IMMRNOCH steht, oder ob er checked, das Feuer aua macht.


----------



## Starfros (6. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - In den diversen WoW-Foren jammern die Vielspieler herum, dass "alles" (?) einfacher wird in WoW, dass man sich nichts mehr "erarbeiten" (?) muss und dass man die epischen Gegenstände für "umsonst" (?) bekommt. Gleichzeitig suchen genau diese Spieler im Handelskanal nach Mitspielern für einen schnellen "daily hero Martkenrun" ---> Holla... geht's noch? Schneller Markenrun? Was ist mit erarbeiten?
> 
> - Ebensolche Vielspieler suchen im Handelskanal (warum auch immer dort?) nach diesen Mitspielern, wobei die DD aber mindestens 4k dps fahren sollen! Geht's euch noch gut? ODer hat wieder die andere Persönlichkeit von eurem Kopf besitz ergriffen und weiß nicht, was die andere im Forum gepostet hat. Frage: Wie soll ein Spieler, dessen Char gerade die ersten heroics gemacht hat an 4k dps kommen? Nur mal so am Rande: Wer 4k dps sucht soll nach Naxx oder noch weiter nach oben...




Da ist es ja ,marken gegen Epic die man abfarmen kann , ist keine große sache mit erarbeiten. Sicher man muss schon minimal was dazu tun aber nicht mehr DIE große aufwendung das man 25er Ini gehen muss geschweige denn ne Random gruppe zu suchen.

Die andere seite ist das es auch sinnvoll vereinfacht wurde , aus dem Grund wenn man sich nen Twink hochzieht oder ein neue Spieler zu wow kommt ,hat dieser es einfacher an top Equip zu kommen ohne 1-2 25er Inis zu Besuchen. Wer 80 geworden ist macht normal seine 5er HC´s nimmt die marken mit und diese dann zu T9 umwandeln und hast dann einen guten einstieg für PDK 10er. 

Warum suchen viele Leute nach spieler mit Hoher DPS zahl ? Denk mal nach ......
Man will schnellsmöglich durch die HC Ini´s ohne lange bei Trash mobs sich aufhalten dann den Boss mal eben schnell umklatschen.

Das nennen viele hinterherschmeissen der T9 Epicsachen.


Die aussage von Spielern das es jetzt wesentlich einfacher geworden ist können nur von Spielern kommen die selbst Classic gezockt haben, jegliche andere Spieler die zu BC bzw WOTLK gekommen sind haben in meinen augen nicht das "Recht" solche aussagen zu machen bzw. gegen zu argumentieren weil sie es nicht kennen was DAMALS vor lichtjahren war.  
Das es zu diesen Thema immer heftige diskusionen gibt, ist dann schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Horath (6. November 2009)

Irgendwie lustig: Wo steht, dass diejenigen, die sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad aufregen, diejenigen sind, welche für Instanzen 4k Dps DDs suchen?^^
Die Grundannahme des TE basiert auch nur auf subjektiver Erfahrung, Fakten hierfür werden auch keine geliefert. Also sollte man vielleicht von der faktisch basierten Theorie abkommen und stattdessen das subjektive Empfinden als Basis nehmen.

Subjektiv betrachtet ist WoW in den letzten 4+ Jahren seit Release leichter geworden. Es fängt beim Leveln an und hört beim Beschaffen von lila Equip auf.
Jeder, der 2005 am Release Tag startete wird das sicherlich nicht widerlegen wollen, spätestens wenn man euphorisch das erste Mal an Hogger brutal scheiterte, war Schluss mit lustig.

Subjektiv betrachtet hat sich aber auch die Community in den Jahren geändert. War WoW Anfangs ein Spielplatz für Blizzard Fans, MMO(RP)G Fans und Warcraft Fans, bevölkert heute ein bunter Mischmasch die WoW. Blizzards MMOG ist im Mainstream-Markt angekommen und versucht es jedem Spieler recht zu machen. Nachdem seit ein paar Jahren die Beliebtheit von "Casual Games" stetig steigt, bastelt Blizzard am perfekten "Casual Game". Der Blizzard eigene Perfektionismus eben, der hier, nebenbei, riesigen Umsatz produziert.

Man kann diese Entwicklung nun schlecht finden, gut heißen oder einfach akzeptieren. Aber seine eigene Konsequenz muss man dann halt selbst ziehen.
Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört. Die Veränderungen ingame fand ich teils unsinnig, die Veränderungen in der Marketing Strategie, welche immer mehr Geld bringen soll und gleichzeitig viele Aussagen seit 2005 ad absurdum führten, kann ich nicht mehr hinnehmen. Wie ich oben schreibe: WoW ist im Mainstream Markt angekommen und wer damit ein Problem hat, der sollte einfach mit WoW aufhören. Die Nische WoW gibt es nicht mehr und es wird sie nie mehr geben.
Massenphänomene bringen mehr ein, als Nischenprodukte und hier hat Blizzard einen perfekten Job gemacht. Ich kann mich nur für viele Jahre tollen Gameplays und interessanter Erfahrungen bedanken.

Mit einer mentalen Erkrankung hat all das nichts zu tun. Viele Spieler sind nur zerrissen in ihrer Einschätzung und dem inneren Zwang weiter zu spielen--> Suchtprinzip und Sammelwahn. Auch dies perfektioniert von Blizzard, wie man an den neuen Pets sieht. Vor 4 Jahren wartete man auf neue Instanzen, wenn man die alten durch hatte, heute reichen 2 neue Pets um den Leuten zusätzlich Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Zeiten ändern sich, Spiele auch und es steht jedem frei auszusteigen


----------



## Deis (6. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Deis
> Jop und zwar du. Du liest also zwei Zeilen und weisst wer Bulshit "redet"? Hörst du Geschriebenes? Krasse Fähigkeit.
> Und schliesst du wegen 2 Zeilen gleich auf nen Menschen? Nach 5min ist es durchaus möglich zu sehen, ob einer im Feuer steht und nach dem dritten Mal Ansage da IMMRNOCH steht, oder ob er checked, das Feuer aua macht.



Natuerlich ;-) Alles was Du sagst.
Da Du ansonsten wohl keinen Aufhaenger gefunden hast, weil es keinen gibt, ist es fuer Dich natuerlich sinnvoll mich an "hoeren" und "reden" im Bezug auf geschriebenes zu martern.
Aber weisst Du ... *sich ueber die Schulter wischt*
Gesehen? Krasse Faehigkeit!


----------



## Kultig (6. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... ich weiss ja nicht wie lange du scho wow zockst, aber zu bc/classic zeiten war es WIRKLICH schwer mal ein passendes epicteil zu ergattern, heutzutage machst du 5 heroinnies und hast schon ein epicteil...



Geb ich dir vollkommen recht!



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> heutzutage rennt wirklich jeder mit imba zeug rum aber vielleicht 5% der gamer haben was aufm kasten^^, das ist meiner meinung nach der hauptgrund der meisten leute....




nicht das man jetzt denkt, das diese 5% (sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, gibt sicher mehr gute player) ausschliesslich Casuals sind. weit gefehlt! mir fällt vermehrt auf, das gerade die viel-oder dauerplayer (daueronline sein heisst nicht automatisch "gut sein") bzw hardcoreplayer weniger aufm kasten haben als casuals


----------



## Horath (6. November 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> Geb ich dir vollkommen recht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An spielerischen Fähigkeiten einen Casual/Hardcore-Gamer ausmachen zu wollen funktioniert nicht. Selbst in vierziger Raids rannten Leute rum, die in 5er Instanzen einfach mies spielten, aber T1 trugen... Auch in den heutigen 25ern hüpft der eine oder andere rum, der grundsätzlich weniger gut spielt, auch 10er gehen mit dem einen oder anderen "schwächeren" Spieler. Und nein, es sind nicht zwingend die Spieler, die nur einmal die Woche 3 Stunden spielen, sondern auch Leute, die jeden Tag mehrere Stunden ingame abhängen.
Eben deswegen mag ich diese Casual/Hardcore Differenzierung nicht besonders. Denn nicht jeder Hardcore-Spieler liest Foren zu seiner Klasse, ebensowenig ist jeder Casual ein fauler Sack, der sich nicht über Boss-Taktiken, Instanzen usw informiert. Er hat nur schlicht weniger Zeit, um ingame abzuhängen ^^


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Hmm so langsam kommen auch noch Leute dazu, die das genauso sehen, wie ich.
In BC war der Kara-Einstiegsstandard d3 und gecraftete Sachen. Heut sinds zig Epics, die du hinterhergeworfen bekommst. Wer es heute nicht schafft an ein halbwegs vernünftiges Lila Zeugs zu kommen, der macht schlichtweg was falsch. Und wenn heutzutage der Standard soweit is, das jeder lila Zeugs hat, dann kann man auch dementsprechend im Handelschannel danach fragen. Und ich sage nicht, dass gutes Equip = guter Spieler ist, sondern gutes Equip ist die grundvorraussetzung um ein guter Spieler zu werden. Klar kann ich mit grün blau equipten Equip in nen Raid gehen, werde aber schnell merken wo meine Grenzen sind. Allerding gilt das natürlich nicht für 5er dinger. Da bin ich wirklich eurer Meinung, wer ne dps Abfrage bei ner 5er ini macht is nimmer ganz helle oder aber übelst gebrandmarkt^^

Deis
HubedihuBLA is das alles? Das du Schwachsinn redest, das is dir noch nicht aufgefallen? Also ich versuch es nocheinmal detailiert für dich: Wenn du in 2 Zeilen erkennst das jemand Bullshit redet, dann ist das schlichtweg Blödsinn, oder bist du Profiler? Man kann aber sehr wohl in 5min feststellen, ob jemand gut spielt, Klassenverständnis hat und umsetzt, was er zu tun hat, oder nicht. Hierzu nehme ich den ersten Boss aus pdk10er/25er, da brauchts sogar noch weniger um zu sehen, ob jemand gut spielt oder nicht.


----------



## sanders (6. November 2009)

servus zusammen

Da ich von Anfang an WoW spiele nehme ich mir mal das Recht herraus zu sagen - JA - WoW ist leichter geworden bzw. man kommt leichter an brauchbares equip ran.
Mit dementsprechendem Klassenverständnis zu seiner eigenen Klasse sollte es demjenigen möglich sein dem jetzigen Standard zu genügen.
das zum Thema"WoW leichter geworden"

Wo es aber zunehmend krankt ist die community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich rede nicht von meiner Gilde bzw. nicht vom Großteil der community meines Servers.
Ich rede von einigen Forenusern die glauben mit ihrer Art und Weise anklang finden zu können.
Da namecalling gegen die Foren-Netiquette verstossen würde hoffe ich daß diese Personen selber merken welchen Umgangston sie an den Tag legen(bezweifel es aber stark)

so far


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

@Sanders
Jop ich fühl mich angesprochen, obwohl meine Wortwahl in keinster Weise unangebracht war. Was erwartest du bei einem solchem Thema? Hier tummeln sich ohnehin nur die, die ned mitgenommen werden und hier ihren Frust ablassen und die welche den anderen klar machen wollen, warum das so is. Es ist einfach zu verstehen, warum das so ist und es ist einfach zu verstehen, warum sie gefrustet sind. Nur irgendwann reichts dann auch. Du kannst es Intoleranz nennen, ich nenne es "Hinhalten-für-Unzufriedenheit-anderer-über-die-Entwicklung". Anders gesagt, jeder, aber wirklich JEDER kann ohne grossen Aufwand in zwei Wochen von start 80 auf pdk10er rdy Equipped sein, man muss nur wissen wie. Und ich red hier nicht von Nächtelang durchmachen, ich bin selber berufstätig, und ich rede auch nicht von ziehen lassen oder dergleichen. Und da PDK etc jetzt schon ne gaaaaanze Weile draussen ist, die meisten Spieler ohnehin schon alles gesehen haben und ein wirklich kleiner Teil darauf angewiesen ist Heros abzufarmen und WotLk sich langsam dem Ende neigt, sind es nicht die gut equippten Spieler, die eine dementsprechende DPS ausweisen, die sich den Neuankömmlingen anpassen müssen, sondern umgekehrt. Und wer das nicht versteht ist in meinen Augen eher Subintelligent oder einfach nur egoistisch. Und ohnehin ist es so, dass wer bis 80 levelt andere Spieler kennenlernt und somit kein Problem hat ne grp zu finden. Wer auf 80 brüllt, keiner nimmt ihn mit etc, der hat ohnehin ein soziales Problem, oder hat derjenige nicht daran gedacht Leute bis 80 kennenzulernen. Oder etwa nicht und auf 80 schreist du plötzlich nach Liebe??


----------



## Alka1 (6. November 2009)

@ Brianbrasco, Genomchen, Skelletor:

stimme euch voll und ganz zu!

DPS abfragen / equip- bzw achievement-checks müssen heutzutage leider (für raids, nicht für heros) sein.
es kann nicht sein, dass 24 andere spieler unter der unfähigkeit von einem spieler leiden. 
gestern im 25er pdk random ne hexe dabei gehabt, garnicht mal soo schlechtes eq gehabt, trotzdem nur 2,5k dps gemacht und ständig afk gegangen... sry aber auf solche spieler kann ich verzichten!!! dann kickt man sie nach jaraxxus, ein anderer muss ohnehin weg seinen hund rausbringen oder sowas in der art und schwupps is der raid im arsch, weil neue leute für ne angefangene ID findet man ja auch nicht...

was ich damit sagen will: wer interesse am (erfolgreichen) raiden hat, findet es zum kotzen, dass "casuals", denen der raid, der gemeinsame erfolg, egal ist, dabei sind. die denken sich mir nix dir nix:

"so, ich hab jetzt ne halbe stunde zeit, guck ich mir das doch mal an. flask? was ist das? CC? kenn ich nicht! buffen? seit wann gibts vampire in wow?" 

dass das nicht die richtige einstellung ist, sollte jedem halbwegs ambitionierten spieler klar sein. leider gibts von "spielern dieser sorte" immer mehr! und wer sich dazu zählt, der sollte sich echt hinterfragen: "wenn mir das spiel eigentlich eh egal ist, warum will ich dann überhaupt mitraiden?"

das sollte für den anfang genügen.

gruß Alka


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Genau so isses Alka


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

krass^^


----------



## Nexilein (6. November 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> @ Brianbrasco, Genomchen, Skelletor:
> 
> stimme euch voll und ganz zu!
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann es nicht sein, dass man sich mal eben für 30 Minuten eine Raidgruppe sucht, aber ich frage mich warum es früher ohne Equip-Check ging.
Für MC hat niemand komplett rares Equip verlangt, geschweige denn T0, T0,5 oder gecraftete Epics. Nachzügler in einem BWL Raid wurden an die Hand genommen und man hat ihnen ein paar blaue Sachen und ein bisschen Feuerresi besorgt. Wer ein bisschen Kräuter für den Raid gefarmt hat, der hat dann noch 1 o. 2 BoE T1 Teile von der Raidbank bekommen.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn jemand aus seinem Char alles rausholen möchte, und sich einen dementsprechenden Raid sucht. Aber diejenigen sollten eben auch wissen, das WoW dafür eigentlich nicht konzipiert ist, und wirkliche Herausforderungen eigentlich erst mit WotLK in Form der Hardmodes implementiert wurden. Für Classic Nax und Sunwell mußte man sich in der Vergangenheit ja auch immer durch "Casual"-Content kämpfen.
Vermutlich ist es einfach eine Generationen frage, aber diese Pro-Allüren gibt es eigentlich erst seit mitte BC und es kommt mir teilweise schon so vor, als würde jemand auf die Kartbahn gehen um sich danach wie ein Formel 1 Weltmeister zu fühlen.


----------



## Alka1 (6. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es nicht sein, dass man sich mal eben für 30 Minuten eine Raidgruppe sucht, aber ich frage mich warum es früher ohne Equip-Check ging.
> Für MC hat niemand komplett rares Equip verlangt, geschweige denn T0, T0,5 oder gecraftete Epics. Nachzügler in einem BWL Raid wurden an die Hand genommen und man hat ihnen ein paar blaue Sachen und ein bisschen Feuerresi besorgt. Wer ein bisschen Kräuter für den Raid gefarmt hat, der hat dann noch 1 o. 2 BoE T1 Teile von der Raidbank bekommen.
> 
> Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn jemand aus seinem Char alles rausholen möchte, und sich einen dementsprechenden Raid sucht. Aber diejenigen sollten eben auch wissen, das WoW dafür eigentlich nicht konzipiert ist, und wirkliche Herausforderungen eigentlich erst mit WotLK in Form der Hardmodes implementiert wurden. Für Classic Nax und Sunwell mußte man sich in der Vergangenheit ja auch immer durch "Casual"-Content kämpfen.
> Vermutlich ist es einfach eine Generationen frage, aber diese Pro-Allüren gibt es eigentlich erst seit mitte BC und es kommt mir teilweise schon so vor, als würde jemand auf die Kartbahn gehen um sich danach wie ein Formel 1 Weltmeister zu fühlen.



früher ging es ohne equip-check, da sowieso nur ein kleiner teil der wow-spieler richtig geraidet hat. das waren meist leute aus einer raidgilde, die dann eben zu beginn erst mehr oder weniger ausgestattet wurden und schließlich als vollwertiges mitglied dem raid gut getan haben.  so erging es mir ja damals auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich möchte hiermit auch nur noch mal betonen, dass ich nicht das eq mancher spieler bemängele, sondern die einstellung. DauerAfkler, Nach30MinDenRaidLeaver, AusPrinzipNichtSocklerBzwVerzauberer, FlaskVerweigerer etc. und diese spieler kann man heutzutage leider nicht mehr von den halbwegs "fähigen" spielern unterscheiden, da jeder gutes eq sehr schnell bekommt. 

und das eq muss natürlich dennoch ein wenig angemessen sein. ein tank mit 25k hp in PDK25 bringt der gruppe einfach nichts, da sind wipes vorprogrammiert, da kann er noch so gut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fühle mich btw weder als pro-gamer noch als f1-weltmeister (wäre ich aber gerne ^^), sondern eben nur als ambitionierter spieler, welcher mit eben solchen zusammenspielen möchte... und das auch mit meinem twink in einem random raid. dafür gebe ich alles und erwarte das auch von meinen mitspielern.


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Eine ganz einfache Lösung für das "Es ist doch alles so einfach geworden"-Problem wäre es, sämtliche und ja ich meine wirklich sämtliche Taktikguides zu verbieten.



Und was soll das bringen? Wie lange hatte Nihilum gebraucht um WotLK zu clearen? Eine Woche nach Release inklusive leveln auf 80? Wie schwieirg können denn dann die neuen Taktiken sein, wenn man da einfach so durchmarschiert? Der Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Expansion misst sich vor allem daran, wie lange solche Gilden brauchen um den Content zu schaffen. Und wenn so etwas in anderen Spielen Monate braucht und in WoW eine Woche, dann machen irgendwelche Guides den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2009)

Super Thread! Ich find wenn sie sich so Über die einfachheit beschweren solln sie Greenchars in raids mitnehmen dann wird knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> ich möchte hiermit auch nur noch mal betonen, dass ich nicht das eq mancher spieler bemängele, sondern die einstellung. DauerAfkler, Nach30MinDenRaidLeaver, AusPrinzipNichtSocklerBzwVerzauberer, FlaskVerweigerer etc.



... womit wir gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt wären. Aber kannst du das nicht-Flasks, Dauer-afklern etc. am Equipment erkennen? Eher nicht - im Gegenteil. Ich behaupte, dass gerade die gogogo-4kDPS-für-hc-Player diejenigen sind, die zur Fraktion der "wozu-TS-is-doch-nur-ony"-, "wtf-sind-flasks?"-, "wozu-vz?-is-doch-nur-naxx"-Player gehören.

Und dass Du gerade bei den Nicht-Dauer-Zockern, HC's-mit-5-Playern-Gehern, Auf-Equipment-Check-Verzichtern diejenigen finden wirst, die eine gesunde Einstellung und ein gutes Sozialverhalten ihr Eigen nennen und noch dazu ne Menge Spaß haben werden )

So Long


----------



## Omaleite (6. November 2009)

es geht denk ich eher um folgendes: 

wie soll ein frischer 80er auf ein 4k dps niveau kommen wenn er nichtma durch ein bisschen einsicht seines realms bzw der wow community die ersten 80er items aus hero inis bekommt, nur weil ein paar irre 5k dps und mehr voraussetzen.


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Super Thread! Ich find wenn sie sich so Über die einfachheit beschweren solln sie Greenchars in raids mitnehmen dann wird knackig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super Idee. Und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht kann man auch nackt herein gehen oder man verbindet sich die Augen, oder steckt sein Keyboard und seine Maus  erst nach 5 Minuten in jedem Kampf ein. Man kann auch ohne Monitor spielen. Also dann.. ja dann wirds wirklich knackig. Da soll dann noch einmal jemand sagen, das Spiel wäre einfach - oh wait!!


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wie lange hatte Nihilum gebraucht um WotLK zu clearen? Eine Woche nach Release inklusive leveln auf 80?



Nihilum existierte zu Beginn von WOTLK gar nicht mehr - es gab einen Zusammenschluss mit SK Gaming und nun sind sie Ensidia. Ensidia hatte den World-First-Kill von Yogg Saron innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach Zugang zu Ulduar.

Aber Ensidia ist kein Maßstab. Und Ensidia beschäftigt sich heute noch mit den WOTLK-Raids - gerade erst haben sie den Erfolg "Ein Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit" geschafft.

Ja, vielleicht ist dieser Erfolg nicht für jeden von uns erreichbar - aber er zeigt a) wenn sich Ensidia noch mit Wotlk beschäftigen kann, warum könnt Ihr es teilweise nicht und b) gibt es Erfolge, die auch für uns Normalos erreichbar sind, aber dazu brauche ich mehr als 4k DPS - unter anderem auch Durchhaltevermögen.

Und ja, ich weiß, es geht vor allem in diesem Thread um 4kDPS-Gear-Checks vs. WoW ist zu leicht )


----------



## Shintuargar (6. November 2009)

Zumal Ensidia echte, weil bezahlte bzw. gesponsorte Profispieler in ihren Reihen hat. Deren Pool gibt es her, anfangs quasi Dauerraiden zu können, um diesen Progress zu schaffen. Sämtliche Mitspieler haben spielerisch etwas auf dem Kasten und sicherlich viel Erfahrung. Es gibt in WoW momentan keinen Encounter, der für erfahrene Raider absolutes Neuland wäre. Alles was die Bosse an Taktik verlangen oder an Fähigkeiten besitzen, ist irgendwie schon einmal da gewesen, da haben es Raids wie Ensidia natürlich einfach anhand ihrer Erfahrung einen neuen Boss auszuknobeln, sofern dies nicht schon auf dem Testserver geschehen ist.

Aber ein guter Ansatz, selbst Ensidia beschäftigt sich noch mit dem aktuellen Content, warum schaffen das die "normalen" Spieler nicht? Glaube nicht, dass die für jede Raidstunde Kohle bekommen. ;-)


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

Ich beziehe mich auf Quellen wie diese. Gibt da noch andere Meldungen die das ähnlich darstellen. Eventuell ist der Sachverhalt dort auch falsch dargestellt, dann möge man mich bitte berichtigen (habe WoW nie gespielt), aber wenn das den Tatsachen entspricht, dann ist das Spiel nicht nur zu einfach sondern viel zu einfach.
Ich habe seit Release EQ2 gespielt. Und alleine der indoor Content einer Expansion hat dort bei den HC Gilden bis auf eine Ausnahme deutlich mehr als einen Monat gedauert. Ein kompletter Clear mehrere Monate. Und nicht das du das falsch verstehst. Die Gilden, waren vom Kaliber Nihilum und Co.


----------



## serternos árkanos (6. November 2009)

Was ich einfach mal anmerken wollte ist ... In letzter Zeit beschweren sich öfter Leute über die Leute die sagen es wäre alles zu einfach ,wobei ich natürlich den ersten recht gebe, ich wieß nicht wodrann es liegt aber mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (6. November 2009)

Danke für den Tollen Beitrag @ TE
Mir fällt sowas in letzter Zeit auch viel öfters auf.
Ich wollte mit meinem twink der ein equip aus Hero's 
hat gerne mal nach Naxxramas.
Oke,gewhispert (für 10 Spieler modus)
Ja,alles gut.
Bis diese antwort kam
[Name]:Ja,wieviel dps machst du denn?
Weil wir wollen schnell durch und nehmen
nur gute leute mit.
Naja,da es leider keinen anderen raid gab für Naxx.
Musste ich wohl nach Dalaran zum eq check...
[Name]ein eq reicht nicht.
Was willst du eigentlich in naxx mit dem eq.
mind. 3k dps +...
Nunja,es ist halt so...
Es geht immer weiter so...
MFG David aka Sév


----------



## Shintuargar (6. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf Quellen wie diese. Gibt da noch andere Meldungen die das ähnlich darstellen. Eventuell ist der Sachverhalt dort auch falsch dargestellt, dann möge man mich bitte berichtigen (habe WoW nie gespielt), aber wenn das den Tatsachen entspricht, dann ist das Spiel nicht nur zu einfach sondern viel zu einfach.
> Ich habe seit Release EQ2 gespielt. Und alleine der indoor Content einer Expansion hat dort bei den HC Gilden bis auf eine Ausnahme deutlich mehr als einen Monat gedauert. Ein kompletter Clear mehrere Monate. Und nicht das du das falsch verstehst. Die Gilden, waren vom Kaliber Nihilum und Co.



Ok, das kannst du dann natürlich nicht wissen, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es drei Raidinstanzen. Eine große (Naxxramas) und zwei kleine (Malygos und Sartharion). Naxxramas wurde aufgrund der Thematik aus dem Classic Content (war DIE Level 60 Classic Highendinstanz) nochmal in WotLK Addon als Einstiegsinstanz verwertet. Hauptgrund war auch, dass zu Classic Zeiten die wenigsten diese schöne Instanz gesehen hatten. Sämtliche Bosse in Naxxramas waren also schon aus Classic-WoW bekannt, für Ensidia also sicher kein Problem. Also gab es noch Malygos, der neu von der Mechanik war und Sartharion. Sartharion war der erste Boss, den man mit optionalen Schwierigkeitsgrad legen konnte (drei Drachen im Raum, haut mal alle drei vorher um, kämpft man nur gegen ihn. Lässt man sie stehen, greifen sie mit in dem Kampf ein, das war der Hardmode). Ensidia hat ihn sicherlich auch erstmal im easymode gelegt, also relativ einfaches Tank&Spank.

Als Vergleich mit meiner damaligen Raid: Naxxramas in der ersten ID-Woche leer, Sartharion ebenfalls im easymode in dieser ID-Woche, Malygos hat dann zwei Wochen gedauert. Also auch relativ schnell, wobei bei uns auch alles erfahrene Raider waren, die wussten was sie machen. Ein anderer Raid, wo ich Leute draus kenne, haben knapp 1 1/2 Monate gebraucht, um Naxxramas zu leeren.

Dann kam im April Ulduar. Deren Endboss Yogg-Saron wurde von dem anderen Raid, den ich eben angedeutet habe, "erst" letzte Woche gelegt. Was ich damit sagen will, dass ich kein Designer sein möchte, um einen Schwierigkeitsgrad auszupaldowern, um keinen Hardcorecontent zu entwerfen. Und das will Blizzard ja auch nicht mehr machen, mehrere Monate an Content arbeiten, den nur 5% zu Gesicht bekommen.

Blizzard versucht es nun über die Hardmodes oder einen Zusatzmodus, Herausforderungen zu schaffen. Die normalen Varianten sind natürlich für erfahrene Spieler ein Witz, das kann niemand bestreiten.

Was mich interessieren würde, gab es bei Everquest 2 die Möglichkeit, Bosse im Vorfeld zu testen? Sei es durch Betaserver oder Testserver? Weil das ist halt so eine Sache bei WoW, da gibt es schon Guides zu Bossen, die noch nicht mal auf den Liveservern sind.

Nachtrag: Das "heroisch" in der von dir verlinkten Meldung bedeutet übrigens nur, dass es Kills mit 25 Spielern und nicht mit 10 (normal) waren. Den ersten, echten heroischen Modus im 10 oder 25 Spieler Modus gibt es erst seit dem Kolosseum. Man kann also mit 25 Leuten das Kolosseum normal oder schwieriger angehen. Natürlich sind die Loots im heroischen dann auch besser, weil die Bosse halt auch knackiger werden.


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Zum Thema, was tatsächliche "Pros" denken, gab´s letztens einen artikel hier auf buffed (hier geht´s lang). Unten äußert sich ein Ensidiaspieler zu der Frage.
Offensichtlich finden selbst erfahrene spieler, die den gesamten Inhalt aus dem ff kennen, immer noch Möglichkeiten, etwas aus dem Spiel heraus zu holen. Das sollte jedem anderen auch möglich sein.

Wenn es zu langweilig wird (ich denke, da ist eher der Hund begraben), liegt das vielleicht an der "entertain-me-Einstellung" vieler Leute. Haben sie verlernt, sich selbst zu beschäftigen? Mit Lego spielen hat vor Urzeiten schon Spaß gemacht. Warum? Weil man sich selbst vorgegeben hat, was das Ziel ist und wie man es erreicht. Stichwort: Phantasie!
Wenn man das konsequent verfolgt, sind jegliche DPS/Equip-Diskussionen hinfällig und man käme auf das zurück, was es ist: ein Spiel - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger

Edit: Es ist und bleibt schwierig, alle Geschmäcker zu bedienen. Der Weg über verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade ist bestimmt noch nicht ganz ausgereift, aber doch schon mal die richtige Richtung


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

@kicks

Was genau liest Du in der von Dir angegebenen Seite? 

Ich erkenne lediglich einen Artikel eines Autors, der seine Meinung zum schnellen Kill von Ensidia kund tut. Kein Interview mit einem Gamer von Ensidia, kein Kommentar dazu.

Ist das die Meinung von Ensidia? Ich glaube nicht.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es tatsächlich eine Meinung von Ensidia zu diesem Thema. Dennoch: Ensidia ist kein Maßstab und es gibt noch haufenweise Erfolge zu meistern für jeden einzelnen WoW-Gamer weltweit. Und wenn ich keine Lust dazu habe, diese Erfolge zu machen, dann ist das mein ureigenstes Problem und nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW geschuldet.

Naxx hab ich schon ne Weile clear - aber ich will zusätzlich zu meinen bereits bestehenden Erfolgen aus Naxx auch den "Unverwüstlichen" machen - unser einziger Versuch bisher hierzu ist leider gescheitert - so what - next try!

Ulduar habe ich noch nicht clear - aber parallel zum "clearen" beginnen wir mit dem Hardmode.

Es gibt genug Herausforderungen, man muss sie nur annehmen ;o)

So Long
edit: ah, ich sehe gerade Genomchen tummelt sich wieder hier ) Info an Dich: Dein DK hat ähnliche Erfolge in den Raids, wie ich - Du langweilst Dich aber hoffentlich nicht, oder doch? ;o)


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

@Nerjyana
Schau her, dann sind wir im Prinzip der gleichen Meinung. Es ist ganz klar, dass du nicht an Hand eines Equips oder ner dps Abfrage sehen kannst, ob jemand nen AFKler, etc is. Aber wenn du rnd suchst und die Leute nicht kennst, dann is die dps die einzige Messlatte, die du hast. Ich hatte auch geschrieben, dass ich keiner bin, der eingeladene mit der Begründung "Hey zu lowes Equip kickt", einmal eingeladen muss ich damit leben. Genauso wenig poste ich im Raid Recount und mache andere nieder (vlt hast du mitbekommen, dass mir das Namecalling eines Posters genausowenig gut hiess, weil ich niemanden runtermache oder ned bewusst). Nur wie gesagt, is das Equip die Basis für erfolgreiches raiden. Du gehst ja auch ned mit nem Fahrrad auf die Formel1 Strecke und beschwerst dich mit dem Argument du hättest ja skill. Nur habt ihr allesamt Scheuklappen angehabt und in mir nur jemanden gesehen, der akribisch guckt, dass man auch ja t9.5 equiped nach Kara geht. Ich habe auch immer gesagt, ne heroini is was anderes, aber für nen Raid bei randoms verlange ich ne 4k dps minimum. Warum? Ganz einfach weil man so schon genug Probleme mit Randoms hat, da will ich auch nicht noch auf der dps rumhacken. Wenn mir jetzt derjenige sagt, er fahre leider nur ne 3.5k dps, egal kommt er halt mit, zeigt mir dass er was von dps versteht (hoffentlich auch mehr). 4k dps grenzt nur ein, dass du nicht gleich jemanden pdk mitnimmst, der mit 1.5k dps an den würmern steht. Ist das jetzt verständlicher als meine halb-cholerischen Posts von gestern?

Und Howu
Zu deinem Post kann ich dir nur ein Beispiel geben: Hab gestern mit 2 Freunden die beide Worldbosse auf Azeroth gekillt, haben zu dritt Kara der guten alten Zeiten bis Schachevent gemacht (Schach zu dritt nach dem zigten Versuch haben wir dann doch aufgegeben^^), haben ZulGurub bestaunt und gecleart. Und das alles nur zum Fun und sowieso in dem Fall kack auf dps. Aber wenn du dir an nem Abend vornimmst (dir das Ziel gibst) zB PDK 10er zu clearen, dann brauchst du gewisse Messlatten im Random Bereich. Und ich kann ja schlecht ein Vorstellgespräch mit jedem Interessenten führen, mit anschliessendem Auswahlverfahren, oder?^^


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> . Aber wenn du rnd suchst und die Leute nicht kennst, dann is die dps die einzige Messlatte, die du hast. .



Leider bringst Du immer noch einiges Durcheinander...

DPS ist NICHT die einzige Messlatte.

Und ich brauch auch für Naxx keine 3k geschweige denn 4k DPS und bin trotzdem recht schnell durch. Wenn das nur mit 4k DPS geht, dann liegt es vielleicht doch daran, dass anderes auch noch wichtig ist.

Und tu mir doch bitte einen Gefallen und sortiere Deine Gedanken, bevor Du sie zu Papier bringst (ja *seufz* ich weiß, das hier ist kein Papier) - Und nein, das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn Du so chaotisch schreibst und einiges Durcheinander bringst, kann ich es mir leider nicht verkneifen auch mal blöde Kommentare abzugeben ;o)


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

> Aber wenn du dir an nem Abend vornimmst (dir das Ziel gibst) zB PDK 10er zu clearen, dann brauchst du gewisse Messlatten im Random Bereich. Und ich kann ja schlecht ein Vorstellgespräch mit jedem Interessenten führen, mit anschliessendem Auswahlverfahren, oder?^^



Dat sind sozusagen 3 Paar Schuhe^^

Erstes Paar: ich gehe HC Inis und verweigere blau-equipten die "Mitnahme"
Zweites Paar: ich gehe Random und will nen gogogo-Run, dann brauche ich DPS UND Leute die den Raid kennen - ansonsten isses auch net gogogo, weil die Wipes vorprogrammiert sind
Drittes Paar: ich habe meinen Stamm-Raid und da kann ich auch mit 2k DPS mit - weil Fun

Aber was das Schizophrene dieses Threads ausmacht, ist das Gefühl des TE, dass er auf der einen Seite nur noch hört "HC Ini nur mit 4kDPS" und andererseits "Alles zu leicht - mir ist langweilig - tanz, spring und belustige mich"

Schizophren warum? Weil ich mich naturellement tot langweilen muss, wenn ich mit 5 4k DPSlern alle HC's abklappere.

Klaro?

btw: /sign @shin ;o)


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt verständlicher als meine halb-cholerischen Posts von gestern?



Ist es^^ Es gab gestern schon durchaus die ein oder andere Übereinstimmung, aber die Art und Weise der Post waren nicht nur für mich "no-go´s". Natürlich bedarf es für die einzelnen Raidinstanzen eines gewissen Ausrüstungsstand. Aber selbst der nützt nichts, wenn a)der Mensch an der Tastatur sozial völlig inkompetent ist: möchtest du jemanden dabei haben, der zwar toll dps fährt, aber den jeder nach 2min im ts muten möchte? b) sich total imba fühlt und bei der ersten Komplikation wortlos geht?

Letztens bei Ony: "Kommst TS?" ... "nö, is nur ony-lol" Er (DK-Tank) stürmt los und pullt direkt zwei Wachen und zwar so, dass er über ne Bodenwelle geht und außer Sichtlinie ist  > Wipe un fott isser

Wenn bei uns mal einer fehlt, sortiere ich erst mal die aus, die weder "hi", noch einen ganzen satz raus bekommen. Meistens kommt dann die ängstliche Frage nach den DPS (nicht von meiner Seite^^), die ich regelmäßig mit "ist das nötig? ;-)" beantworte. Das stellt eine gute Basis für einen gemeinsamen Abend her und gut ist. Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren und bleibe dabei. Wenn derjenige dann halt weniger DPS macht wie der Rest von uns, was macht das schon? Da wir ne feste Gruppe haben, sind es nicht mehr als zwei Externe, das paßt schon.


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Natürlich ist sie nicht die einzige Messlatte. Aber wie willst du bitte testen ob ein rnd Spieler den du einlädst sein Metier versteht, wenn er nicht gerade von Ensidia ist? Das einzige was du machen kannst is die Erfolge anschauen, wobei er da auch nicht unbedingt gross selber was hätte machen können. Meine Posts im /2 sehen ja nicht so aus, dass ich rein nach dps frage. Meine Posts sehen zB wie folgt aus "lfm für pdk10er mit entsprechendem Equip oder Erfahrung". Ich schreib meist nichts von dps hin, frage jedoch die Leute wieviel sie den fahren am Singletarget. Wenn mir nun jemand schreibt er habe Erfahrung, sein dmg sei aber nicht das nonplusultra müsse aber für pdk reichen, dann passt doch alles. Ich verlange doch für nen Raid nichts anderes, als eine gewisse Raiderfahrung (muss nicht der Raid sein in den ich geh, aber die Person soll mindestens einmal im Leben nen Ini gecleart haben) oder eben ein gewisses Equip um den Manko wettzumachen. Und das is doch die einzige Sache wie du das wirklich messen kannst im Random Bereich. Weil selbst jemand der Erfahren is und topequip hat kann zum afkler werden. Und wie Hou sagte geht es darum welche Ziele man sich mit seinem "Lego" setzt. Ich hab auch Tage an denen ich mich irgendeinem billo Raid anschliesse, einfach weil ich weiss mein Tank wird dort eine grooooosse hilfe sein und weil ichs zum fun mach. Aber wenn ich was erreichen will, mir ein Ziel setze, dann is doch normal, dass man versucht dieses zu erreichen, oder nicht?
Und Howu verwechsel mich bitte nicht mit Skelletor, meinem kleinen Bruder. Ich habe nie gesagt eine grp zu verlassen oder einen Ausdruck über andere Spieler benutzt, jedenfalls nicht grundlos. Und bei 2 Externen is das ja was anderes, wie ner kompletten Randomgrp, oder nicht?^^


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich was erreichen will, mir ein Ziel setze, dann is doch normal, dass man versucht dieses zu erreichen, oder nicht?


Dat steht außer Frage. Die Frage ist aber: wie und bei was? Womit ich wieder bei meinem obigen Post wäre.



> Aber wie willst du bitte testen ob ein rnd Spieler den du einlädst sein Metier versteht


genau so, wie howu es beschreibt - weil du daran erkennen kannst ob Du einen netten Abend mit dem Gamer verbringen kannst oder ob er 'n Honk ist, der nur grunzen kann ;o) 

Weil dann verzichte ich auf seine 7 miotausend k DPS ;o)


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Ja aber dann wären wir wieder da wo Blizz uns immo hingeführt hat. Entweder du machst dir nen Abend in PDK mit deinem Kumpels, alle schlecht Equipped und es geht nur um den Fun, da kanns auch sein, dass ihr zB nicht über die Fraktionschampions kommt. Oder aber du nimmst dir vor da schnell die Marken zu kassieren und wieder weg. Und wenn du das so machst, dann is PDK in ner halben Stunde locker möglich. Wir schaffen in der gilde an unserem Markenfarmtag PDK/Archa/Ony 10er in ca 1er Stunde (+-15min). Und wir sind da sicherlich nicht die einzigen. Und ich bin auch jemand der gerne freundliche Abende verbringt, wie heute zB, da werd ich mir schön ne Rnd Raid grp für Ulduar suchen. Da will ich natürlich auch nicht in ner Honk grp landen. Man muss halt immer wissen was man will. Und wär ich nen Arsch gewesen, dann hätt ich doch nixmehr geschrieben, aber ich hab doch gesehen, dass wir im Endeffekt gleicher Meinung sind/waren, nur haben wir uns gegeseitig an irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten hochgeschaukelt und mein kleiner Bruder hat mich in was reingezogen, wo ich gezwungener Massen nicht rauskonnte, weil er eben mein Bruder ist, mein Blut (Skelletor)^^ Und hey, ich heisse nicht umsonst der Choleriker hehe^^


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Da die Spannung raus ist, nähern wir uns doch langsam an ;-)

Allerdings würde ich mir nicht eine komplette Rndgruppe suchen, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Ziel erreichen will, das wär mir zu stressig. Mit unserer festen Gruppe raiden wir zwar nur 2x/Woche, dadurch sind andere vielleicht weiter. An Ehrgeiz mangelt uns deshalb sicher nicht.Ich kenne die Gruppe und kann die Stärken der Einzelnen richtig einsetzen. Das bedeutet weniger Frust, weniger Ärger, mehr Spaß.
Zeitdruck hat man doch auch nicht, die Inis sind nach dem Reset doch noch da, so die Server uns hold sind^^


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ja aber dann wären wir wieder da wo Blizz uns immo hingeführt hat. Entweder du machst dir nen Abend in PDK mit deinem Kumpels, alle schlecht Equipped und es geht nur um den Fun, da kanns auch sein, dass ihr zB nicht über die Fraktionschampions kommt.



ähm... nein?

Warum schließt Du aus, dass ein etwas weniger gut equipter Player nicht doch seine "Leistung" bringen kann? Oder dass ich tatsächlich sozial verträgliche Player finde, die auch ihren Schaden machen?

Meine Aussagen sind: 
a) DPS ist nicht alles, aber von Vorteil 
b) ich muss mich in WoW nicht langweilen 
c) ich kann auch "erfolgreich" sein mit Playern, die keine Epic-Teile haben

Wenn hier jemand postet "ich werde nicht in heroische Inis mitgenommen, weil ich nich lila bin" dann ist eine Aussage "natürlich nicht, ich will ja auch schnell durch" für mich nicht tragbar, sie o.g. Gründe.


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

In Teilaspekten mögen wir ähnliche Ansichten haben, aber mir wär deine Spielart zu stressig (Vielleicht bin zu alt dafür^^).
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du zwei Leben in WoW: eins, in dem du "powerraidest", und in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel erledigen/Marken sammeln willst (das soll Spaß machen?) Und dann noch ein anderes, in dem du dich genüsslich dem Spiel hingibst und einfach nur zockst.
Mich findest du irgendwo dazwischen.

Die Welt ist nicht schwarz oder weiß, sie ist grau ;-)


----------



## Nerjyana (6. November 2009)

Ein weises Wort ) - Sapere Aude!


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

So jetzt kommen wir uns ja richtig nah xD:
Nicht immer ernst nehmen, was geschrieben steht. Ich hab im Grunde nur Beispiele genannt, wie ichs machen würde, Betonung auf würde. Ist ganz klar dass wenn ich zB nen gewissen Erfolg schaffen will, frage ich die mir Vertrautesten aus meiner FL oder Gilde um Hilfe. Aber manchmal gehts einfach nicht anders als Random zu gehen. Und ganz offen gesagt bin ich zu Naxx Zeiten oft Raidlead gewesen und habe genau mein gepostetes Beispiel oben in den Handelschannel gespammed, natürlich dann für naxx. Nur mittlerweile tu ich mir das nimmer an. Wenn dann joine ich ner grp, weil ich mit Sicherheit nichtmehr den ErklärBär spiel und die sich ums geloote ruhig streiten sollen, mir latte^^ Ds is natürlih nur nen Beispiel für nen Chaotentrupp. In ner netten gruppe ist es wie wenn du mit der Gilde reingehst, entspannt und doch professionel^^

Howu, du hast meine Spielweise total erfasst. Ich bin da sozusagen Geschäftsmann und trenne ganz extrem meinen Spass von meinen Zielen^^


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Und ich versuche, beides zu verbinden ;-)


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, gab es bei Everquest 2 die Möglichkeit, Bosse im Vorfeld zu testen? Sei es durch Betaserver oder Testserver? Weil das ist halt so eine Sache bei WoW, da gibt es schon Guides zu Bossen, die noch nicht mal auf den Liveservern sind.



Die Möglichkeiten gibt es da nur bedingt. Es wird von SOE nur einigen Gilden weltweit überhaupt gestattet zu Testzwecken und an bestimmten Tagen die Instanzen zu betreten und dazu ihre Chars auf test zu spiegeln. Diese werden nach den Tests wieder gelöscht. Ein generelles Kopieren der Live Charaktere auf Test ist nicht möglich. Der Testserver ist ein autonomer Server mit einer autarken Spielergemeinde, die genauso wie auf den Live Servern dort spielen, twinken und leveln. Wenn eine Gilde dort dauerhaft testen will, muss sie dort komplett bei 0 anfangen mit level 1 und keinem Gear. Zusätzlich muss man dort auch alle Änderungen ertragen, auch die richtig schlechten, die es dann Gott sei Dank nicht auf die Live Server schaffen und vorher dann mehrmals gepatcht werden bevor sie live gespielt werden. Aus diesem Grund gibt es keine Top Gilde auf dem Test Server und die Spieler, die dort spielen sind Enthusiasten, denen es Spass macht, Fehler zu melden, neuen Inhalt zu testen und bei der Entwicklung ihres Spiels mitzuhelfen

Die gesamte Mentalität in EQ2 ist aber vollkommen anders. Keine Gilde würde auf die Idee kommen aktuellen Content als Guide zu veröffentlichen, weil die Competition in EQ2 unter allen Gilden weltweit sehr hoch ist. Ein Weitergeben von Informationen führt bei diesen Gilden in der Regel zu einem Kick. So kann es dann durchaus vorkommen, dass eine Gilde in der letzten Expansion weltweit #1 ist, und in der aktuellen Expansion nur noch #2, #3 oder #4, weil ein Mob ein Roadblock in der Expansion ist, für den sie das Skript langsamer herausbekommen als andere.

Zusätzlich gibt es in EQ2 noch static Mobs, also Mobs, die frei in den outdoor Zonen stehen. Diese Mobs droppen den besten Loot ingame sind aber auch ungleich schwieriger zu killen, weil die Skripte komplexer sind und die Fehlertoleranz gegen 0 läuft. Diese Mobs kann theoretisch jede Gilde killen, wenn sie es will, weil man weder Zonentimer noch irgendeinen Access benötigt. Das Killen dieser Mobs stellt unter den HC Gilden den eigentlichen Inhalt dar und im Gegensatz zu dem instanzierten Content, der nach einigen Monaten auch als grobe Beschreibung in den Foren zu finden ist, gibt es zu diesen Mobs nie Tips und Erklärungen.

Aber selbst mit veröffentlichten Skriptbeschreibungen schaffen es die casual Gilden und Raid Forces meist erst Mitte einer Expansion den indoor Content komplett abzuschliessen wohingegen der outdoor Content selbst gegen Ende einer Expa von keiner Casual Gilde geschafft wird. Die besten Trys liegen dort bei vielleicht 90% des Mobs.


----------



## Genomchen (6. November 2009)

Schau, und mir macht genau die Trennung von beidem Spass. Auf der einen Seite bin ich der Blödlertank, der den lieben langen Tag (symbolisch gemeint) mit seinem kleinen Bruder auf Streifzug geht und wieder neue blödsinnige Herausforderungen sucht, einfach, weil ich Spass am Spiel habe und das immo die einzige möglichkeit ist, wie ich meinen Bruder sehen kann, sitzen 450km voneinander entfernt. Aber halt 2-3 Mal die Woche mutiere ich zum "Proraider", und sehe das Spiel wie eine Mechanik die man besiegen muss. Und da is bei mir einfach dann der Spass ganz nach dem Motto "Einmal mit Profis....."^^ Und mein Bruder hat ein bisserl dick aufgetrage. Wenn ihr ihn kennenlernen würdet (allein schon der Charname "Keksgestalt" is doch zum schreien^^) bzw uns, dann würdet ihr das Gefühl haben mit dem Biberbrüdern zu daddeln^^ is btw unser Spitzname im TS, die "Biberbrüder"^^


----------



## Lilicia (6. November 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, das Blizzard doch wieder die Schritte, in die richtige Richtung macht! Eine Handvoll Spieler, haben Algalon gesehen, eine handvoll Spieler, haben in Ulduar die Hardmodes gespielt, eine handvoll Spieler schaffen PdO!K mit allen Archivements.

So...und wenn man das alles hat, dann darf man sagen Wow ist "freeloot". Solange man das nicht alles geschafft hat, bzw beim ersten "try" ist wow noch lange kein "KinderSpiel"

Zudem wird man doch belohnt, umso besser du in PDK bist, umso besser dein Loot. Und nur eine handvoll Spieler schaffen das auch! Also...

Die Meisten, vergessen wohl, dass es sich bei Wow immer noch um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung handelt. Würde man dafür reales Geld bekommen, würde ich das ja noch irgendwo verstehen.

Und wer mir jetzt kommt mit 13€ im Monat, niemand zwingt euch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

@ lilicia 
/sign

und deshalb gehen wir auch schön der Reihe nach vor und hüpfen nicht den Items hinterher ;-) So werden nach und nach die Erfolge/Hardmodes geknackt und nachher kann unsere kleine Raidgemeinschaft zu Recht sagen: Wir haben xy clear.

Sternenrufer, ich komme ;-)


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Die Meisten, vergessen wohl, dass es sich bei Wow immer noch um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung handelt. Würde man dafür reales Geld bekommen, würde ich das ja noch irgendwo verstehen.
> 
> Und wer mir jetzt kommt mit 13€ im Monat, niemand zwingt euch dazu
> 
> ...



Was hat denn das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? Gibt es eine bestimmte Spielweise für Spielen in der Freizeit? Ich denke das zu beurteilen steht einfach niemandem zu. Es gibt Spieler, die mehr Zeit und Ehrgeiz in ein Spiel stecken oder es erfolgsorientiert spielen und andere spielen ein Spiel wieder ganz anders und können Raids z.B. gar nichts abgewinnen.
Was du persönlich als "Arbeit" oder "Stress" ansiehst, ist für andere eine interessante Freizeitbeschäftigung und diese Spieler würden sich mit Grauen von ihrem Monitor abwenden, wenn sie ein Spiel so spielen müssten wie zum Beispiel du.

Eine Wertung einer Spielweise kann niemals ein Argument für die Schwierigkeit oder Trivialität einer Sache sein, sondern ist lediglich ein Statement über die persönliche Vorliebe, die in einer Diskussion über den Content eines Spiels vollkommen fehl am Platz ist.

Ich habe schon bei vielen Spielen die Argumente gelesen, man solle zwischendurch einfach eine Spielpause machen, dann hätte man mehr vom Spiel oder man solle "langsam" spielen. All diese Dinge sind einfach komplett am Thema vorbei, weil dadurch ein Spiel nicht anspruchsvoller wird. Auch der letzte Satz der frei übersetzt heisst "Haut doch ab wenns euch nicht gefällt" ist mehr als lame.


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Letzendlich bleibt es aber dabei: Es ist ein Spiel. Und in einer Diskussion über die Herausforderung ist es durchaus relevant, ob man es denn schon in seiner Tiefe erlebt hat. Wenn ja, warum spielt man es dann noch? Es gibt Zigtausend andere Möglichkeiten, seine Freizeit zu gestalten.
Hat schon mal jemand von einem Sportler gehört, daß "der Content" zu trivial ist, obwohl er den Sport schon seit über 20 Jahren betreibt? Ich nicht.
Man sucht sich die Herausforderung selbst. Das ist aber außer Mode gekommen, lieber einfach konsumieren und wenn es nicht paßt: meckern.


----------



## Powerflower (6. November 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Das ist der Itemshop durch die Hintertür. Damit wäre WOW das erste Spiel, dass sowohl Monatsgebühren UND Itemshop hat...


NEIN champions war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. November 2009)

@BillyChapel:
Die, die es sich leicht machen gehen in grün/blauem Equip in Hero Inis - am besten PDC - um mit ihren 600-700 DPS schön ein Item nach dem anderen abzufarmen. Dann gehts nach AK mit 1-1,5kDPS wo sich viele von ihnen die ersten Tearsets holen. Wer macht es sich wohl leichter?
Leute die DPS/HPS/APS für bestimmte Encounter verlangen tun dies um eine gewisse Erfolgsgarantie zu gewährleisten. Du suchst dir ja auch keine untrainierten 40 Jährigen um die Fußball WM zu gewinnen.

Schnelle Heroic Ini Runs waren selbst zu BC Zeiten möglich. Doch auch da musste das Equip/Skill stimmen. Nur dass Skill heutzutage nicht mehr so wichtig ist, deswegen werden Werte wie DPS als Anhaltspunkt genommen.

Aber recht hast du, es liegt an der Community auf die Blizz leider eingehen muss. Die Massen sind leider Casuals die für ihre 13 Eur im Monat und 4 Stunden die Woche auch was geboten bekommen wollen - wer kann es ihnen verübeln. Ich werde so oder so weiterzocken egal ob es demnächst sogar ein Mount gibt das man sich im BlizzShop kaufen kann.
Wenn sie allerdings anfangen Equip gegen Geld anzubieten bin ich sofort raus aus der Nummer.


----------



## howu (6. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> ... gehen in grün/blauem Equip in Hero Inis - am besten PDC - um mit ihren 600-700 DPS schön ein Item nach dem anderen abzufarmen.



Mit welchem Equip gehst du denn anfangs in Inis? Wo sollen sie denn die Ausrüstung her holen, die du offensichtlich voraussetzt? (PDC is für den Anfang allerdings zu hoch gegriffen)
Wenn da jemand farmt, dann wohl eher du. Nur wozu? Du bist ja anscheinend auf einem ilvl, das es dir ermöglicht, einfach mal so durchzurauschen. Für Eroberungsmarken? Die brauchst du noch?


----------



## Shac (6. November 2009)

WoW ist leichter geworden aber auch nur weil die Verhältnisse sich geändert haben. CC ist überflüssig geworden. Die Dps/Hp ist höher gestiegen als die Mobs, die Klassen sind mehr aufeinander zugerückt(siehe gerade Dudu/Pala zu Classic und heute). Es ist leichter an gutes Equiq zu kommen und Movement ist etwas eingeschränkter als früher ABER wenn man mal Yogg-Saron angeht merkt man das der ne harte Nuss ist für diejenigen die bisher ihm noch nicht begegnet sind und vorher nur einfache Bosse gelegt haben.

was den Dps-Wahn angeht so stimme ich voll zu das der vollkommen übertrieben ist. Ich hatte schon ne Gruppe da meinte der eine DDler ich solle en anderen DDler kicken weil er noch net an der Ini sei und nach nem unglücklichen Wipe beim ersten Boss(ich hab net auf heal geachtet und heal war betäubt) wollte der DDler noch dazu das ich en Kumpel austausche weil er ja nur 1k Dps fährt(es war HDZ 4 und er erst seit 2 Tagen 80 und war nur als DD mit weils Tankgear noch net gepasst hatte) oder ich solle den Heiler austauschen und ein Vollheal laden(Wohlgemerkt der Heal war schon des öfteren in PDK und war auf Heal geskillt). Als ich mich geweigert hatte isser aus der Gruppe mit dem Spruch er ist nicht hier um andere durch Inis zu ziehen und ich hab ihn auf die Igno gesetzt. Weil solche Vollpfosten die net mal erkennen was um sie herum passiert und dann nur auf den flamen der ne niedrige Dps fährt und selbst nicht mal 1 Teil aus ner Raidini haben kann ich mal absolut net abhaben.

Es gibt auch viele gute Spieler nur die Schwarzen Schafe bleiben in Erinnerung und bei der Spielerzahl die WoW jetzt hat fallen die des öfteren auf. Was ich noch lustiger finde ist das gerade die Dps sehen wollen entweder selbst nicht so gut ausgerüstet sind oder das die Gruppe dermaßen so hochgerüstet ist das man sich fragt für was wollen die noch en 4k dps-DDler(mal ganz zu schweigen davon mit 4k dps nur mit Gruppenbuff durch ne Hero zu rennen nicht alle schaffen selbst wenn sie raiden gehen)brauchen.


----------



## kicks (6. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Letzendlich bleibt es aber dabei: Es ist ein Spiel. Und in einer Diskussion über die Herausforderung ist es durchaus relevant, ob man es denn schon in seiner Tiefe erlebt hat. Wenn ja, warum spielt man es dann noch? Es gibt Zigtausend andere Möglichkeiten, seine Freizeit zu gestalten.
> Hat schon mal jemand von einem Sportler gehört, daß "der Content" zu trivial ist, obwohl er den Sport schon seit über 20 Jahren betreibt? Ich nicht.
> Man sucht sich die Herausforderung selbst. Das ist aber außer Mode gekommen, lieber einfach konsumieren und wenn es nicht paßt: meckern.



Der Vergleich hinkt aber furchtbar. Im Sport gibt es keinen von einem Hersteller gestellten PvE Content als Aufgabe zum Durchspielen. Sehr schlechtes Beispiel. Genausowenig beim Arbeiten oder beim Musikmachen etc. Wenn dir dieser Unterschied nicht klar sein sollte, dann disqualifizierst du dich für dieses Thema aber selbst.
Und auch du schreibst anderen wieder vor wie sie das Spiel spielen sollen. Das steht dir schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu und ist etwa 1 Lichtjahr am Thema vorbei. Denn wenn sie es anders spielen würden, wäre das Spiel dadurch nicht schwieriger. Bitte nachdenken


----------



## evalux (6. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - In den diversen WoW-Foren jammern die Vielspieler herum, dass "alles" (?) einfacher wird in WoW, dass man sich nichts mehr "erarbeiten" (?) muss und dass man die epischen Gegenstände für "umsonst" (?) bekommt. Gleichzeitig suchen genau diese Spieler im Handelskanal nach Mitspielern für einen schnellen "daily hero Martkenrun"



Irgendwelche Beweise, das das ein und dieselben Spieler sind ?

11 Millionen Spieler als shizophren zu bezeichnen, weil der eine das und der andere genau das Gegenteil macht, oh mann....


----------



## Gnorfal (6. November 2009)

> BillyChapel
> Beitrag Gestern, 14:04
> *Beitrag #1*
> Newbie
> ...


1 Beitrag in 3 Monaten in diesem Forum, DAS ist Shizophren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (6. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Mit welchem Equip gehst du denn anfangs in Inis? Wo sollen sie denn die Ausrüstung her holen, die du offensichtlich voraussetzt? (PDC is für den Anfang allerdings zu hoch gegriffen)
> Wenn da jemand farmt, dann wohl eher du. Nur wozu? Du bist ja anscheinend auf einem ilvl, das es dir ermöglicht, einfach mal so durchzurauschen. Für Eroberungsmarken? Die brauchst du noch?



Eben, man kann keine Twink ausstatten ohne dumm angemacht zu werden von wegen "Noob-Equip" oder "omfgrofl was willst du mit dem kackequip hier", es sei denn man hat die ach so tollen Erbstücke an.


----------



## qwax (6. November 2009)

Xenos-x schrieb:


> *Ceshania ein super süßes foto fals du das bist *zwinker
> 
> an alle anderen ein hallo erstmal
> 
> ...




*Hallo und Danke du sprichst mir aus der Seele* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillyChapel (6. November 2009)

@all
Sry...war seit Erstellung des threads nicht mehr online.
Nein, der TE ist kein (Foren)Troll, war ein ernst gemeinter Beitrag.
Nein, der buffed-account ist nicht neu, nur hatte ich bis dato noch nichts geschrieben, sondern seit ca. 2 Jahren nur gelesen (meist in der Mittagspause).

Logisch, eine Community lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern, das Problem ist nur, dass die wenigen "Problemspieler" der ganzen Community den Stempel aufdrücken. Das ist ähnlich wie bei einem Fass frischem Wasser, wenn da 2 Tropfen Erdöl reintropfen ist es als gesundheitsgefährdend einzustufen. Und das, obwohl 99,99% des Wassers völlig in Ordnung waren.

Ohne genaue Zahlen zu haben, schätze ich mal dass sich allabendlich so 1000 Spieler auf jedem deutschen Servern vergnügen (einfach nur mal angenommen). Wenn man mal in einer Hauptstadt ist und den Handelskanal beobachtet, welches Gespamme dort abgeht, fallen immer wieder die gleichen Namen auf. Mögen es ein dutzend Spieler sein, die ihr pubertäres Unwesen im /2 treiben (also 988 angenommene Spieler beteiligen sich nicht an dem Schmarrn), so wird doch ein schlechtes Licht auf die WoW-Community geworfen, weil es heißt "WoW-Spieler sind Kiddies" (schaut mal in die Foren der Konkurrenzgames).

Ich kenn privat im RL einige WoW Spieler und da ist keiner darunter, der irgendwie herumzickt und sich beklagt, dass dieses zu einfach oder jenes zu schwer ist, dass die epischen Gegenstände zu leicht zu haben sind oder im BG nur Ehre geleecht wird. Die regen sich nicht auf, weil ein von Blizzard angebotenes Pet nur für harte Euros zu haben ist oder man schneller levelt, wenn man einen Freund wirbt. Denen ist es egal ob es Marken in den Heros gibt und für Arena haben sie eh keinen Funken Interesse übrig. Das einzige was diese Spieler wollen, ist das Spiel spielen, Spass haben, mit Freunden und anderen Spielern chatten. Nur kotzt sie (und mich auch) die Arroganz einer immer größer werdenden Spielerschaft an, die glauben, WoW muss man mit einem Wettbewerb oder einem Rennen gleichsetzen.

In einem Beitrag hier ist es erwähnt worden...als am Anfang von WotLK Spieler für heros gesucht wurden, brauchte man 1,5 k dps. Als mein Jäger ca. 1,8 k dps hatte, spielten wir teilweise mit Leuten, die knapp über 1k lagen. Und wir sind auch durchgekommen und selten gewipet (wie schrieb jemand: heute kommt man auch zu dritt durch, also kann man auch grün equipte Spieler durchschleppen).
Die Unlogik (übertreibend als Schizophrenie betitelt) von der ich anfänglich schrieb ist im heutigen Verhalten der Vielspieler gegenüber den weniger gut ausgerüsteten Spielern zu finden: Auf der einen Seite (in den diversen WoW-Foren) wird von dieser kleinen, aber stimmungsvergiftenden Minderheit beklagt, dass ALLES in WoW wegen der Normalspieler von Blizzard einfacher gemacht wird (man sollte sich ja ALLES schwer erarbeiten), auf der anderen Seite (ingame; wenn sie nach Spielern suchen), wollen sie selbst nur noch EINFACH durch die heros rauschen, also nicht mehr wegen weniger gut ausgerüsteter Gruppenteilnehmer ARBEITEN. Anstatt einfach den Spass in der Gruppe zu suchen (Übrigens: man kann teilweise viel Spass haben, auch mit "grünen" Spielern), liegt das Augenmerk auf dem schnellen Markenrun...wie schon in einem Beitrag erwähnt, es fehlt das soziale Verhalten. Für sich selbst proklamiert man das easy-going, für andre soll das nicht gelten.

Es ist eine markengeile Minderheit, die die Atmosphäre vergiftet, ganz einfach, weil sie den dps-Blödsinn im /2 verbreitet. Das ist wie eine Propaganda und suggeriert: wenn du nicht 4k dps für eine hero-Ini hast, bist du sowieso nicht geeignet WoW zu spielen. Das hat absolut nichts damit zu tun, dass man nur mal schnell die hero machen will und nicht lange herumeiern will (weil man keine Zeit(?) hat), sondern das hat mit einem unsozialen Verhalten zu tun. Der Egomane schaut erstmal auf sich, die Gemeinschaft ist ihm egal. Deshalb sucht er im Handelskanal nach Gleichgesinnten, nach den gleichen Profiteuren, wie er einer ist, die genauso wie er vom 4k dps-Wahn faseln, weil sie das so im /2 mal gelesen haben und auch noch glauben. Logisch, warum soll man sich durch das Spiel schleppen, wenns mit "Hallo" auch geht, dann bleibt noch die Zeit um in Dalaran mit dem Ulduar-Equip am Brunnen zu posen.

Schlimm ist nur, dass viele Spieler für heros gar kein Interesse mehr haben, weil sie einfach diese dps-Verdummung nicht mitmachen wollen. Dann suchen sie erst gar keine Gruppe mehr, leveln niedrige Chars hoch oder spielen einfach weniger WoW. Ich spiele WoW seit ca. 3 Jahren (2 Monate vor BC angefangen), habe viele Freunde kennengelernt (obwohl ich kaum raiden war), war mit meinen Chars in einigen Gilden. Wenn ich jetzt sehe, wieviele von den Leuten noch online sind, dann kann ich nur feststellen, dass das generelle Interesse nachlässt. Spricht man die Leute darauf an, kommt nie die Antwort, dass Blizzard das Spiel zu einfach macht oder versaut. Im Gegenteil, die leute freuen sich über die verbesserungen. In den meisten Fällen wird von der unsozialen Stimmung auf den Servern gesprochen. Und wer keine Scheuklappen vor den Augen hat, der kann das jeden Tag ingame feststellen.

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, wird die WoW-Community von den Spielern anderer online-games nicht gerade mit Lob bedacht (um das mal gemäßigt auszudrücken). Die prägende WoW-Minderheit wird sich langfristig auch nicht ändern, nein, sie wird wie ein elitärer Haufen von Pseudokämpfern sich mit Ultra-speed auf alles stürzen, was nach Erfolg, toller Rüstung etc. aussieht. Denn für diese Spieler ist es wichtiger, in IFoder OG wie ein blinkender Weihnachtsbaum herumzustehen, um von wem auch immer bewundert zu werden, als diese Spielzeit mit ein paar Anfängern herumzugimpen.

Quo Vadis, WoW?

Gruß an alle WoW-Spieler, die den Gemeinschaftssinn ingame noch nicht verloren haben.
Billy


----------



## Nerjyana (7. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber furchtbar. Im Sport gibt es keinen von einem Hersteller gestellten PvE Content als Aufgabe zum Durchspielen. Sehr schlechtes Beispiel. Genausowenig beim Arbeiten oder beim Musikmachen etc. Wenn dir dieser Unterschied nicht klar sein sollte, dann disqualifizierst du dich für dieses Thema aber selbst.
> Und auch du schreibst anderen wieder vor wie sie das Spiel spielen sollen. Das steht dir schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu und ist etwa 1 Lichtjahr am Thema vorbei. Denn wenn sie es anders spielen würden, wäre das Spiel dadurch nicht schwieriger. Bitte nachdenken



und wie sinnfrei war dieser beitrag jetzt? oO


----------



## Nerjyana (7. November 2009)

> In den meisten Fällen wird von der unsozialen Stimmung auf den Servern gesprochen. Und wer keine Scheuklappen vor den Augen hat, der kann das jeden Tag ingame feststellen.



/sign

Es ist lediglich unsere kleine Gildengemeinschaft und ein paar wenige Leute außerhalb dieser, weswegen mir WoW noch Spaß macht. Würde ich mir tagtäglich HC-Gruppen suchen müssen, hätte ich ziemlich schnell die Lust verloren. Und das nicht nur wegen des DPS-Wahns und des Recount-Gespamme im Gruppen-Chat, sondern auch wegen der Unfähigkeit mancher Spieler sich adäquat zu artikulieren - egal in welchem Chat.

Und ja, Billy, es ist die Minderheit - das passiert immer und überall wieder: wer die Klappe am weitesten aufreisst, wird am ehesten "gehört" - dass sich die meisten denken "omg" oder diese Spieler auf der ein oder anderen Ignore-Liste landen, ändert leider nichts an deren Verhalten oder des Verhaltens der Nachahmer derselben.

So Long


----------



## howu (7. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Und auch du schreibst anderen wieder vor wie sie das Spiel spielen sollen.


Lesen ist nicht gleich verstehen ;-)
Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Jeder soll das Spiel so spielen, wie er es für richtig hält. Nicht nur im Spiel gilt: Die eigene Freiheit hört da auf, wo die Freiheit eines Anderen anfängt.



kicks schrieb:


> Bitte nachdenken


/sign ;-)


----------



## Saberclaw (7. November 2009)

Also im Grunde hat der TE ja recht, aber der Aggrosturm auf den Petshop wurde von meiner Seite aus auch losgelassen.

Diese Viecher sind wirklich nur Verzierung, ABER viele, wie ich, befürchten, dass diese Pets erst der Anfang vom Lied waren und items kommen werden, wie Rüstungen. Und das würde zu weit gehen. Allein der Gedanke, dass es Gegenstände geben könnte, die so gut sind, dass man durch diese einen Vorteil erhalten könnte, lässt mich schaudern, wenn man im Hinterkopf die Monatsgebühren hat und man einfach so an sehr gute Gegenstände kommen kann.

Aber SO dumm wird Blizzard (hoffentlich) nicht sein.

Ansonsten was die Schizocomunity angeht:

In WotLK ist jetzt leider so, dass viele, wie ich, die Leichtigkeit an epics zu kommen verfluchen, wodurch das Wort an sich schon seine Bedeutung verliert. Man Bekommt als frisch 80er gute Beute hinterhergeworfen und keiner kann sich dadurch mehr so leicht von der Masse abheben. Gleichzeitig brauchen wir diese Leichtigkeit, damit die Leute Anschluss bekommen und es in Raids nicht aussieht wie in einem Western, wo Strohballen durch die Gegend fliegen.

Aber dazu sag ich dann nur noch eins. WoW ist nur zu leicht und zu anspruchlos, wenn man seine Maßstäbe falsch setzt und nichts daran ändert.


So und dann hau ich auch mal ab, denn meine linke Hand deutet schon wie verrückt Richtung Küche. (Sie ist immer so hungrig)


----------



## Narul (7. November 2009)

Äppel schrieb:


> Denn die Alte Diskussion Tank, Healer und DD ist wieder am aufflammen..
> Erklärung:
> 
> 1.  Je weniger Live der Tank hat umso mehr muss der Heal healen...Ergo... schnell wenig Mana
> ...




da muss ich leider wiedersprechen was bringt dir ein tank mit 50 k live der kaum pariert oder ausweicht? klar der hält "viel" aus bekomt aber auch mehr schläge ab als ein tank der weniger hp hat und dafür mehr avoid.

das heisst mehr eingesteckte treffer mehr manaverlust man braucht auch wieder länger zum reggen.

das würde bedeuten das man ja ingesamt wieder länger braucht.

im grossen und ganzen is es einfach nur blödsinn tanks zum beispiel nur nach hp zu fragen heiler nur nach mana zu beurteilen und dds nur nach dps zu messen.
da es auch noch einige andere faktoren im spiel gibt wie zum beispiel zauber unterbrechen decursen usw.


----------



## Dread01 (7. November 2009)

Ich will mal behaupten dass das Problem noch viel einfacher ist.
Es wird was neues geboten und die selbsternannten WOW Veteranen kommen damit nicht klar, bekommen Angst (vermutlich der "guten alten Zeiten" wegen ?) und flamen erstmal alles nieder was neu ist.

Wenn ich lesen muß das in Classic Epics schwerer zu bekommen waren, und im selben Atemzug dann MC genannt wird, dann weist ja eh schon woran du bist.
Das Einzige was schwerer in (MC) Classic war, war ein vernünftiger Raidleiter der die Items nach einer sinnvollen Regelung vergeben hat (z.B. DKP).

Ab BWL und Nax sah das schon etwas anders aus - allerdings bezweifle ich mal das diejenigen die hier schreien "damals war alles besser" weiter waren als maximal bei Razegore im Vorraum.

Es ist halt wie es immer ist und immer sein wird: neues ist ungewohnt und wird erstmal abgelehnt - dann, nach 1-2 Monaten wirds zur Normalität erklärt und niemand spricht mehr darüber.

Zum Thema Itemshop:
Im Grunde ist es völlig Latte ob die da Pets, Epics, Legendarys oder Hundewelpen verticken.
Ein guter Spieler, der aber zu wenig zeit hat kann hier den Spieler die viel zeit haben, trozdem helfen und ist nicht pauschal ausgeschlossen.
Ein schlechter Spieler mit gekauften Items wird immer ein schlechter Spieler bleiben, da er nie auf dem Niveau spielen wird wie er eigentlich sollte.

Das soll heissen - wer sichs leisten will, bitte - und heute ist die Situation auch nicht anders (von wegen es würde mit einem Itemshop schwerer werden die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen).
Ich hab schon Spieler erlebt die in TOPequip rumgelaufen sind und mal eben nicht tanken, heilen oder dmg machen konnten.
Da frägst dich dann auch: wo hat DER seine Items her ?

Was bleibt ist, meiner Meinung nach: seit nur ein wenig aufgeschlossener oder zieht eure Konsequenz - aber rumpalabern wie schlecht alles geworden ist hört man schon in den Nachrichten und auf der Strasse.
Da könnte Wow eigentlich eine gute Abwechslung von sein.


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).
> 
> ...



Aha, und du weisst natürlich genau anhand des chatlogs In-game wer sich in Foren darüber beschwert das so manches keine Schwierigkeit mehr darstellt.....

Es beschweren sich vielleicht 10% aktiv in Foren. Hättest deinen Doktor mal besser in Mathematik gemacht.


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (7. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> Wortklärung: Schizophrenie soll hier im landläufig gebrauchten Sinne verstanden werden, als Persönlichkeitsspaltung und nicht im eigentlichen pathologischen Sinne (siehe auch Wikipedia).
> 
> ...



super beitrag ^^
jeder beschwert sich, anstatt das die leute die es aufregt aufhören zuspielen nein sie meckern weiter rum.

wenns euch nich passt geht, es weint keiner um euch^^


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

DeathKnight schrieb:


> super beitrag ^^
> jeder beschwert sich, anstatt das die leute die es aufregt aufhören zuspielen nein sie meckern weiter rum.
> 
> wenns euch nich passt geht, es weint keiner um euch^^



Nur um das klarzustellen:

Um KEINEN wird geweint wenn er sein WoW-Abo kündigt !


----------



## Nerjyana (7. November 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Man Bekommt als frisch 80er gute Beute hinterhergeworfen und keiner kann sich dadurch mehr so leicht von der Masse abheben. Gleichzeitig brauchen wir diese Leichtigkeit, damit die Leute Anschluss bekommen und es in Raids nicht aussieht wie in einem Western, wo Strohballen durch die Gegend fliegen.


Warum muss ich mich von der Masse abheben? Und wenn ich das muss, muss ich das, indem ich mit meinen Epics pose? Du bringst es auf den Punkt: Es geht nicht darum, dass es "zu einfach" geworden ist Epics zu bekommen, es geht darum, dass ICH nicht mehr darstellen kann, dass ich was Besonderes bin - was Besonderes? Weil ich PDK gehe? Ah, ja...



> Aber dazu sag ich dann nur noch eins. WoW ist nur zu leicht und zu anspruchlos, wenn man seine Maßstäbe falsch setzt und nichts daran ändert.


/absolutely sign



Enyalios schrieb:


> Aha, und du weisst natürlich genau anhand des chatlogs In-game wer sich in Foren darüber beschwert das so manches keine Schwierigkeit mehr darstellt.....
> Es beschweren sich vielleicht 10% aktiv in Foren. Hättest deinen Doktor mal besser in Mathematik gemacht.


Und genau das hat er in seinem späteren Post auch so dargestellt - man könnte jetzt schreiben "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" oder auch "Erst Denken, dann Handeln", aber ich will ja nicht böse sein, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass es gut wäre, wenn Du schon zynisch wirst, dann auch alles gelesen zu haben oder Dir Gedanken darum zu machen, dass er genau das mit Sicherheit auch schon bedacht hat, nur leider müsste man eine Doktorarbeit schreiben, um ALLE seine Grundüberlegungen mit ein zu bauen.


----------



## Pluto-X (7. November 2009)

Warum sind einige eigentlich immer der Meinung das man WOW entweder uneingeschränkt gut oder absolut ablehnen muss ??
Es gibt halt Leute, die gewissen Inhalt des Spiels sehr gut finden aber ebenso anderen schlecht .
Da kann man doch drüber streiten! Es ist halt nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiss.
Immer diese Kommentare das die, die mal was anzubringen haben was ihnen und vielen anderen auch, nicht gefällt, doch was anderes spielen sollen sind einfach nur Überflüssig.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (7. November 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> 4K Dps sind eben der messwert mit dem diese spieler einen mitstreiter suchen der seine klasse auch spielen kann um die meisten der "oh ich lasse mir alles in den a... schieben und flame dann alle wenn ich umfall" von vornherein auszuschließen.
> Beispiel:
> ich spiele mage genau wie ein gildenkollege. mein durchschnittliches itemlevel lag bei 208 seins bei 217 trotzdem wurde ich und nicht er in einer rnd grp mit nach PDK10 genommen, weil ich mal locker 3,8 DPS fahre und er, da er seinen char noch nicht so lange spielt, noch bei 3,1 rumeiert. (ach ja und nochmal ... PDK10 IST freeloot!)



So, stell dir mal vor, du hast nen Twink hochgezogen, bist in keiner richtigen Gilde die dir hilft und willst trotzdem HCs/Raids gehen. In eine andere Gilde kommst du nicht, weil du zu schlecht bist. HCs/Raids zu gehen ist auch unmöglich, weil du nicht genug dps/hps fährst, oder als Tank nicht gut genug ausgerüstet bist. Dadurch kriegst du kein besseres EQ. Das ist ein Teufelskreis aus dem man nur mit guten Freunden und/oder guten Gilde wieder rauskommt. 

MFG, Arrokh


----------



## Unendlichkeit (7. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> - Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.



Das mit den Pets ist seit dem "Efolg"-System so nervig geworden.
Die Leute sammeln Pets wie blöd und zahlen Unsummen an Gold dafür, und wofür das ganze?
- Um sagen zu können..."hey, ich bin der Held der Welt, ich hab 80 Pets"
Wie klein muss das Ego sein, um sich mit einem virtuellen Nichts einreden zu müssen, man wäre ja so toll.

Und wenn ich durch die Gegend laufe oder durch Dalaran laufe, wieviele Leute haben dann überhaupt 1 Pet draußen?
Nahezu keiner.
Da sammelt man wie blöd, und hat dann net mal eins draußen.

Da ist also die Sucht, der Zwang, alle Pets zu haben, die es gibt zwecks nem "Erfolg" oder dem Gruppenzwang, mitzuhalten.
Und genau dieses von Blizzard erzeugte Verhalten nutzt Blizzard aus und verkauft nun Pets, welche mit Sicherheit von sehr sehr vielen gekauft werden.
Einfach aus den genannten Gründen.

Das ist absolute Massenidiotie.

HALLO?? Das ist ein Spiel, ein virtuelles Nichts.

Wenn die Server gelöscht werden, was irgendwann passiert, ist alles weg.

Und außerdem:

MAN KAUFT DIESE BEIDEN PETS...UND? - SIE GEHÖREN DIR NICHTMAL.
AN WOW GEHÖRT EINEM GARNIX.
IST ALLES EIGENTUM VON BLIZZARD.
AUCH DIE GEKAUFTEN PETS.




- Meine Meinung -


----------



## kicks (7. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> und wie sinnfrei war dieser beitrag jetzt? oO



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen sinnfrei und dass du einfach etwas nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## kicks (7. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht gleich verstehen ;-)
> Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Jeder soll das Spiel so spielen, wie er es für richtig hält. Nicht nur im Spiel gilt: Die eigene Freiheit hört da auf, wo die Freiheit eines Anderen anfängt.
> 
> 
> /sign ;-)



Ach komm. Lesen, verstehen und ein sign unter nachdenken. Das ist selbst für deine Verhältnisse etwas zu billig. Bitte gib dir etwas mehr Mühe


----------



## blutherz2001 (7. November 2009)

hm ich vesteh nur bahnhof....

boon?
epic?

Könnt ihr auch deutsch?

Würde sagen der Anfangsschreiber hat völlig recht wobei das Geschreibe schon kaum zu verstehen ist.

Zuviel WoWenglish.....

Früher zu Classik WoW Zeiten gabs mal ne regel...wer buff plz schreib wurde gleich aus dem Schlachtzug gekickt...

Oder gar lfg....solche Leute hatte man nicht mal in Gruppen mitgenommen....

Und das nicht weil es ein RP Server war/ist sondern weil das genau die Spieler sind die Wo zu Super Mario machen.

Also einfach zurück zu den Wurzeln und das ganze wowdenglisch weglassen schon hat man gute Gruppen und Schlachtzüge

Ohne Shizo Leut


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2009)

Equip- wie Erfolgscheck sind nichtssagend. Warum? Weil ein 10 sec Check, und solang dauert der Check der Dalaran Mitte Checkboys, ihnen nicht die wichtigen Daten liefert (Hitcap, AP, Spelldmg//Addheal, etc). Sogenannte Itemlvladdierer-Addons erst recht nicht. Erfolge sind 'leechbar'. Und die Spieler, die nicht erst seit WoLk spielen, haben meist mehr als nur einen Char auf lvl 80 der an Raids teilnimmt/teilnehmen kann. 
Also was tun? Es ist eine Mischung aus Gespräch mit dem der sich meldet und der Daten die einem z.b be.imba.hu ausspuckt. Wenn jemand sich z.b für NAxx10 meldet, dieser jedoch Blau ist (dies auch meistens gleich erwähnt aus Angst geflamt zu werden von den Checkerboys), man aber sieht er hat diese Items gesockelt und verzaubert und zwar so das er an sein cap kommt/kommen will (seine Hauptattribute kennt - ein Blick auf die Skillung), sitzt derjenige bei mir eher im Boot, als der 232er pdkler.
Geht man selbst Random und man wird nach seinem Equip oder DPS gefragt - was durchaus legitim ist, wird der Fragende mit der gleichen Frage oder einem Puppentest konfrontiert ... je nach Reaktion entscheide ich dann ob ich ihm diese 2 Fragen beantworte. 
Da den meisten selbsternannten Hardcoretwixer der nötige Skill fehlt (schon zuviele 232/245er Spieler bei Freelootheiganwalzer sterben sehen), wird versucht dies durch eine übermäßige und der Instanz unangemessener DPS-Vorstellung auszugleichen ... das Ende vom Lied ist die Selbstzerfleischung der Gruppe nach einem Wipe. Und da dies kein Spass macht, meide ich diese Vorstellung von WoW spielen so gut es geht...


----------



## nuxii (7. November 2009)

kurz mal mein senf dazu geben

gnom und Skêlletôr2000 ihr seid helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gnom du gehst naxx 25 mit 26 leuten O.O?

naja ihr seid solche typen die einfach meine ihr wärt es,nur ihr denkt nicht daran das es noch andere menschen gibt...
bzw will ich euch mal sehen wen ihr frisch nen 80er twink habt und ihr sucht nach ne hero ini und ihr findet keine grp dann weint ihr sicherlich auch rum.
naja ich werd mit diesen te net mehr anschauen sonst muss ich noch vor lachen weinen :'D

mfg:nux
ps:ich war grün/blau naxx O.O und es hat sehrsehr gut geklappt und das RNDM WAU ich bin jetzt bestimmt 1337haXX0rskillet


----------



## Unendlichkeit (7. November 2009)

Wenn Diejenigen, die immer behaupten, die anderen wären so blöd,
doch so toll sind, warum machen sie dann nicht nen Raid alleine oder
warum gibts dann mit ner Random Group nen Wipe, wenn sie dabei sind?
Wenn sie doch so tolle Helden sind und ein paar Tasten auf ner Tastatur 
drücken können, dann dürfte es doch keinen Wipe geben, odda??


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Da den meisten selbsternannten Hardcoretwixer der nötige Skill fehlt (schon zuviele 232/245er Spieler bei Freelootheiganwalzer sterben sehen), wird versucht dies durch eine übermäßige und der Instanz unangemessener DPS-Vorstellung auszugleichen ... das Ende vom Lied ist die Selbstzerfleischung der Gruppe nach einem Wipe. Und da dies kein Spass macht, meide ich diese Vorstellung von WoW spielen so gut es geht...



/sign

Aber Erfolge sind nur bedingt "leechbar" - siehe Dein Zitat ;o)


----------



## Moshuna (8. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal in jedem Punkt absolut rechtgeben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutes Sign, sowohl zitat als auch dem TE.

vor allem der "Itemshop" wird früher oder später die Leute die keine KOhle haben von den Leuten trennen, die auch Geld dafür ausgeben würden.

1-2-3 euro pro epic .. why not?
dann brauch ich mit meinem Krieger, der eh nich für Raids aktzeptiert wird weil er gradmal 31.000 life hat unbuffed (also 213-226er niveau), nicht mehr Marken farmen und kann dafür sogar evtl. .. ka zeitungen austragen, aushilfs-kassieren.

dann "erarbeite" ich mir meinenm char wirklich, indem ich das geld das ich verdiene in den char stecke.

->Vorteil?  mein char kommt weiter = mehr spaß.



mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ich schon arbeiten gehe und mein eigenes Geld verdiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (8. November 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Das ist der Itemshop durch die Hintertür. Damit wäre WOW das erste Spiel, dass sowohl Monatsgebühren UND Itemshop hat...



Champions Online


----------



## Restoro (8. November 2009)

Hab alles außer die ersten drei Posts übersprungen, also nicht wundern wenn ich etwas sage was schon vorgekommen ist.
Ihr heult alle rum Classic und Bc war besser.. Zu Bc zeiten war auch alles scheiße für euch und Classic war besser, jetzt kommt WotLK und Bc war wieder wundervoll? Ich wette wenn ihr einen Classic Server von Blizzard bekommen würdet, in ein paar monaten werdet ihr wieder auf die neuen Server spielen. Warum? Ich glaube nicht , dass ihr wieder 40 mann suchen wollt und die alten inis hunderte um hunderte male machen wollt bis ihr dann Ein epic teil habt. Ja vieleicht ist es Arbeit, aber was ist besser 100 mal die Ini clearn für ein Epic teil oder 10 mal für full Epic?
Dann noch /sign zum TE.

Ps.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Restoro schrieb:


> Ja vieleicht ist es Arbeit, aber was ist besser 100 mal die Ini clearn für ein Epic teil oder 10 mal für full Epic?



Was ist besser: ein Teil, wo dir jeder zu gratuliert und was dich stolz macht oder 10 Teile, die naja nix besonderes sind, weil halt fast jeder mit rumläuft ?


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

> Was ist besser: ein Teil, wo dir jeder zu gratuliert und was dich stolz macht oder 10 Teile, die naja nix besonderes sind, weil halt fast jeder mit rumläuft ?


Und nochmal: Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, auf was Du stolz sein kannst....


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, auf was Du stolz sein kannst....



Schon mal was von Ehrgeiz und Ansporn gehört ?

Und nur um deinem RL-Gerede mal etwas den Schneid zu nehmen:

Meistens sind gerade Leute DIE im RL mit Ehrgeiz an Dinge rangehen ebenso in Spielen. Hat wohl damit zu tun das es sich hierbei um eine charaktereigenschaft handeln könnte.

Wer faul ist und alles nachgetragen haben will, dem passt die Situation natürlich jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## Habira (8. November 2009)

Also ich finde, dass die Community allgemein sehr Egoman geworden ist. 

Bestes Beispiel haben wir mom in der Gilde - anstatt, dass ein Zusammenhalt ist, weil es ja um eine Gemeinschaft geht (eigentlich). Hat sich leider herauskristallisiert, dass es einigen Leuten nur um die Items geht und nicht mehr um das Zusammenspiel. Da wird dann "hinterm Rücken" PDOK Raids aufgemacht und eingeladen mit den Leuten innerhalb der Gilde, welche "Imba" sind (aber leider immer qoten Tote sind) und die Leute, welche vielleicht nicht so viel DPS fahren, aber trotz allem dem immer den GANZEN Bossfight am LEBEN sind, werden nicht eingeladen. Stattdessen werden Randomleute mitgenommen. 

Vielen Leuten sind die anderen Leute mittlerweile scheiß egal, was ich trauig finde. Auch wenn es "nur" ein Spiel ist. Ist es immerhin noch ein Hobby und im Verein verlasse ich ja auch nicht die Gruppe weil es mal schwierig wird und wozu bin ich in der Gilde, damit ich mit meinen Leuten spaß am Spiel habe. Wenn ich alleine spiele kann ich auch Singleplayerspiele spielen und bin ganz alleine für mich...


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Ehrgeiz und Ansporn gehört ?


Stop mal: was hat Ehrgeiz und Ansporn mit "Stolz auf ein Item sein" zu tun?

Du bringst hier gehörig was durcheinander: ICH habe den Ehrgeiz Algalon zu legen - bin ich dann stolz darauf, mich "Sternenrufer" nennen zu können? Nein, ich freue mich darüber mit meiner Raidgruppe einen Content inkl. einiger Erfolge und Hardmodes erlebt zu haben. 



> Und nur um deinem RL-Gerede mal etwas den Schneid zu nehmen:
> Meistens sind gerade Leute DIE im RL mit Ehrgeiz an Dinge rangehen ebenso in Spielen. Hat wohl damit zu tun das es sich hierbei um eine charaktereigenschaft handeln könnte.
> Wer faul ist und alles nachgetragen haben will, dem passt die Situation natürlich jetzt ganz gut.



Aber sonst gehts noch? 
Eine Charaktereigenschaft? Wo - in einem GAME? Was genau will mir Dein Post sagen? Dass ich faul im Game bin und faul im RL? Und der Rest, der meine Meinung teilt auch? Ja, ne is klar - komm mal runter und pflege Deine Vorurteile woanders.
Meinem Gerede den Scheid nehmen? Ja, versuch das mal - ich dachte immer, das könne man nur dem Redner^^

edit: /sign @habira


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

@Nerjyana



evalux schrieb:


> Was ist besser: ein Teil, wo dir jeder zu gratuliert und was dich stolz macht oder 10 Teile, die naja nix besonderes sind, weil halt fast jeder mit rumläuft ?



Ich denke ich hab die Aussage schon verstanden.

Ja, Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel ist ja vollkommen fehl am Platz. Die ESL-Pro Series ist ein Haufen demotivierter Casuals...


----------



## jkalius (8. November 2009)

ich würde diese leute nicht Schizophrene sondern Rückgradlose nennen aber hast recht


----------



## VILOGITY (8. November 2009)

Habira schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass die Community allgemein sehr Egoman geworden ist.
> 
> *Bestes Beispiel haben wir mom in der Gilde - anstatt, dass ein Zusammenhalt ist, weil es ja um eine Gemeinschaft geht (eigentlich). Hat sich leider herauskristallisiert, dass es einigen Leuten nur um die Items geht und nicht mehr um das Zusammenspiel. Da wird dann "hinterm Rücken" PDOK Raids aufgemacht und eingeladen mit den Leuten innerhalb der Gilde, welche "Imba" sind (aber leider immer qoten Tote sind) und die Leute, welche vielleicht nicht so viel DPS fahren, aber trotz allem dem immer den GANZEN Bossfight am LEBEN sind, werden nicht eingeladen. Stattdessen werden Randomleute mitgenommen. *
> 
> Vielen Leuten sind die anderen Leute mittlerweile scheiß egal, was ich trauig finde. Auch wenn es "nur" ein Spiel ist. Ist es immerhin noch ein Hobby und im Verein verlasse ich ja auch nicht die Gruppe weil es mal schwierig wird und wozu bin ich in der Gilde, damit ich mit meinen Leuten spaß am Spiel habe. Wenn ich alleine spiele kann ich auch Singleplayerspiele spielen und bin ganz alleine für mich...



Süüsss
Du bist in nen dummbob Gilde, sorry das ich das mal so sagen muss, is wirklich nicht böse gemeint und dran sind wohl auch mehr deine "Gildenkumpels" Schuld.
Typischers Lowbob getue, die "IMBA" Leute versuchen nen PdoK Raid zu machen und nehmen lieber DPS Napen mit als Leute mit Movement und Skill.
Naja DD-DPS Deppen findet man ja überall, aber taugen tun sie oft nichts, weil sie meistens dumm wie 1qm Feldwegs sind. " uiiiiiiii mein Roucout geht immer höher, neee ich will net auf das Add
umschwenken" whoooot Whipe.
Schon zig mal erlebt das man einen Wipe nach dem anderen hinlegt weil die "Super DD's" nichts drauf haben.
Was glaubst du wieviele von denen Algalon geschweige den Yog gesehen haben, wenige weil sie gerade mal Tasten und Makros drücken können aber NULL Player Skill haben und heute 
glauben PDK is soooooooooo verdammt schwer......

Beispiel das man auch mal Glück haben kann !
PdoK 10er uns fehlt der Stamm Mage, also da es der letzte Termin vor Reset war haben wir uns gedacht, egal versuchen wir es mal mit einem RDM.
Mage wird geladen und geportet, keine 2 Min später sagt einer unserer dauer Toten DD's im TS der nach dem Raid auch aus der Gruppe geflogen ist......
" Hey Steve, kick mal wieder den Mage da raus, der hat Wille gesockelt...looool"
Der Mage war schon im TS und hat nur geschrieben..... " Ich geb dir gleich DPS dann reden wir nochmal"

Der RL hatte keinen Bock mehr lange zu suchen und am nächsten Tag war eh Reset.
Boss1, Mage auf Platz 3, Boss2 Mage auf Platz 1 und wusste genau wie die Bosse gehen und hatte TOP Movement.
Das war mal Glück, ein guter DD mit Movement der auch Wille gesockelt hatte und von jedem anderen gekickt und als Nuuuub beschimpft worden wäre......

Dir geb ich nen TIP, wenn du es drauf hast U10 im HM zu machen, dann such dir ne andere Gilde und lass die Flachzangen in ihrer Kinder INI rumspringen.
Wenn Blizz den neuen Content einschiebt, dann wirst du sehen wieviel von den PDK Napen da wipen mit ihrem IMBA Equip.


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

*


----------



## VILOGITY (8. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> *Equip- wie Erfolgscheck sind nichtssagend. Warum? Weil ein 10 sec Check, und solang dauert der Check der Dalaran Mitte Checkboys, ihnen nicht die wichtigen Daten liefert (Hitcap, AP, Spelldmg//Addheal, etc). Sogenannte Itemlvladdierer-Addons erst recht nicht. Erfolge sind 'leechbar'. Und die Spieler, die nicht erst seit WoLk spielen, haben meist mehr als nur einen Char auf lvl 80 der an Raids teilnimmt/teilnehmen kann. *
> Also was tun? Es ist eine Mischung aus Gespräch mit dem der sich meldet und der Daten die einem z.b be.imba.hu ausspuckt. Wenn jemand sich z.b für NAxx10 meldet, dieser jedoch Blau ist (dies auch meistens gleich erwähnt aus Angst geflamt zu werden von den Checkerboys), man aber sieht er hat diese Items gesockelt und verzaubert und zwar so das er an sein cap kommt/kommen will (seine Hauptattribute kennt - ein Blick auf die Skillung), sitzt derjenige bei mir eher im Boot, als der 232er pdkler.
> Geht man selbst Random und man wird nach seinem Equip oder DPS gefragt - was durchaus legitim ist, wird der Fragende mit der gleichen Frage oder einem Puppentest konfrontiert ... je nach Reaktion entscheide ich dann ob ich ihm diese 2 Fragen beantworte.
> Da den meisten selbsternannten Hardcoretwixer der nötige Skill fehlt (schon zuviele 232/245er Spieler bei Freelootheiganwalzer sterben sehen), wird versucht dies durch eine übermäßige und der Instanz unangemessener DPS-Vorstellung auszugleichen ... das Ende vom Lied ist die Selbstzerfleischung der Gruppe nach einem Wipe. Und da dies kein Spass macht, meide ich diese Vorstellung von WoW spielen so gut es geht...




Danke und das mein ich ernst, ich dachte schon es gibt eh keinen mehr in WoW der mehr Hirn hat als nen Goldfisch.
GENAU das ist wichtig, aber sich dann wundern wenn der Spot beim Boss 3x verfehlt weil der toooooolleeeee Life Tank nur 3% HIT hat und net ma am Block oder Avoid Cap is.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

@Enya

Welche? Die Aussage des Zitats? Meine Aussage zum Zitat? 



> Ja, Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel ist ja vollkommen fehl am Platz. Die ESL-Pro Series ist ein Haufen demotivierter Casuals...



a) was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?
b) hab ich nie behauptet - dazu fällt mir wirklich, vor allem auch zu Deinen geistigen Ergüssen  (sry, iwann isses einfach mal gut) nur noch ein und ich kann mich da howu nur anschließen: wer lesen, verstehen UND denken kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
c) ja, vielleicht ist aber Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel fehl am Platz, wenn es dazu führt, dass ich mich über ein Nichts identifiziere. Und auch hier nochmal der Hinweis auf einen Post: Was tust Du, wenn Blizz morgen sämtliche Server abschaltet und alle Deine Mühe, Deine Arbeit, Dein Ehrgeiz im Nirwana verschwindet? Und, ja, sie könnten es einfach so und Du könntest nichts dagegen tun.

btw: Reiße nicht ständig einzelne Zitate aus dem Kontext heraus...


----------



## Ellesime (8. November 2009)

Mich persönlich regen die Widersprüche auf die nicht selten bei solchen "min 4k DPS" Gesuchen auftreten.
Ich selbst habe es mehr als nur einmal erlebt das genau diese Leute die solche Ansprüche stellen sich trotz gutem bis sehr gutem Gear plötzlich mit 2,2k dps als Rohrkrepierer am Ende der Liste bewegten.Nicht selten noch unter dem Tank.Diese Leute erfüllen ihre eigenen Anforderungen nicht...na wenn das kein Widerspruch ist.


----------



## Habira (8. November 2009)

@ Vilgo

Ich habe den Leuten, nachdem sie es nicht eingesehen haben, worum es ging, ihnen die Wahl gelassen, entweder sie ändern was oder sie gehen. Was glaubst du wohl, was sie gemacht haben. Und ich bin froh, dass sie gegangen sind, weil dadurch auch noch das Gildenklima sich erheblich verbessert hat!!!!

Aber schön, dass wir einer Meinung sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> @Enya
> 
> Welche? Die Aussage des Zitats? Meine Aussage zum Zitat?
> 
> ...


----------



## FonKeY (8. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Die Spieler befürchten komplett erkaufbare Epic´s oder am besten noch Legendary´s.
> Sobald das eintritt ist es schwieriger die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Anhand des Equip´s war es noch teilweise annehmbar. Klar gibt es auch Gurken mit Top Gear aber die meisten können halt doch schon bissl mehr als 2 Tasten drücken und sabbern. (Hoffe ich zumindest)



genau das befürchtet die community!...zu bc zeiten hat sich das feld noch viel deutlicher getrennt..da liefen am anfang nur ganz wenige mit den illidan klingen rum....


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

@Enya



> Naja, du meintest ja Ehrgeiz und PC-Spiel passen nicht zueinander.


Wo habe ich das geschrieben? 



> Wie darf man deine Aussage: Und nochmal: Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, auf was Du stolz sein kannst.... - sonst verstehen ?


Soviel zum Thema Kontext. Um hier den Zusammenhang zu erfassen, hättest Du alle Posts vorher sowie die Posts aus einem anderen Thread lesen müssen. Der von mir Angesprochene könnte den Kontext hier eher erfassen, ob er es tut, weiß ich nicht. Aber klar ist, dass jeder, der in diesem "Gespräch" nicht dabei war, auch nicht wirklich weiß, was die Aussage hierzu war.



> Eventuell gehts einigen Leuten nicht ums identifizieren, sondern nur um aufwandsgerechte Belohnungen.


Eben evtl. Genau wie es evtl. Spieler geben kann, die sich doch damit identifizieren. Oder wie soll man Post verstehen, die Aussagen treffen, die in die Richtung laufen: Ich bin ehrgeizig und ich will was erreichen im Spiel. Kannst Du tatsächlich von Dir behaupten, dass Dir der Loot, der Erfolg, der Spaß, das Spiel nicht wichtig ist? Und wenn es Dir so wichtig ist, dass Du nicht willst, dass die blöden "Kacknoobs" mit genau den gleichen Items herum laufen wie Du - wo hört der Ehrgeiz auf und wo fängt die Identifikation an?



> Einzeiler aus dem Kontext reissen ? Ich bitte dich...


Ich könnte Dich jetzt darum bitten, Dir alle meine Posts anzusehen, damit Du den Kontext erkennst. Aber da Du ja auch nach konstruktiven Ausagen Deinerseits gerne noch einen Seitenhieb mit gibst: um was bittest Du mich? Um Vergebung? Sie sei Dir gewährt^^ (sry, das konnte ich mir jetzt echt nicht verkneifen ;o)


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, auf was Du stolz sein kannst....



Ja ? Warum ?


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> vielleicht ist aber Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel fehl am Platz, wenn es dazu führt, dass ich mich über ein Nichts identifiziere.



DAs ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, intellektueller Bullshit....

Was ich erreicht habe, hab ich erreicht. Es muss nicht jeder den Wert von dem kennen, was ich erreicht habe, und nur weil du den Wert nicht kennst, heisst es nicht automatisch, dass es nichts wert ist.



> Was tust Du, wenn Blizz morgen sämtliche Server abschaltet und alle Deine Mühe, Deine Arbeit, Dein Ehrgeiz im Nirwana verschwindet?



Dann hol ich mir ne Cola und spiele weiter Aion.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (8. November 2009)

Wir schlagen die zeit, bis die Zeit uns totschlägt.
Das ist alles.

Alles, was wir tun, tun wir, um uns nicht mit der großen Leere, 
dem Nichts, der totalen Sinnlosigkeit abgeben zu müssen.




  -  Meine Meinung  -


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

/sign

@eva
so what?


----------



## vanishone (8. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Servus Billy....
> 
> zuerst einmal.... nein keiner ist schizophren.... und das wow einfacher geworden ist ist nicht nur gelaber sondern eine tatsche die auf fakten basiert....
> 
> ...



Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen dass es "epix" in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen gibt? Was du früher unter blauem Namen wiedergefunden hättest ist jetzt lila und dropt in Naxx. Das Wirklich gute Equipment dropt in pdok 25er und ist für die meisten Gilden, und vermutlich auch dich noch unerreicht. Und nein diese Items mit itmlvl 258 gibts auch nicht in deinen heroruns -.-


----------



## Fus0n00b (8. November 2009)

Wenn ich mal eine Gruppe aufmach, was ziemlich selten vorkommt, dann achte ich eher auf verschiedene klassen, damit es ein reichhaltiges Buffangebot gibt. Auch bin ich gerne bereit, mein Bufffood mit anderen zu teilen, da ich standardmäßig mit 5 oder 6 verschiedenen rumrenne.
Die Ausrüstung ist mir sowas von egal, hauptsache, man kommt durch und alle haben ihren spaß.
Das einzige, was mich nervt, sind lernresistente DD's, die bei Onyxia meinen, so ne Drucknova lässt sich leicht wegheilen (lässt sie sich ja in prinzip auch, aber ist im grunde nur manaverschwendung für die Heiler, die doch besseres zu tun haben als irgendwelche idioten hochzuheilen).


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> so what?



Und noch mal was zu deinem "sich über ein Nichts identifizieren": Jeder 100-Meter-Läufer, der unter 10 Sekunden läuft, definiert sich praktisch über ein Nichts, denn 10 Sekunden sind absolut nichts.


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Spieler,
> 
> - Was ist das für ein Gezerre jetzt um die käuflichen Pets! Welch ein Wehklagen... Hm, jetzt gibt Blizzard mal nichts umsonst, und schon ist es auch nicht recht. Mal im ernst: Was haben die Pets für eine Auswirkung auf das Spiel? Wisst ihr nicht...dann sag ich's euch: KEINE! Aber euer Ego will das nicht einsehen. Die eine Persönlichkeit in euch hätte das Pet gern "umsonst" (man will ja ein bisserl protzen), die andere Hirnhälfte regt sich aber mächtig über den Kostenfaktor auf. Einfach lachhaft.
> 
> ...



Kla ist es richtig, dass einige das Spiel einfach machen und selber sagen, dass sie es schwerer haben wollen. Diese Spieler sind für mich dann welche, die am weningsten zu melden haben. Die labern, aber machen nix.

Es ist ebenso klar, dass WoW einfacher geworden ist. Ob es nun wegen der "Ich bin nach 48Std noch net 80, wasn scheiß Spiel" Casuals is oder weil Blizz gemerkt hat, dass viele auch bei einem einfachen Spiel, obwohl sie meckern, weiterspielen, spielt dabei eine kleinere Rolle, auch wenn beides net unwichtig is.

Das mit den Pets ist mir in dem Sinn total egal. Wenn einem Kumpel von mir (ich selber Spiele seit PDK netmehr) begegnet, weiß er sofort, dass da einer sitzt, der mehr Geld für WoW ausgibt als er muss. Und das schwer wird dadurch auch auf keinen Fall schwerer. 
1. Weil es alles Geld kostet und net Gold. 
2. Weil jeder der sich eins kauft auf ewig ein einfaches WoW spielt und Blizz dadurch nur in ihrem Glauben bestärkt.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Und noch mal was zu deinem "sich über ein Nichts identifizieren": Jeder 100-Meter-Läufer, der unter 10 Sekunden läuft, definiert sich praktisch über ein Nichts, denn 10 Sekunden sind absolut nichts.



Genau, Du hast die existentielle Sinnhaftigkeit Deines irdischen Daseins erkannt^^ Vielleicht hat mein "intellektueller Bullsh**" doch schon Einfluss auf Dich? ;o)

Aber laß mal sehen, ob ich eine Antwort finde, die unserem derzeitigem Niveau angemessen wäre und für weiteren Gesprächsstoff sorgt^^

Mh... Wie viele Menschen sind bis dato die hundert Meter unter zehn Sekunden gelaufen? Eine Handvoll? Nun, ich finde es gerade äußerst belustigend, mir vorzustellen wie diese in New York (die meisten davon sind wahrscheinlich US-Amerikaner) auf dem Times Square, oder vielleicht auf Jamaika, im Renn-Dress und mit all ihren Medaillen um den Hals, nach 10-Sekunden-auf-75-Metern-Rennern im /2 suchen^^

Mal davon abgesehen, dass Du hier einen Vergleich bringst, der allein schon deshalb hinkt, da sich die 10-Sekunden-Läufer auf Ensidia-Niveau befinden.

Wir könnten jetzt hier auch noch damit beginnen, über Abhängigkeiten zu philosophieren. Laufen kann ich immer und überall, jederzeit, wann, wo und wie ich will - nur ich selbst kann mir dabei im Weg stehen.

Wie ist das mit WoW?

So Long


----------



## Aragorn1994 (8. November 2009)

Also in einem Punkt hat er schon recht:
Das Equip entscheidet heute.
Ich meine wenn man mal auf die damaligen Raids zurücksieht.
Damals war Scholomance ziemlich "Hart". Es dauerte vorallem LANGE. Und am Ende war ein episches Zweihandschwert das Non+Non+Ultraultra.
Da gab es nur blaue Sachen. Blaue Sets waren der anfang zu 60 Zeiten, und das auch erst n ach einigen Patches. Am anfang lief man mit Random Blauem Equip in die ersten inis.
Dann LANGSAM, bekam man ein Epic woher auch immer. Und mit nur einem oder mit Glück 2 Epics ging es dann an die ersten Raids. Equip war nebensache und der Skill zählte. Man ist gewiped? Naja das kann passieren dachte fast jeder. Die Inis waren Anspruchsvoll. Man ging nichtmal eben nach Ragnaros und plünderte ihn aus. Da wipte man in den ersten versuchen am Trash. Es dauerte manchmal mehr als 8 Stunden bis MC komplett lag. UNd man wurde nur durch das Raiden mit Epics belohnt. Wenn man damals einen mit einem vollen Epischen T1 gesehen hatte, da dachte man schon "Der muss richtig gut sein, und auch Zeit investieren, so wie der ist"
Und nun heute:
Die blauen Sachen aus den Inis tragen doch nur die wenigsten.
Die die nun 80 werden können sich direkt T8 Teile und Ulduarniveau durch Marken aus Naxx erarbeiten
PvP und PvE sind viel zu sehr getrennt. Sicher damals konnte man auch sehen wer was machr, ABER heute kann man nichtmal mehr wirklich gut mit PvP Equip PvE machen. Es geht auch heute nichtmehr das man mal sagt als PvE´ler "Hm ich mach mal aus Spass PvP". Weil eh 5 Leute mit full PvP set kommen und einen Wegrozen weil man keine Abhärtung hat.
Neulinge werden überhaupt nicht beachtet. "Du wilst mit dem Raiden anfangen und hast nichtmal ein T-Teil...NENE Weg mit dir". Damals kam man mit Blauen Sachen schon in Raidgilden.
Und vorallem: Damals musste man mal Taktik und Skill haben. Heute muss man nur mitm Kopf auf die Tastatur schlagen und man packt den bossfight. Damals schrien sie das TS zusammen so koordinieren musste man sich.
ALLES wird genervt. Für die guten Gilden bleibt es 2 Wochen lang anspruchsvoll, danach:
"Machtg 20% weniger Schaden"
"Der Buff den Boxx XX bekommt wurde entfernt"
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung:
WOW-Niveau sinkt und sinkt und sinkt mit jedem Patch.
Richtig anspruchsvolles gibt es nur selten. PDK,Ulduar, Naxx, Sowas macht man heute an einem Abend.


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Richtig anspruchsvolles gibt es nur selten. PDK,Ulduar, Naxx, Sowas macht man heute an einem Abend.



Ich würd mal gern deine wow Armory sehen um ein par erfolge zu checken...


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> PDK,Ulduar, Naxx, Sowas macht man heute an einem Abend.


Mit welcher Ausrüstung? Im Hardmode? 

Geh doch mal mit T6 nach Kara, war es deshalb zu leicht?

Ja, man kommt mittlerweile schneller an hochwertige Ausrüstung. Aber wenn man die Instanzen mit der dafür vorgesehen Ausrüstung absolviert, ist es zwar nicht ultraschwer, aber bestimmt nicht zu leicht.
Für die, die mehr wollen, gibt es die jeweiligen Erfolge und Hardmodes.
Die haben diejenigen, die von "zu leicht" reden aber oft nicht gemacht... weil sie zu leicht sind? ;-)


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Mh... Wie viele Menschen sind bis dato die hundert Meter unter zehn Sekunden gelaufen? Eine Handvoll? Nun, ich finde es gerade äußerst belustigend, mir vorzustellen wie diese in New York (die meisten davon sind wahrscheinlich US-Amerikaner) auf dem Times Square, oder vielleicht auf Jamaika, im Renn-Dress und mit all ihren Medaillen um den Hals, nach 10-Sekunden-auf-75-Metern-Rennern im /2 suchen^^



Hmmm, die Goldmedaillien hat doch mittlererweile jeder. Die die sie nicht im Rennen gewonnen haben bekamen sie indem sie 5x die 10m in unter 1 Std. rannten.
Das freut natürlich all jene die wirklich trainierten um ihre Goldmedaille in einem Rennen zu gewinnen.


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gern deine wow Armory sehen um ein par erfolge zu checken...


genau das meinte ich^^


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich^^



JA, der "Checker" ist halt nicht nur auf D-MAX unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Langeweile hat sich gefälligst nur jemand zu beschweren der sämtliche Hardmodes bei ausgeschaltetem Monitor und nur durch Tastatureingabe seiner 3-beinigen Katze bewältigt hat !


----------



## MayoAmok (8. November 2009)

ich will mal versuchen, hier etwas zu verstehen.

man beschwert sich hier, dass jeder dahergelaufene die gleichen items hinterhergeworfen bekommt, und man sich deshalb nichtmehr profilieren kann? 

soweit ich weiss, gibts doch in den hardmodes besonders tolle sachen, die man sonst nirgends bekommt. 

und wenn ihr profilierer die anhabt, wisst ihr doch, was ihr geleistet habt. und wen ihr dann jemanden trefft, der das ding auch anhat, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass der auch zu der hardmode-elite gehört. ihr könnt euch dann ein wenig gegenseitig an euren virtuellen pullerman fassen und die welt ist wieder in ordnung.


----------



## Shelong (8. November 2009)

Thx @ TE... du hast das Thema nicht kapiert. Wie die meisten eigentlich. Außerdem wirfst du alle Spieler mit Erfolgen in eine Schublade.

Das was du als "Vielspieler" bezeichnest, ist im Grunde der übliche Casual. Leute die 5 Stunden täglich WoW Spielen und mit irgendeiner Casual-Gilde, Casual-Content abfarmen oder ihre Dailies machen und für besseres Equip Marken-farmen, aber um alles so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten sich auch Leute mit viel zu gutem Equip für die Instanz aus dem Handelschannel suchen. Ich nehme an das diese, über Gelegenheitsspieler meckernde, sich selbst nie als "Casual" bezeichnende Gruppe von Spielern in Foren wie bei Buffed 95% der Leute stellt, die hier posten.

Diese Ganze Diskussion wurde mit einem Beitrag hier auf Buffed zum Teil eröffnet und geprägt in dem Ensidia den mangelnden Schwierigekitsgrad von Naxx anprangerte. Inzwischen hat eigentlich kaum noch jemand den Content wirklich clear. Man muss sich halt mal reinziehen wie wenig Spieler eigentlich überhaupt mal Algalon gesehen haben, vor allem im 25er. Und wer hat schon PdOK 25 clear? Auch nicht die meisten. Und trotzdem schreiben hier täglich hunderte Leute wie einfach alles ist.

Ach ja!
Und gehst du eigentlich auch durch die Stadt und bezeichnest die Leute, die meinen früher war alles besser und die Jugend hat es viel zu leicht und trotzdem nen Auto mit Navigationssystem benutzen auch als Shizophren?
Also bitte! Nur weil sich die Leute es einfach machen wollen und sich darüber beschweren, dass andere Dinge zu einfach sind, sind die alle deiner Meinung nach Shizophren... sorry... aber in meinen Augen lieber TE bist du ein ziemlich kurzsichtiger Mensch.


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> JA, der "Checker" ist halt nicht nur auf D-MAX unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darf ich jetzt darauf schließen, daß du dich getroffen fühlst oder daß du das alles schon hinter dir hast und dich langweilst? Ist der Einstiegsinhalt zu leicht und der Endinhalt zu schwer? Was nu?


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt darauf schließen, daß du dich getroffen fühlst oder daß du das alles schon hinter dir hast und dich langweilst? Ist der Einstiegsinhalt zu leicht und der Endinhalt zu schwer? Was nu?



Ich vermute eher das die hardmodes zu schwer sind, ich denk an der schwirigkeit des spiels hat doch auch keine sau interesse, die wollen ihre Epics und wenn sie das haben ist der content für die "clear" die hardmodes interessieren doch garn icht, und somit auch die schwirigkeit nicht, ist also für die auch kein grund sich durch die hardmodes zu beisen, kriegen ihre Glitzer rüstungen ja net =D


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hmmm, die Goldmedaillien hat doch mittlererweile jeder. Die die sie nicht im Rennen gewonnen haben bekamen sie indem sie 5x die 10m in unter 1 Std. rannten.
> Das freut natürlich all jene die wirklich trainierten um ihre Goldmedaille in einem Rennen zu gewinnen.


was genau hast Du an "reiß-nicht-immer-alles-aus-dem-zusammenhang-heraus" nicht verstanden?

gibt es hier eigtl auch eine Mute-Funktion oder wenigstens ne ignore-Möglichkeit?^^


----------



## $n4re (8. November 2009)

Hm, mir gefällt die Community auch nich, das stimmt...
aber an den Ausdruck Schizophren hab ich nicht gedacht...
...gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt aber echt überein was du da gepostet hast, respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

@seydo: So seh ich das auch.
Nur weil man sich in PdK austobt, hat man noch lange nicht den "Content clear". Wer von den fleißigen Kreuzzüglern hat schon alles den Rat, Yogg, oder Algalon fallen sehen? (oder eher: nicht nur sehen, sondern aktiv daran teilgenommen^^)
Für mich persönlich ist Ulduar erst geschafft, wenn bei mir "Sternenrufer" vorm Namen steht und nicht vorher. Und das nicht mit T9/10!


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> @seydo: So seh ich das auch.
> Nur weil man sich in PdK austobt, hat man noch lange nicht den "Content clear". Wer hat von fleißigen Kreuzzüglern schon alles den Rat oder Yogg, oder Algalon fallen sehen? (oder eher: nicht nur sehen, sondern aktiv daran teilgenommen^^)
> Für mich persönlich ist Ulduar erst geschafft, wenn bei mir "Sternenrufer" vorm Namen steht und nicht vorher. Und das nicht mit T9/10!



Tja...ist schade was aus der Community geworden ist, aber das sieht man leider auch an der gesellschaft, grade ich krieg das jeden tag zu spüren deswegen muss man sich eigendlich über das was in WoW passiert auch nicht mehr wundern...


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. So wie das Miteinander (oder auch Gegeneinander) in Wow praktiziert wird, so ist es doch auch im RL. Keiner gönnt dem Anderen was und man ist sich selbst der nächste. Und wenn man dann Hilfe braucht, wundert man sich, daß sich keine Sau für einen interessiert. 
Es lebe die Spaßgesellschaft -.-


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Die Spieler in WoW sind nur ein Spiegel dieser Gesellschaft.

Und ja, auch ich gehöre dazu - und deshalb werde ich es auch nicht leid, mich dem neoliberalen Strom und dessen Folgen entgegen zu stellen^^


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Die Spieler in WoW sind nur ein Spiegel dieser Gesellschaft.
> 
> Und ja, auch ich gehöre dazu - und deshalb werde ich es auch nicht leid, mich dem neoliberalen Strom und dessen Folgen entgegen zu stellen^^




Jaja, zum glück bin ich bewust aus dieser Gesellschaft ausgetretten genau so wie ich es au<ch größtenteils in unserer normalen gesellschaft tue, was ich besonders schade find ist das die Community sich wohl nie ändern wird , obwohl ich gern wieder spielen würde aber so lang die verhältnise da so sind geht das kaum


----------



## Graveone (8. November 2009)

Die meisten flamen eben alles wird zu einfach weil teilweise echte Gurken top Equip haben aber keinen Skill.
Ich habs schon oft genug erlebt leute mit Naxx und Ulduar Equip kennen die Taktiken und machen ihren Job extrem gut.
Andere Leute full 245er Equip sind oft der Grund für den Wipe der Gruppe.
Beispiel: Pdk10er ich komm als Tank mit obwohl mein Tank Equip echt nicht gut ist (33,5k hp, 38% Avoid unbuffed) und dann is da noch der Dudu Healer full PdK25 geared. Ich sage nicht ich bin der beste Tank aber ich hatte dort noch nie getankt und hatte trotzdem kein Problem. Der Druide bleibt immer im Feuer stehen, bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. 1Healer für 2Tanks die regelmäßig Schaden erleiden und (noch) 7Gruppenmitglieder reicht eben nich.
Gruppe löst sich auf. 2h Leute suchen umsonst. Wenn Blizzard nun einiges schwerer macht werden sich die SPieler mit und die ohne Skill entfernen und so kann man wieder am Equip erkennen ob die Spieler Skill haben oder nicht.

MfG Graveone


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. November 2009)

Post verlinkt ins Gildenforum, Diskussion ist am laufen und ich denke, besser kann mans eigentlich nicht mehr ausdrücken...


----------



## Mo3 (8. November 2009)

Hast du echt gut beschrieben.

Bin teilweise auch deiner Meinung, voraleem bei der Dps-Frage.

M
f
G

Mo3


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

> Die meisten flamen eben alles wird zu einfach weil teilweise echte Gurken top Equip haben aber keinen Skill.



Was ja auch schlimm ist, in nem spiel darf natürlich so was keeeeeeeeiner haben nur die die cht schon so lange und oft spielen oder natur talente sind, sonst niemand!!!! Ist ja auch soo schlimm...



> Andere Leute full 245er Equip sind oft der Grund für den Wipe der Gruppe.



Was wieder an der Communikations unfähigkeit der gruppe liegt.

Ich bin mit meinen Paladin als ich 80 war nen par mal PDC hero gegangen und war dann Naxx ready, wurde dann zufällig angewispert ob ich nicht bock hätte auf naxx 25

Ich hab gesagt, klar hät ich lust aber ich awr noch nie naxx und man muss mir die tatik erklären.

Kein problem, wurde beim ersten boss gemacht ich hab kein fehler gemacht alles lief gut.

Tja, und dann wurde mir kein einziger boss mehr für die ganze instanz erklärt, kein einziger, selbst nach nachfrage von mir im ts, und allgemein der nachfrage meherer die neu drin waren.

Ich war glücklicherweiße grad auf buffed und hab mir dann auf den weg zu jeden boss schnell nen boss guide durchgelesen, das macht aber nicht jeder und dask ann ich verstehen, für nen spiel würd ich das auch nicht immer machen besonders nichtw enn davor gesagt wird es wird einen alles erklärt.

Und das ist nur 1 beispiel von vielen.

Diese "gurken" wie du sie nennst (allein schon wie nett leute beschrieben werden die eben nicht so gut spielen können, helfen wer ne alternative...) brauchen vilelicht einfach mal ein par anweisungen was sie besser machen können, aber allgemein hab ich noch keinen spieler gefunden der einen wirliich tipps gegeben hat sondern eher geflame, also wundert euch nicht, ein Assistenz art wird auch kein artz wenn der Richtige artz ihn nicht unterweißt, tut er das eben nicht wird er ein oder das andere mal ein par leute umbringen, garantiert, und in fall wow bringt er eben die gruppe um und das ist die schuld der spieler die diese leute lieber beleidigen und drücken anstat zu helfen


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Mh... Wie viele Menschen sind bis dato die hundert Meter unter zehn Sekunden gelaufen? Eine Handvoll? Nun, ich finde es gerade äußerst belustigend, mir vorzustellen wie diese in New York (die meisten davon sind wahrscheinlich US-Amerikaner) auf dem Times Square, oder vielleicht auf Jamaika, im Renn-Dress und mit all ihren Medaillen um den Hals, nach 10-Sekunden-auf-75-Metern-Rennern im /2 suchen^^



So etwas gibt es schon und nennt sich Weltmeisterschaft, Olympische Spiele, etc. Diese Leute wollen nämlich auch eine Herausforderung haben und treten deshalb nicht bei den Dorfspielen für Leichathletik in Pusemuckl an. Brain plz


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Für die, die mehr wollen, gibt es die jeweiligen Erfolge und Hardmodes.



Diese "Erfolge" sind doch ein grosser Witz. Ich habe selten so etwas Einfallsloses und Liebloses gesehen. Diese sogenannten "Erfolge" sind "Content" der defacto keiner ist. Aber interessant mit was sich die Spieler in WoW zufrieden geben. Wahrscheinlich würde es auch funktionieren, wenn Blizz den Spielern Item X und nen Titel gibt wenn sie 100x am schnellsten in eine Instanz gezont sind. Wer so etwas tatsächlich als Content definiert, macht sich in einer Diskussion, in der es um dieses Thema geht, ziemlich unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Diese "Erfolge" sind doch ein grosser Witz. Ich habe selten so etwas Einfallsloses und Liebloses gesehen. Diese sogenannten "Erfolge" sind "Content" der defacto keiner ist. Aber interessant mit was sich die Spieler in WoW zufrieden geben. Wahrscheinlich würde es auch funktionieren, wenn Blizz den Spielern Item X und nen Titel gibt wenn sie 100x am schnellsten in eine Instanz gezont sind. Wer so etwas tatsächlich als Content definiert, macht sich in einer Diskussion, in der es um dieses Thema geht, ziemlich unglaubwürdig.



Selbst wenn erfolge "sinnlos" sind gibts immer noch die hardmodes


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn erfolge "sinnlos" sind gibts immer noch die hardmodes



Ja !

Hab gehört in Cataclysm wird die alte Welt soch nicht verändert und dafür gibts in Northrend für sämtliche verfügbaren Instanzen und Schlachtzüge nun "Superhardmodes" und "Omfg-Hardmodes".

"WOW" sag ich da nur. Soviele neue Instanzen die uns Blizzard da bietet. Blos schade das ich bei Amazon noch nicht vorbestellen kann.


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ja !
> 
> Hab gehört in Cataclysm wird die alte Welt soch nicht verändert und dafür gibts in Northrend für sämtliche verfügbaren Instanzen und Schlachtzüge nun "Superhardmodes" und "Omfg-Hardmodes".
> 
> "WOW" sag ich da nur. Soviele neue Instanzen die uns Blizzard da bietet. Blos schade das ich bei Amazon noch nicht vorbestellen kann.



Hmm, beim nächsten mal wenn du wirklich ne antwort willst und nicht nur irgendwelchen schwachsinn in den raum brüllen dann bezieh dich doch auf aktuelle begebenheiten und nicht auf dein Kopfkino, danke.


----------



## byvo (8. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Was ja auch schlimm ist, in nem spiel darf natürlich so was keeeeeeeeiner haben nur die die cht schon so lange und oft spielen oder natur talente sind, sonst niemand!!!! Ist ja auch soo schlimm...
> 
> 
> 
> Was wieder an der Communikations unfähigkeit der gruppe liegt.




auf jeden fall...

Wer schreibt schon noch was in den Gruppenchat beim raid oder sagt was im Ts und wenns auch nur der Unterhaltung dient... da ist echt tote Hose...

Schade eigentlich, wenn allein bei nem schnellen Hc run keiner ein Wort herausbringt...


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Diese "Erfolge" sind doch ein grosser Witz. Ich habe selten so etwas Einfallsloses und Liebloses gesehen. Diese sogenannten "Erfolge" sind "Content" der defacto keiner ist. Aber interessant mit was sich die Spieler in WoW zufrieden geben. Wahrscheinlich würde es auch funktionieren, wenn Blizz den Spielern Item X und nen Titel gibt wenn sie 100x am schnellsten in eine Instanz gezont sind. Wer so etwas tatsächlich als Content definiert, macht sich in einer Diskussion, in der es um dieses Thema geht, ziemlich unglaubwürdig.


Ich meinte die Erfolge in den Raidinstanzen. Wenn die alle ein großer Witz sind, frage ich mich, warum man die beim Durchrauschen derselbigen (denn das gehört sich ja heutzutage so^^) nicht einfach mitmacht? Im Arsenal ist da bei vielen 245+ equippten nämlich ein riesengroßes Loch!

Ach nee, das wär ja zu leicht.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wer so etwas tatsächlich als Content definiert, macht sich in einer Diskussion, in der es um dieses Thema geht, ziemlich unglaubwürdig.


Ah ja, und das kannst Du besonders gut beurteilen, weil Du WoW seit Classic Zeiten spielst, alls Inis seit Wotlk gecleart hast, der King des PVP bist und den Rostigen Protodrachen Dein Eigen nennst. Aber nein, natürlich nicht, ist ja alles so lieb- und einfallslos, zu leicht - ich vergaß - mea culpa.

Ich wette Du hast entweder Deinen Acc auf Eis gelegt (weil Löschen? ne, lieber doch nicht^^) oder nie auch nur einen Fuss in WoW gesetzt - aber Du bist der Herr der Information, der Meister des Wissens und der Besitzer jeglicher Weissagungen, die uns kleinen Würmern leider alle verborgen bleiben.

Mh... Das war jetzt zu einfach - steckt vielleicht doch ein Geheimnis, das sich zu lüften lohnt, hinter Dir? ;o)

btw: mir fällt gerade auf, dass du Ironie und Sarkasmus wohl doch nicht wirklich verstehst - jammerschade...


----------



## NarYethz (8. November 2009)

ganz kurze frage an topic-ersteller billy:

Zu welchen leuten zählst du dich? ich kann nicht glauben, dass du dich niemals beschwerst, geschweige denn, dass du selbst 
vorrausetzungen setzt oder gehst du mit grün equipten leuten pdk25? machsu deine hardmodes random ohne vorher zu fragen, welche erfahrungen die spieler haben und wieviel dps sie fahren? ich sags ganz ehrlich, mir geht das dps gelaber auch aufn sack, andererseits muss man sagen, wenn
jemand bestätigt, dass er 5-6k dps fährt, dann weis ich a) dass er seine klasse spielen kann und b) weis ich dass anub im 25er liegt und 
es bestimmt nich am dmg liegen wird und man nur noch drauf hoffen muss, dass es keine movement krüppel sind.. wenn es was geben würde, wo ich das noch kontrollieren kann und ob sie im ts aufpassen wenn man was sagt, dann würd ichs tun, geht aber net..
und ja, man bekommt zu leicht epix und nein es ist nicht zu leicht.. schizophren? ja, denn der wert des epix selbst is schizophren..
denn an die 200er und 213 kommt man easy ran (man kann sich als plattenträger nur durch pdc nhc + hc ausrüsten und muss nur noch auf hit schauen)..
wenn man bissl dusel hat, dann kommt man über ony25 auch flott an gute waffen, woran fehlts dann noch? genau.. skill^^
epix sind einerseits das wichtigste maß im spiel, andererseits überhaupt nich einplanbar.. ich persönlich denke mir immer, wenn jemand yogg down hat, kann er was, wenn er schwere hardmodes hat oda obsi 3d, dann hat er auch skill..
community flames gabs immer schon, leute die sich drüber aufregen wurden kurz darauf geboren..
eine frage hab ich noch abschließend und hätte gern, dassu mir per PN antwortest:

WELCHEN SINN HAT ES FLAMES ZU HINTERFRAGEN UND ZU FLAMEN? FLAME THE FLAME? omg^^
ne ehrlich, allein das thema selbst is schon wieder schizophren^^
mfg


----------



## Chillers (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> was genau hast Du an "reiß-nicht-immer-alles-aus-dem-zusammenhang-heraus" nicht verstanden?
> 
> gibt es hier eigtl auch eine Mute-Funktion oder wenigstens ne ignore-Möglichkeit?^^



Braucht man nicht.

Mann/Frau sollte sich ein dickes Fell zulegen. Hilft RL, bei WoW und auch im Forum hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ja, ist schon komisch, über was sich alles beschwert und viell. bisschen nicht beschwert (oder...mom..) und dann (doch) wieder gegenbeschwert wird.

Ein Töpfchen, 1000 Deckel.

Sei einfach TEFLON-beschichtet.
Wenn es nat. inzwischen etwas besseres gibt als Teflon, korrigiert mich.

Ich lerne gerne zazu

Chillers


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass Du hier einen Vergleich bringst, der allein schon deshalb hinkt, da sich die 10-Sekunden-Läufer auf Ensidia-Niveau befinden.



Mit den Unterschied, dass die kein Geld dafür bekommen. Mir wärs jedenfalls neu, dass Leichtathletik neuerdings Profisport ist. Also, wenn du nun schon meinst, jeder WoW-Pro definiere sich über ein Nichts, sag mir bitte, worüber definiert sich ein 10-Sekunden-Läufer ?? Ham Olympioniken kein RL ?




> Wir könnten jetzt hier auch noch damit beginnen, über Abhängigkeiten zu philosophieren. Laufen kann ich immer und überall, jederzeit, wann, wo und wie ich will - nur ich selbst kann mir dabei im Weg stehen.
> 
> Wie ist das mit WoW?



Kannst du überall, jederzeit, wann wo und wie du willst - solang du nen Rechner mit Inetanschluss und WoW-Acc hast.

Ich hofffe du weisst vor lauter Philosophie noch, wo du eigentlich hin argumentieren wolltest....


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Mir wärs jedenfalls neu, dass Leichtathletik neuerdings Profisport ist.


bist du grad aus der Zeitmaschine gehüpft?^^


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> bist du grad aus der Zeitmaschine gehüpft?^^


Huch, wer bist du denn ? Und welch philosophischer Anspruch steckt hinter deiner Frage ? Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ich hofffe du weisst vor lauter Philosophie noch, wo du eigentlich hin argumentieren wolltest....


aber sicher dat^^ aber weißt Du noch, mit was Du mich zu verwirren versuchst?^^



> Kannst du überall, jederzeit, wann wo und wie du willst - solang du nen Rechner mit Inetanschluss und WoW-Acc hast.



Aber Du verstehst immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang, tsts^^ Aber ich gebe mir noch einmal Mühe, Dich in die Tiefen meines philosophischen Gedankenguts mit zu nehmen: Was genau könnte es heißen, wenn ich sage: nur ich selbst kann mir dabei im Weg stehen? Dass ich sogar noch Laufen gehen kann, wenn man mir alles genommen hat - Wie ist das bei WoW? Blizz geht pleite - alles fott. Blizz wird übernommen und umstrukturiert - evtl alles fott. Blizz entscheidet sich dazu die Gebühren zu erhöhen, da die Casuals nicht mehr erwünscht sind - vllt auch alles fott.

Jetzt gecheckt?^^

ach und btw: schieß Dich doch net ständig auf Vergleiche ein, die ich Dir lediglich beantworte, die aber eigtl Du vorgegeben hast. In meinen Augen hinken Vergleiche immer. Oder wollen wir jetzt auch noch die üblichen Fußballprofis und Ferraris hinzuziehen?^^


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Ah ja, und das kannst Du besonders gut beurteilen, weil Du WoW seit Classic Zeiten spielst, alls Inis seit Wotlk gecleart hast, der King des PVP bist und den Rostigen Protodrachen Dein Eigen nennst. Aber nein, natürlich nicht, ist ja alles so lieb- und einfallslos, zu leicht - ich vergaß - mea culpa.


Nein, das kann ich beurteilen, weil man nur durchlesen muss, was dazu nötig ist - D'oh!



Nerjyana schrieb:


> Ich wette Du hast entweder Deinen Acc auf Eis gelegt (weil Löschen? ne, lieber doch nicht^^) oder nie auch nur einen Fuss in WoW gesetzt - aber Du bist der Herr der Information, der Meister des Wissens und der Besitzer jeglicher Weissagungen, die uns kleinen Würmern leider alle verborgen bleiben.


So in etwa. Wobei ich das rudimentäre Wissen nicht allzu schwer gewichten würde was für die hochwissenschaftlichen Aussagen hier nötig ist.



Nerjyana schrieb:


> Mh... Das war jetzt zu einfach


Die ganze Diskussion ist sehr einfach. Umso trauriger, dass du Schwierigkeiten hast zu folgen.



Nerjyana schrieb:


> btw: mir fällt gerade auf, dass du Ironie und Sarkasmus wohl doch nicht wirklich verstehst - jammerschade...


Doch, tue ich. Bereits mehrmals angewendet. Brain plz

@howu
Cleare Instanz X ohne Tote für einen Erfolg. Welch grandioser Content und welche Herausforderung. In etwa so spannend wie Tennis mit der linken statt der rechten Hand zu spielen oder Autos zählen mit einem geschlossenen Auge. Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage.. kennt ihr ausser WoW noch irgendetwas anderes? Und seid ihr beiden nur wenn es um WoW geht so naiv oder ist das bei euch eher ein generelles Problem?


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Huch, wer bist du denn ?






kicks schrieb:


> @howu
> Cleare Instanz X ohne Tote für einen Erfolg. Welch grandioser Content und welche Herausforderung. In etwa so spannend wie Tennis mit der linken statt der rechten Hand zu spielen oder Autos zählen mit einem geschlossenen Auge. Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage.. kennt ihr ausser WoW noch irgendetwas anderes? Und seid ihr beiden nur wenn es um WoW geht so naiv oder ist das bei euch eher ein generelles Problem?


anything you say, master

btw: zu meiner Zeit hieß es noch: *Wat*, wer bis du denn?


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

Wer du bist interessiert mich nicht. Die Frage war ob es sich lohnt eure Beiträge weiterhin zu lesen wenn man am Thema Interesse hat. Bisher ist das nämlich nicht der Fall.
Ach, und mach doch nicht den gleichen Fehler wie dein Gildenkollege. Leute, die trollen wollen und es nicht können wirken immer leicht albern..


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Was genau könnte es heißen, wenn ich sage: nur ich selbst kann mir dabei im Weg stehen? Dass ich sogar noch Laufen gehen kann, wenn man mir alles genommen hat - Wie ist das bei WoW? Blizz geht pleite - alles fott. Blizz wird übernommen und umstrukturiert - evtl alles fott. Blizz entscheidet sich dazu die Gebühren zu erhöhen, da die Casuals nicht mehr erwünscht sind - vllt auch alles fott.



Du brichst dir beide Beine - evtl auch alles fott.

Oder (so du jetz mal checkst, was ICH meine) noch schlimmer: Du schaffst die 100 Meter in 9 Sekunden - und keinen interessierts. Hast kein RL ? Wieso musst du dich über die 9 Sekunden definieren, willst bloss angebenwas du fürn Pro bist, aber ehrlich, du definierst dich da über NICHTS, denn auch wenn ich die 9 Sekunden nich schaffe, aber ich bin auch ein Mensch, was interesieren mich deine 9 Sekunden.......blablabla.


Aber werd mir bloss nich einsichtig, du würdest mein Weltbild zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (8. November 2009)

seh ich auch so .


----------



## Chillers (8. November 2009)

Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> seh ich auch so .



Ich auch! *anguck weiße Wand.*

Ne! Doch nicht! *umdreh´schwarze Wand.*

Was wollt ihr eigentlich den vielen von euch jetzt wirklich sagen?

*zirkulier*


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (9. November 2009)

Finds schonmal gut das der falsch angebrachte Begriff gleich im ersten Satz richtig gestellt wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...aber warum dann nicht gleich anders formulieren wenn man schon weiß das man den Begriff der Schizophrenie völlig falsch anbringt?


Gibs zu, Du bist auch nur ein WoW Spieler der das nicht möchte was er will und doch lieber das hätte was er nicht bekommen hat...oder doch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. November 2009)

@chillers
Sehr geil - Teflonbeschichtung, die werde ich mir mal jetzt zulegen, danke für den Hinweis )


----------



## Nerjyana (9. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wer du bist interessiert mich nicht. Die Frage war ob es sich lohnt eure Beiträge weiterhin zu lesen wenn man am Thema Interesse hat. Bisher ist das nämlich nicht der Fall.
> Ach, und mach doch nicht den gleichen Fehler wie dein Gildenkollege. Leute, die trollen wollen und es nicht können wirken immer leicht albern..


sagt der Obertroll^^

Deine Arroganz und Ignoranz wird nur noch von Deinen ideenlosen Beleidigungsversuchen übertroffen^^

Aber wat rede ich denn schon wieder, Mensch... Don't und so.

Ich geh dann jetzt mal Hartz 4 abholen und lass Euch Intelligenzbestien mit Euch selbst spielen.

So Long und so


----------



## kicks (9. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> sagt der Obertroll^^
> 
> Deine Arroganz und Ignoranz wird nur noch von Deinen ideenlosen Beleidigungsversuchen übertroffen^^
> 
> ...



Immer noch Kindergarten?


----------



## Cyl (9. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> gibt es hier eigtl auch eine Mute-Funktion oder wenigstens ne ignore-Möglichkeit?^^



Ja, die bräuchte man dringend für solche "Möchtegern-Mutter-Theresas" wie dich.

Du möchtest ach so gerne intelligent und tolerant rüberkommen und es geht dir nicht in die Birne, daß es verschiedene Arten des Spielspaßgewinns in WoW gibt und geben sollte.
Früher war für jeden was dabei, heute nur noch für die breite Masse.
Früher konnte sich der Casual UND der Hardcoreraider seinen Spielspaß in WoW holen. Genau dieses machte WoW so erfolgreich und toll. Genau so sollte ein Spiel sein, nämlich für jeden was.

Und nein, irgendwelcher Hardmodekäse, bei dem man dann halt in lila Unterhosen statt in schwerer Rüstung den haargenau gleichen Boss zu Poden wirft, ist definitiv kein Content und erst recht keine Herausforderung. Es ist "Spielinhalt" zum Billigsttarif, weil die Gelder längst in die Entwicklung anderer Spiele fließen.

Und ja, in jedem Hobby kann man gewissen Ehrgeiz entwickeln und genau dieser Ehrgeiz bereitet manchem Spieler dann Spielspaß. Egal ob man sich den Hintern "für Nichts" aufreisst oder wirklich etwas in Händen hält. 
Jedem das seine und jeglicher, unterschiedlicher Spielspaß hat seine Berechtigung. Sei es Kuschelpets im Teletubbi-Stil sammeln, sei es alle Berufe und Rezepte erlernen zu wollen, sei es Roleplay oder aber auch Highend-Raiden.

Wenn du das auch nur im entferntesten kapierst, dann widme ich mich wieder deinem Geblubber, welches nur unglaublich krampfhaft intelektuell wirkt (wirken soll?) und offensichtlich doch nichs dahinter steckt.


----------



## jay390 (9. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Immer noch Kindergarten?


Scheint so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

es gibt im forum eine igno funktion man geht afu den namen eines user dann auf profil ansehn und dann rechts oben auf einstellungen und dann user ignorieren oder so :>


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Es ist nicht das Spiel WoW das schlechter wird, es ist nicht der Hersteller, der das Spiel verhunzt, nein, es ist die Community die echt ein bisschen "schizophren" ist.



blizz hat ein fantastischen fantasyspiel entworfen, untergehen wird das spiel wegen ihren spielern.

es ist wie in den meisten kriegen, der schlimmste feind ist der in den eigenen reihen. 

und zu deinem beitrag natürlich 100% sign


----------



## Tennissen (9. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> ... was das Ziel ist und wie man es erreicht. Stichwort: Phantasie!
> Wenn man das konsequent verfolgt, sind jegliche DPS/Equip-Diskussionen hinfällig und man käme auf das zurück, was es ist: *ein Spiel - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger*
> 
> Edit: Es ist und bleibt schwierig, alle Geschmäcker zu bedienen. Der Weg über verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade ist bestimmt noch nicht ganz ausgereift, aber doch schon mal die richtige Richtung




Dieser Antwort möchte ich einfach mal  - wenn auch etwas verspätet da ich mir erst jetzt den kompletten Thread zu Gemüte führe - ein "/sign" geben.

Bei aller Liebe zum Detail und der Versessenheit aufs Besserwerden glaube ich, wenn ich mir die Diskussionsrunde hier anschaue, dass doch eine ganze Menge User/Gamer leider immer vergessen dass es sich um ein Spiel handelt.

Natürlich möchte so ziemlich jeder (ich auch - und das wird noch lange bei mir dauern) das Beste aus seinem Char herausholen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es einfach schade wenn man sich hier teilweise bis aufs schärfste bewaffnet
hin- und herargumentiert. 

Die meisten sind schon sachlich, wie ich finde; jedoch habe ich zum Teil den Eindruck, dass einige Member nur ihrer Meinung halber im RL dem jeweiligen Diskussiongegner gerne ähnlich Schaden zufügen würden wie online... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt: Sorry fürs Offtopic, kommt nicht wieder vor!!


----------

